# I take pics of funny license plates...



## Enthusiast (Oct 8, 2000)

... when I'm around town... here are the best from my phone. You may have seen some of these before if you read OT.


----------



## CSmith (Apr 29, 2000)

Enthusiast said:


> ... when I'm around town... here are the best from my phone. You may have seen some of these before if you read OT.


What is this OT you speak of?


----------



## medicracer (Sep 25, 2005)

That Monte Carlo.... LOL That's just..... :what:


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

a recent one I snapped


----------



## richardsc (Feb 1, 2008)




----------



## stacman (Mar 25, 2008)

This is mine


----------



## Tiero (Feb 13, 2007)

I saw a car with LOL WUT once but i didn't take a picture.


----------



## sideways89 (Oct 23, 2007)

TCL approved plate I saw


----------



## crashmtb (Dec 24, 2004)

URL on rear window is for local sportscar club, which runs autocrosseses


----------



## Elbows (Feb 27, 2001)

My brother's first license plate, and I kid you not...was WTF-101 (or WTF LOL)...my mom figured it out and while picking up the plate for him, asked for a different one. Damn shame if you ask me.


----------



## GDOGGTI (Jan 23, 2010)

lol im subscribed ... 

is the "SEGA" one funny because of what it means in italian?? if it does then i understand.. if not please explain :screwy:


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

GDOGGTI said:


> lol im subscribed ...
> 
> is the "SEGA" one funny because of what it means in italian?? if it does then i understand.. if not please explain :screwy:


He drives a Genesis. SEGA made a game console called Genesis.










Now explain what Sega means in Italian please.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

Elbows said:


> My brother's first license plate, and I kid you not...was WTF-101 (or WTF LOL)...my mom figured it out and while picking up the plate for him, asked for a different one. Damn shame if you ask me.


That's what you get when you send a woman to do a man's job.


----------



## FastGTi (Feb 16, 1999)




----------



## 16vRocket (Jan 13, 2002)

Egz said:


> Now explain what Sega means in Italian please.



Principal translation is "saw" as in a jigsaw.

It can also mean "handjob" or "wank" if used in the appropriate context.


----------



## c2tmdsn (Jul 6, 2006)

heres some I took.. same day/parking lot


----------



## GDOGGTI (Jan 23, 2010)

16vRocket said:


> It can also mean "handjob" or "wank" if used in the appropriate context.



yup thats the one i was referring to..  but yea now i get the context of the other one.. not bad


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

The Monte Carlo is hilarious. Now I want to get M4FFFFF.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

My not-so-dearly-departed FIL had a strange sense of humor.

His name was Nathan and everybody called him Nick. For his 48th birthday he figured he'd put his humor to work. Rode around like this for almost a year. Then there was a knock at the door and a burly Georgia state trooper informed him that he would have to hand over the plate. Apparently one of his bible-thumper neighbors finally figured it out.


----------



## ChristpherWa1ken (Dec 20, 2005)

^^^I'm not gonna lie, this one made me laugh pretty hard.

Although this isn't the funniest plate, and it's probably the driver's last name, I laughed nonetheless. Why in the world would you get this?


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

This one's pretty famous


----------



## Harepower (Jan 23, 2007)

Read upside down.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

This guy loves bacon









This guy loves sausage


----------



## dannyc (Apr 2, 2004)

the infamous ngga plz


----------



## Jettin2Class (Jun 26, 2002)

local guy with a Mini: I can't find pics anywhere any more, but here goes:

AZ plate: "It shouldn't hurt to be a child", with a bunch of hands on it. 










Plate read "OW OW OW" Genius. :laugh:

Good thing this isn't on a panel van...










This hasn't made it yet?


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

My friend Evan's plate


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

from the local cruise night


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

From a VW cruise a few years back


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Subaru powered Beetle at Dripfest


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

At a traffic light about a month ago


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

http://forums.triplezoom.com/showth...ot-WTF-quot-suffix-to-Coffee-County-Tennessee.


----------



## Chris Stack (May 27, 2008)




----------



## Mabe (Feb 27, 2002)

stolen from other threads/sites:


























































Personal favorite:


----------



## Vicelord (Oct 28, 2009)

Jettin2Class said:


> local guy with a Mini: I can't find pics anywhere any more, but here goes:
> 
> AZ plate: "It shouldn't hurt to be a child", with a bunch of hands on it.
> 
> ...



Hilarious that you referenced my plate and I haven't made a public apperance in like 3 years... :laugh:

The plate in question, this is before I had the MINI actually









My MINI you were referencing, but with a different plate.









Still have the plate, but it's on my E46 now.


----------



## konkomania (Apr 18, 2007)

Caught this one last year on the NYS Thruway.










Zoomed in...










It was just too good...


----------



## TheGreenspanator (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## SVT2888 (May 17, 2005)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

onefastboostedjetta said:


> Hilarious that you referenced my plate and I haven't made a public apperance in like 3 years... :laugh:
> 
> The plate in question, this is before I had the MINI actually


That's hilarious- but might get me in trouble with some members of my family. :laugh:


----------



## Mencius01 (Aug 27, 2001)

On a Porsche 911 Turbo: "F ovr M"

(think of physics class ...)


----------



## Aguilar (Jan 28, 2006)

I have a few that I've taken in Hawaii. One that comes to mind is a Corvette with the license plate: VIAGRA.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Mabe said:


> stolen from other threads/sites:
> 
> http://cache.gawkerassets.com/assets/images/12/2010/04/500x_nice_box.jpg
> http://www.coolpl8z.com/pl8z/final/coolpl8z_8675309.jpg
> ...


How could you have missed this classic?


----------



## GolfMKIV (Apr 14, 2002)

*one morning when*


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

pro foreign invader + pro 0bama + pro democrat + subaru = lesbian.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Some of these are hilarious. :laugh: :laugh:

Keep them coming!


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

SgtArky said:


> pro foreign invader + pro 0bama + pro democrat + subaru = lesbian.


Stupid presumptive statement=jerk.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

Mabe said:


>


LOL. Reminds me of: http://www.danstheman.com/Jenny.htm


----------



## Mr. Honda (Oct 17, 2008)

mine:


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

That looks kind of altered.


----------



## Vicelord (Oct 28, 2009)

barry2952 said:


> That looks kind of altered.


completely.

But it reminds me I was trying to get my girlfriend to get the plate HFS (think of 40 Year Old Virgin) but it was taken.


----------



## Vicelord (Oct 28, 2009)

SgtArky said:


> pro foreign invader + pro 0bama + pro democrat + *subaru = lesbian.*


What was the rest all about?


----------



## Brendon1098 (Oct 17, 2008)

A friend has "goodbye" on his EVO9
I also ordered IRDGAF for my S4


----------



## kdb (Jun 8, 2010)

"NEEDONE"

on a Hummer H2


----------



## Mr. Honda (Oct 17, 2008)

barry2952 said:


> That looks kind of altered.


my dtf plate?

if so...no...not altered, just ****ty resolution


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Timmay?


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

onefastboostedjetta said:


> completely.
> 
> But it reminds me I was trying to get my girlfriend to get the plate HFS (think of 40 Year Old Virgin) but it was taken.


We say "BRW" a lot. Bitches runnin wild.


----------



## Brendon1098 (Oct 17, 2008)

my tag just came in oddly enough...


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

My brother from another mother has had [CAN WEGO] plates on his last few cars. He's a little impatient


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

What good does that do on the back of his car?


----------



## vdubguy3 (Apr 13, 2008)

Saw this on edmunds the other day:


----------



## Paneer (Jul 1, 2006)

Saw this on a white M3


----------



## VegasJetta (Jan 26, 2003)

Here are a few I took:


----------



## dumkopf (Aug 23, 2005)

:laugh: I also have "PLOWKNG" which is on my other computer. I'll put that up later.


----------



## Chris.K (Jan 27, 2005)




----------



## Lethbridge_man (Feb 15, 2008)

Captain Obvious to the rescue:


----------



## varanus (Sep 8, 2005)




----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

I'm having a blond moment with this one:










Someone explain!


----------



## -Khaos- (Dec 22, 2003)

PSU said:


> I'm having a blond moment with this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Must Swallow is how I read it.


----------



## mujjuman (Jul 29, 2004)

lol nice


----------



## WhitePoloCT (Jul 28, 2005)

err... I'm feeling a little slow with this one... what does it mean?


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Its a song. "Jenny (867-5309)" Tommy Tutone


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

-Khaos- said:


> Must Swallow is how I read it.


Hahahaha. Completely over my head.

Thank you. :thumbup:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)




----------



## DawnsKayBug (Oct 25, 2009)

Only in Southern Maryland a Historic plate on an Escort. 
I also saw one on a Z-24 Rice mobile at a crab festival. All the cars were 1970 and older pretty bad ass machines except for the rice a roni mobile. But the seat covers DID match the outside of the car. It was hugger orange which made it worse


----------



## dj_elite (Jun 7, 2006)

i love these threads.


----------



## WhitePoloCT (Jul 28, 2005)

CoolJetta3 said:


> Its a song. "Jenny (867-5309)" Tommy Tutone


Thanks... I've never heard that song before, but that rythm sounds familiar...


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

WhitePoloCT said:


> Thanks... I've never heard that song before, but that rythm sounds familiar...


Wha???


----------



## radroc (Dec 2, 2006)

CoolJetta3 said:


> From a VW cruise a few years back


I bet he gets a lot of it with that Bus! :laugh:


----------



## WhitePoloCT (Jul 28, 2005)

Egz said:


> Wha???


I wasn't even two years old yet when it was released... gimme a break!


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

I'm easily amused.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

I don't get it.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

Kar98 said:


> I'm easily amused.


Sometimes I hate these license plate threads because part of the time I have no clue. People need to explain esoteric ones.


----------



## QWKDTSN (Oct 24, 2006)

I don't get the DAB but I know that 88 is code for "Heil Hitler" (H is the 8th letter of the alphabet) and 14 refers to the 14 words of a white supremacist manifesto.

The only reason I know this is because of another recent thread I was reading, thankfully. :sly:


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Isn't that special?


----------



## vrsexxy_GTI (Sep 14, 2004)




----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

QWKDTSN said:


> I don't get the DAB but I know that 88 is code for "Heil Hitler" (H is the 8th letter of the alphabet) and 14 refers to the 14 words of a white supremacist manifesto.


I don't think the DAB means anything, and I'm sure the 1488 was actually randomly generated too. See? Three black persons! That's what I found so amusing here.


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

I wish I had some of the crazy ones that I've seen here in SC. I'll keep the phone out more often.


----------



## 20VT*J4 (Aug 28, 2001)

Egz said:


> Sometimes I hate these license plate threads because part of the time I have no clue. People need to explain esoteric ones.


x2 

Some good ones in here though :thumbup:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Mine:









It backfired on me... too car-geeky. All I hear is "Dimples? What does that mean?"


----------



## Vicelord (Oct 28, 2009)

VDub2625 said:


> Mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, thats al i get. What is it supposed to mean?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

OEM Plus (sometimes I hear "OEM Please" too), the direction of design I take my car (using OEM parts from other trims and models to make my car how i want). Too obscure? haha


----------



## Vicelord (Oct 28, 2009)

Yeah thats a fail right there. One of every 3 thousand *might* get it.


----------



## H. Stark (Apr 18, 2007)

onefastboostedjetta said:


> Yeah thats a fail right there. One of every 3 thousand *might* get it.


You may not be good with vanity plates but you sure are good at statistics!


----------



## 89fuchswagen (Dec 3, 2006)

onefastboostedjetta said:


> Yeah thats a fail right there. One of every 3 thousand *might* get it.


Kinda like my plate is obscure. I have WTHENVY on my triple green 69 lesabre. I jokingly said that cars green with envy (WTHENVY) and it stuck. I get is that " WITH THE NAVY"? all the time


----------



## Vicelord (Oct 28, 2009)

89fuchswagen said:


> Kinda like my plate is obscure. I have WTHENVY on my triple green 69 lesabre. I jokingly said that cars green with envy (WTHENVY) and it stuck. I get is that " WITH THE NAVY"? all the time


No, yours is figureoutable by the normal person. Just requires thought. People dont have thought though. Lotsa idiots out there. 

My OWOWOW people read as oh wow ow... Srsly?


----------



## NewsJunkie (Sep 29, 2004)

lol @ "EAT THE kids first" :laugh:


----------



## QWKDTSN (Oct 24, 2006)

89fuchswagen said:


> Kinda like my plate is obscure. I have WTHENVY on my triple green 69 lesabre. I jokingly said that cars green with envy (WTHENVY) and it stuck. I get is that " WITH THE NAVY"? all the time


Was 'WITH NV' not available? Could still be mistaken for 'with Nevada' but it's more easy to comprehend... and i'd take Nevada over the Navy any day. 

My cars' license plates aren't very funny or hard to figure out.


----------



## CJ Jack (Feb 1, 2002)




----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

^ ok, points for thinking.:beer:


----------



## Switchblade550 (Mar 6, 2004)

Saw this gem in Myrtle Beach, I doubt this guy gets pulled over much...


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

Egz said:


> Sometimes I hate these license plate threads because part of the time I have no clue. People need to explain esoteric ones.


Some day I want a custom plate that makes no sense. Just so I can watch people in the cars behind me trying to squint and sound it out. 
[VOSNFSO]


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

My husband has run GRMNENG on his Golfs for years. I think 4 people have figured it out. 

I run JINJUR on my Rabbit, have to explain it to *everyone*. If even one person on TCL actually knows who Jinjur is, and can figure out why it is a hilarious plate to put on a Rabbit Convertible (oops, just gave it away), I will faint.

At least the GA plate on the wagon made sense to people in the college radio biz...


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

89glwiththat said:


> You may not be good with vanity plates but you sure are good at statistics!


 
60% of the time, it works all the time


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

onefastboostedjetta said:


> Hilarious that you referenced my plate and I haven't made a public apperance in like 3 years... :laugh:
> 
> The plate in question, this is before I had the MINI actually
> 
> ...


What the hell happened to you? You disappeared John!


----------



## AutoEuphoria (Oct 1, 2007)

Mine:


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

Mine:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

OP said he takes pictures of funny license plates, yet everyone is posting their "non-funny" vanity plates. :screwy:


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

This thread now sucks.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

iDance said:


> This thread now sucks.


No matter what forum or thread, it always turns into a "Ohhh heyy, look at me."

It's like the threads of "Post the BEST EVER MKIV" and you end up getting people posting pictures of their stock MKIV Jettas. :thumbdown: :thumbdown:


----------



## RustbucketVR (Sep 12, 2003)

CT has a site that checks if a plate is free and shows an image of what it would look like - I think the most fun is seeing all the stuff that's already taken. 

http://www.dmvplate.state.ct.us/VanityPlate.asp


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

This one had me :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)




----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

This thread does suck now. FUNNY LPs people. Not ones off your/ your bffs super sweet ride, yo.

"My Toy" on an RX330. 60+ Old Man driving it too.


----------



## EpicVW (Feb 10, 2000)




----------



## VTECeateR (Oct 27, 2000)

i'll bite...


----------



## AutoEuphoria (Oct 1, 2007)

EpicVW said:


>


----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

There is a Nissan Quest around these parts with the plate: NEW BMW on it. I laugh every time I see it.


----------



## steed77 (Jun 27, 2005)




----------



## Vicelord (Oct 28, 2009)

psu said:


>


omgomgogmomgomgomgomgomg!!!!!!


----------



## Booster (Oct 21, 2003)

and I can take credit for this one....


----------



## FastGTi (Feb 16, 1999)

Almost forgot my old plate...


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Sperm bank or worked at a Hummer dealer?


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Its a Seinfeld reference. Something about George saying someone works at the Jerk Store or something of that nature. I haven't seen it in ages.


----------



## FastGTi (Feb 16, 1999)

barry2952 said:


> Sperm bank or worked at a Hummer dealer?


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

FastGTi said:


> Almost forgot my old plate...


:laugh:

You're flying all the way to Akron just to zing a guy?


----------



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

This backfired on me, everyone asks if I have an unhealthy obsession with David Hasselhoff....


No, Germans love David Hasselhoff.


Oh, so your German? Why not put a "D" on your car...

:banghead:


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

Where did you get those kick-ass wide steelies?


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

DawnsKayBug said:


> Only in Southern Maryland a Historic plate on an Escort.
> I also saw one on a Z-24 Rice mobile at a crab festival. All the cars were 1970 and older pretty bad ass machines except for the rice a roni mobile. But the seat covers DID match the outside of the car. It was hugger orange which made it worse


Can someone clue me in on the meaning of this plate above?


----------



## TimesNewRoman (Oct 13, 2007)

JimmyD said:


> Can someone clue me in on the meaning of this plate above?


Not the license plate numbers/letters, but the fact that it's a "Historic" vehicle plate on a crappy Ford Escort.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

I don't believe there is a meaning other than the fact that it's an historic plate on a POS.

Edit: Post timing is everything.


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

JimmyD said:


> Can someone clue me in on the meaning of this plate above?


It's a classic car license plate. At least that's the intent. Lower registration fee and no state inspection requirement.

In Maryland the cutoff is 20 years, so right now a 1990 model vehicle is eligible. Hence the "Historic" Escort and Cavalier Z24.

You're not supposed to use cars plated like this for general transportation.


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

:thumbup: Ahhhh.... thanks all.


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

PsychoVolvo said:


> Some day I want a custom plate that makes no sense. Just so I can watch people in the cars behind me trying to squint and sound it out.
> [VOSNFSO]


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

I forgot this one was on my phone. Got it a week or so ago up the street from my house


----------



## digiddy (Aug 30, 2006)

I took a picture of this the other day...


----------



## Vicelord (Oct 28, 2009)

Saw this today


----------



## Fettes Brot (May 25, 2001)

onefastboostedjetta said:


> Saw this today


I must be 8 years old, cause this is the only one I've laughed out loud at.


----------



## corradokreep (Jul 23, 2004)

> I must be 8 years old, cause this is the only one I've laughed out *load* at.


Intentional? If so


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

onefastboostedjetta said:


> Yeah thats a fail right there. One of every 3 thousand *might* get it.


 Fail? No, KI like it and it was something I decided on way back when building it 



89fuchswagen said:


> Kinda like my plate is obscure. I have WTHENVY on my triple green 69 lesabre. I jokingly said that cars green with envy (WTHENVY) and it stuck. I get is that " WITH THE NAVY"? all the time


Have you thought about putting a dot in between WTH and NVY? I know in some places it's illegal but I doubt they'd bother you. Kinda like the I FIX VW plate earlier on in this thread.

And I love CPTN SLO! Why didn't I think of that!


----------



## Fettes Brot (May 25, 2001)

corradokreep said:


> Intentional? If so


I am with shame.


----------



## rpmk4 (Jan 24, 2008)




----------



## independent77 (May 23, 2003)




----------



## superjario18 (Oct 7, 2009)

GolfMKIV said:


>


At a loss on this one? Little help?


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Accessible?


----------



## superjario18 (Oct 7, 2009)

Good call sir, im 8 hours into a work day so I am not working to proper upstairs lol.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Just a guess.


----------



## bic at mit (Jul 21, 2005)

Keep in mind this was taken in South Beach, Miami, FL. Hmm...wonder what he does for a living...


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Sells 10 kilo bags of sugar???????


----------



## A1pocketrocket (Jan 28, 2002)

top grade Columbian sugar.


----------



## Fettes Brot (May 25, 2001)

I've seen this gem around my neighbourhood for awhile & wanted to share the awesome.
















:thumbup:


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

I hate to spoil the thread with a photo I didn't take, but:


----------



## Mencius01 (Aug 27, 2001)

Seen on an Audi TT earlier tonight:

PPSSTT


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Passat Metallica ROZAP from a few pages back


----------



## jaysvw (Oct 15, 2001)

Seen this one a few days ago and couldn't believe my eyes! Sick [email protected]!


----------



## Fisticuff (Mar 11, 2009)

bic at mit said:


> Keep in mind this was taken in South Beach, Miami, FL. Hmm...wonder what he does for a living...



Would have been 10 times more gangster if it was "LBS" instead of "PNDS"


----------



## YEAHTOM (May 22, 2003)

Snapped this one a couple weeks ago


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

AKADriver said:


> I hate to spoil the thread with a photo I didn't take, but:


 I already posted that a page or two back.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Saw a VA plate this morning on a SuperDuty F250 that said: I H8 I66

I was about to laugh, but then I noticed that the cool bro was tailgating everything in sight.


----------



## TheGreenspanator (Sep 21, 2005)

AHH-ME on a Volvo wagon this morning. I was actually the one yelling "AHHHH!", mostly because I was stuck behind them and their driving was making me seasick.


----------



## 13thStreetGTI (Nov 29, 2003)

On a Volkswagen Vanagon. Not sure if it was a diesel, but still appropriate regardless.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

how about the word funny on the plate? Saw this one last weekend.












So pissed I didn't have the camera out when SOXINSVN (on a New York plate no less) drove past me :banghead:


----------



## Tucci (Feb 2, 2005)

Man, no pictures. But my old friend used to have LQQIN LO on his bagged F150. :laugh:


----------



## JorgenP (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Excellent!


----------



## Birdcager (Mar 26, 2008)

Saw one yesterday that said "HOT 2NA"


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

As in fish or speed demon with an East Coast accent??


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

One from today:


----------



## TurboMinivan (Mar 17, 2003)

Last summer, a customer traded in the Saturn Vue on a new car. As usual, I went outside to remove the plates from their trade once the deal was done... only to find this state-issued random plate:










What are the odds??? (Actually, I can tell you: 1 in 17,576.)


----------



## boosted03 (Apr 3, 2010)

Seen these on road trips thru Florida's more interesting cities.


----------



## konkomania (Apr 18, 2007)

Was behind this yesterday:










Zoomed in:










The bumper sticker next to it said "Middle Earth"


----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)

Here's some I've shot:

BAKED









NO CLUE







(should have cropped this one)

This is one of my favorites, "HIHO AG"









MR BINKY


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Caught this yesterday evening in Phoenixville, PA


----------



## Stigy (Aug 20, 2008)




----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

...one Coop?


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

No picture, but saw a Camrolla with the plate "ONLY4ME". Yea, because you don't want to spoil people with your appliance. :sly:


----------



## joness0154 (Feb 20, 2003)

A few I've found driving around 











This one is apparently one of my old highschool teachers, Mr. Cummings


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

OOOO-A3 said:


> ...one Coop?


 :laugh:


----------



## SVT2888 (May 17, 2005)




----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

this guy makes stuff up











I checked, it wasn't driven by Ms Goldberg. It was two old people so they may have been referring to the old term "making whoopie"


----------



## Allytronik (Jan 11, 2008)

I've posted mine before . .


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

A few from the CT Bug-A-Fair last weekend.










Not sure if this is a real MD plate


















either from New Paltz or they really like their "New Plates"









not exactly a bus, but...









TCL member secretly a huge vintage VW fan









This one had me ??? The guy looked to be about 53 or older, maybe that's why


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

SVT2888 said:


>


Sir, thanks for the offer, but you're still getting a ticket.


----------



## ChristpherWa1ken (Dec 20, 2005)

CoolJetta3 said:


> This one had me ??? The guy looked to be about 53 or older, maybe that's why


Perhaps this was MkV R32 #53 of #### (I don't remember how many were produced).


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

ChristpherWa1ken said:


> Perhaps this was MkV R32 #53 of #### (I don't remember how many were produced).


 
Good point, I didn't even think of that


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

I saw this car in North Carolina at a chinese restaurant...


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

AKADriver said:


> Sir, thanks for the offer, but you're still getting a ticket.


I'm not getting these hand plates...


----------



## MAGICGTI (Jul 3, 2003)

CoolJetta3 said:


> This one had me ??? The guy looked to be about 53 or older, maybe that's why


Maybe had an R53 Mini that he traded and never got new plates?


----------



## locobaz23 (Jun 14, 2003)

Guy gets bad press, but he's actually a really nice guy.

It's also a Hybrid.


----------



## Notch__Johnson (Sep 21, 2002)

Egz said:


> I'm not getting these hand plates...


Theres a joke in that statement :laugh:

plate is meant as "handy for tickets" meaning his Porsche gets him tickets

AKADriver then implied that "the driver would GIVE a handy to keep from getting tickets" to which the officer in his joke said "Sir, thanks for the offer, but you're still getting a ticket."

man that made it sound like my grandpa telling a joke when I have to explain and type it out :laugh:


----------



## De Stijl (Sep 16, 2004)

barry2952 said:


> Stupid presumptive statement=jerk.


Angry retort = fellow democrat 

Not gonna lie, if I saw that, i would :banghead: as well.


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

LOL WUT


----------



## 16vRocket (Jan 13, 2002)

Excuse the really poor BB pic, but it says B33 0TCH.... not sure how she got away with that one!


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

16vRocket said:


> Excuse the really poor BB pic, but it says B33 0TCH.... not sure how she got away with that one!


Daddy paid extra


----------



## SVT2888 (May 17, 2005)

Notch__Johnson said:


> Theres a joke in that statement :laugh:
> 
> plate is meant as "handy for tickets" meaning his Porsche gets him tickets
> 
> ...


The first one of course says "For a Hand Job"...and it was a dude driving it of course! :what:


----------



## Notch__Johnson (Sep 21, 2002)

SVT2888 said:


> The first one of course says "For a Hand Job"...and it was a dude driving it of course! :what:


Yeah I was a little unsure on the JV part...read it as "jay vee?" then "juvey" as in underage handjobs :laugh:


----------



## JustinCSVT (Oct 3, 2004)

Saw a Caprice Classic on 24's with the license plate "BCHPLZ" today. I love/hate this state. :laugh:


----------



## quadcammer32 (Jan 20, 2007)

my old plate-now retired


----------



## OSD#15 (Sep 10, 2007)

The picture is on my old phone which is now dead and gone but I saw a Prius covered in hippie stickers and the license plate read:

ECO****.


----------



## bani (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## epbrown (Sep 14, 2007)

MAGICGTI said:


> Maybe had an R53 Mini that he traded and never got new plates?


A friend had LISA 325 on her BMW 3-series, then moved the plates over when she bought a new C-class; she never got why that bugged me.

Today coming into work, I saw a not a red Trans Am convertible with plates reading AXLROSE. I simply can't imagine liking GNR that much.


----------



## Wkbrdfiend (Dec 3, 2008)

Don't think it was intentional but, even still :thumbup:


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

I bet there is a Delorean registered in almost every state with that OUTATIME plate or some variation. I pretty sure I've seen that plate in CT too


----------



## jay3737 (May 19, 2005)

saw this one the other day on my commute:










:laugh:


----------



## Sledge (May 15, 2005)

bani said:


>


He needs to get more Tim then.

:laugh:


----------



## bani (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

Beige Camry, because you know, so exotic. 










:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Realbrit (Apr 21, 1999)

Taken in another lifetime, many moons ago...


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

Notch__Johnson said:


> Yeah I was a little unsure on the JV part...read it as "jay vee?" then "juvey" as in underage handjobs :laugh:


I read it as "hand jive".


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## gin-n-joose (Dec 22, 2009)

McBanagon said:


>


^^ saw that in 23452 on a blue late model camaro, my hero!


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)




----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

This isnt a license plate thread without









and










yes, it is the same guy. 
:beer:


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

I saw Hawaiian plates on a green E34 BMW that read "SURFER". Very cool. :thumbup:


----------



## Tinman-NSX (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## Ben010783 (May 27, 2006)




----------



## sideways89 (Oct 23, 2007)

gin-n-joose said:


> ^^ saw that in 23452 on a blue late model camaro, my hero!


Explain please. My friends dads plate is IM 64 64 and I never got it


----------



## mjmi11er (Apr 8, 2002)

this is mine


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Client outside my job just now










porn business?

:laugh:


----------



## bani (Aug 30, 2006)

^^^^

???


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

sideways89 said:


> Explain please. My friends dads plate is IM 64 64 and I never got it


"IM A 64"

Means: I'm a 1964 [Chevy]

As for your friends dad, I dunno what "IM 64 64" means. Maybe he's saying "I'm GA GA", which means that Lady Gaga _is_ a man!


----------



## Jettin2Class (Jun 26, 2002)

Spotted this one the other day: 











"My ride is 'your mom' " :laugh:

THC 4 ME w/ corresponding cannabis leaf stickers on the back of the Land Rover Disco.

O RLY on a GTI.


----------



## Realbrit (Apr 21, 1999)

gin-n-joose said:


>


See, I looked at this and thought, "Why would anyone want to advertise the fact that they're a virgin."


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

I can finally contribute one of my own findings to this thread:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Posted in DIW but I was drunk internetting (my DIW) so I didn't think to put it here


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

Is it me or do Corvettes have the most Vanity license plates per capita of any brand/model?


----------



## winstonsmith84 (Jul 8, 2009)

CoolJetta3 said:


> Client outside my job just now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not hardly.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Củ_Chi_tunnels 

$5 says the owner of that car is about 5' tall.


----------



## bani (Aug 30, 2006)




----------



## blueafro (Nov 30, 2009)

NightTrain EX said:


> Is it me or do Corvettes have the most Vanity license plates per capita of any brand/model?


In my part of the world, that honor seems to go to Smarts. I'm surprised when I see a Smart _without_ a custom plate.


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

blueafro said:


> In my part of the world, that honor seems to go to Smarts. I'm surprised when I see a Smart _without_ a custom plate.


I have only seen like 4 smarts in person.


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

Jason ellis fans will like this one


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

It's a amateur ("ham") radio callsign plate... "0" being the midwest region including Nebraska, so "November Zero Alpha Zulu November". 

Or, in TCL-speak... "No Asian" :what::laugh: Ironic, being on a Toyota.


----------



## pauljyron (Sep 8, 2010)

LOL! cool thread.. I found this one, its not mine but I would probably get a license plate like this :laugh:


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## DubNMiatafan (Feb 13, 2009)

W. Sobchak said:


>


 I could swear I've seen this one before


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Ok let's put on our best cerebral palsy face! How U Doin!


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

From a friend's Facebook...


----------



## dentinger (Nov 20, 2007)




----------



## Notch__Johnson (Sep 21, 2002)

Jettin2Class said:


> Spotted this one the other day:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Based off that far left red sticker, looks like he's a Fire Fighter too :laugh:




yeayeayea said:


> Jason ellis fans will like this one


:thumbup:  *Red Dragons!*



fun thing we like to do at a local burger shop is look for random funny plates

http://www.hodadies.com/


----------



## ModernMaven (Mar 20, 2002)




----------



## Chris Stack (May 27, 2008)

NightTrain EX said:


> Is it me or do Corvettes have the most Vanity license plates per capita of any brand/model?


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)




----------



## konkomania (Apr 18, 2007)

VDub2625 said:


> From a friend's Facebook...


hahahaha :laugh:


----------



## cxg231 (Sep 24, 2002)

I took these:


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

Dutchmastr9 said:


>


Haha awesome. We have a guy at work with very poor vision we call Googly. :laugh: Rightclick, save as.


----------



## ModernMaven (Mar 20, 2002)

I assume he is a DC united fan, but .....????


----------



## ModernMaven (Mar 20, 2002)

A Prius associating itself with VW?


----------



## DubNMiatafan (Feb 13, 2009)

Couldn't snap a pic, but yesterday I saw a Jeep SRT-8 with CP N SK.

Think about it :laugh:


----------



## TwoLitreVW (Mar 16, 2000)

don't know if i posted this here yet; my brother's:


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

ModernMaven said:


> I assume he is a DC united fan, but .....????


This is why the California DMV allows half space between letters if you need one... 

4D ****D
4DC UNTD

One would be approved, the other one... not so much

Edit: forum censor wouldn't allow it either :laugh:


----------



## 16V Hare (Aug 6, 2001)

Mabe said:


> stolen from other threads/sites:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)




----------



## das boot (Apr 14, 2003)

Reminded me of an old Cheri O'Teri SNL skit:










[video]http://www.ebaumsworld.com/video/watch/15056/[/video]


----------



## JMBII (Oct 11, 2008)

ModernMaven said:


> A Prius associating itself with VW?


VoltzWagen


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

DubNMiatafan said:


> Couldn't snap a pic, but yesterday I saw a Jeep SRT-8 with CP N SK.
> 
> Think about it :laugh:


I did, and i dont get it.


----------



## ModernMaven (Mar 20, 2002)

JMBII said:


> VoltzWagen


I got it. I was just making a joke.


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

followed this thing in traffic one day for 20 minutes thinking that this guy really hated 'tards. Interesting way to spell fords.


----------



## DubNMiatafan (Feb 13, 2009)

yeayeayea said:


> I did, and i dont get it.


 Cup and Suck :laugh:


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

DubNMiatafan said:


> Cup and Suck :laugh:


ahhhhhhhhhhh gotcha


----------



## ahardwicke (Jan 29, 2004)

Taken in chicago, this thing sounded unruly on the freeway and even better stoplight to stoplight once downtown.


----------



## JtotheG (Jan 7, 2009)

The other day I saw CLS4ME ... on an older S320. I guess the recession took away the CLS?


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)




----------



## CJ Jack (Feb 1, 2002)

Cool story^^^


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

passed a Jeep Grand Cherokee with "PINKEYE" for a plate.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Can I play too?


----------



## greatfox (Mar 5, 2005)




----------



## A2L90E (Apr 1, 2002)

PSU said:


> Can I play too?


I like it!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

A2L90E said:


> I like it!! :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks. 

Been wanting to do it for a while, and finally bit the bullet. Has several meanings to me.

Can't go wrong for $20.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)




----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)




----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)




----------



## A2L90E (Apr 1, 2002)

PSU said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Been wanting to do it for a while, and finally bit the bullet. Has several meanings to me.
> 
> Can't go wrong for $20.


I've been toying with the idea of moving to PA for a while and have a started a list of plates I would get. Can't beat the $20 fee.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

A2L90E said:


> I've been toying with the idea of moving to PA for a while and have a started a list of plates I would get. Can't beat the $20 fee.


I was saying I might just do a new one every year. :laugh:

It's nice because PA DMV's website now has it so you can see if the plate is available or not.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

cool you guys have finally jumped into the 21st century:laugh:


----------



## Ramath0rn (Sep 7, 2004)

this was taken by someone else at H2o last weekend.


----------



## reelknead1 (Oct 7, 2007)

that last one is great, I was trying to figure out how he got 7 and E to be upside down and backwards lol. That takes some creativity.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

that is one of the best ones in the thread


----------



## Booster (Oct 21, 2003)

I bet somebody else has one with a "3"....


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Ramath0rn said:


> this was taken by someone else at H2o last weekend.


I took that picture with my 70-200 while driving.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

CoolJetta3 said:


> cool you guys have finally jumped into the 21st century:laugh:


Tell me about it.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Shot these at H2O.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)




----------



## CJ Jack (Feb 1, 2002)

The hate is strong with this one:


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Why am i not surprised that it's a pickup truck? Original plate though.


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Enthusiast (Oct 8, 2000)

I wonder if she's a go'er?

I think she is.

P.S., driver was a blonde with a low cut blouse.


----------



## CJ Jack (Feb 1, 2002)

Enthusiast said:


> I wonder if she's a go'er?
> 
> I think she is.


----------



## VR6GTI72 (Mar 14, 2002)

Saw this one a few months ago.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

^ :laugh:

Should read, "NOT OJ".


----------



## TorontoGT (Oct 26, 2006)

VR6GTI72 said:


> Saw this one a few months ago.












:laugh:


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

ModernMaven said:


> I assume he is a DC united fan, but .....????


HOLY ****!
LOL!

I used to have a photo of a Prius and the license plate just said "DICK"


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

CoolJetta3 said:


> Why am i not surprised that it's a pickup truck?


I was going to say this EXACT same thing!


----------



## subgraphic (Sep 14, 2003)

saw this and had to go back around and take a pic...












:sly:


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

subgraphic said:


> saw this and had to go back around and take a pic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


California? Check.
Miata? Check.
Needlessly telling the world you're gay even though you drive a Miata? Check.


----------



## phryxis (Sep 19, 2008)

not mine, sorry if repost, only starcraft people will get it.


----------



## paul_shark (Aug 15, 2001)

This guy doesn't have an ego. Parked in Framingham, MA.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Saw one on the highway today but didn't have phone or camera at the ready. "FUN CAR" on a Trans Am WS6 convertible. At least they knew what they had.


----------



## A1pocketrocket (Jan 28, 2002)




----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

These are courtesy of Mike_Solo.


----------



## a3lad (Aug 6, 2005)




----------



## naturaldub (Apr 22, 2008)

XSBMW on a minicooper this weekend, very creative.


----------



## Vicelord (Oct 28, 2009)

allow me to post a new pic of mine


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

a3lad said:


>


 Yours or passer-by? I love Moss Green cubes.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

aww rangie awww 










We also saw "IAMAPIG" on a 2001 Bullitt at C&C this month. Still can't figure out which context the owner uses.


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## a3lad (Aug 6, 2005)

iDance said:


> Yours or passer-by? I love Moss Green cubes.


 not mine. found it in another (non car) forum


----------



## gxser (Jun 3, 2006)

*Meet Mrs BJ*


----------



## strskatr05 (May 24, 2007)

Basil Fawlty said:


>


 Pretty sure that is my best friends, friend that he went to school with lol


----------



## AVWD (Jan 11, 2005)

Found on the interweb.... 










Go Jays!


----------



## Art Vandelay (Dec 20, 2005)

I saw "*OMG FIT*" on a Fit today. :thumbup:


----------



## 315061 (Feb 22, 2007)

I saw 

*AMG LOL* on a BMW M5 the other day.


----------



## boostina3 (Jan 8, 2008)

mine


----------



## chunky_lover (Jan 23, 2008)




----------



## jpalmer (Aug 22, 2002)




----------



## FastGTi (Feb 16, 1999)

ModernMaven said:


>


 bah...I had that plate years ago


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

Art Vandelay said:


> I saw "*OMG FIT*" on a Fit today. :thumbup:


 If I had a Fit, my plate would be "OF RAGE"


----------



## Pf3il (Dec 28, 2004)

just before i got to work yesterday


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

This dumbass needs to be reminded what kind of car he drives :laugh: 

(I only got it to avoid having to put an ugly mustard color plate on my car)  

 
IMG_1886 by aar0n., on Flickr


----------



## thrdvalve (Apr 27, 2010)

Notch__Johnson said:


> Based off that far left red sticker, looks like he's a Fire Fighter too :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I cant see all of the pics at work, but I have run into a bentley in georgetown, dc that says reddrgn on the plate. also here in annapolis there is a guy runnin around in a bmw745 with the plate QTRTIL8


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

aar0n. said:


> (I only got it to avoid having to put an ugly mustard color plate on my car)


 Those new plates are pretty ugly, IMO.


----------



## Dutchmastr9 (Sep 13, 2004)

best plate i ever saw was on a black H1 hummer wagon thingy. Plate said HITCARS


----------



## FoleE (Jan 12, 2010)

Took this today at Silverstone


----------



## dieselraver (Nov 11, 2007)

i dont get the JRKST0R plates.... Jerk Store?? what does it mean? you're Caribbean and make jerk chicken or something?


----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

dieselraver said:


> i dont get the JRKST0R plates.... Jerk Store?? what does it mean? you're Caribbean and make jerk chicken or something?


----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

Some of these plates are lacking the funny. 

Here's one I took that is the opposite. :laugh:










>8^)
ER


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Found these on a friend of a friend's facebook:
















Oh Fa Sho!








these go hand in hand
















Nobody loves me.








DIEBUG (exterminators)








Actually it's kinda mediocre.








I think we saw this one before in this thread.
























driving...








Hax0r








I believe it.








I've learned VW and it's gotten me nothing 








Is there an I. P. Freely here? Oh wait... one of these days I'm going to rip your brain out of your skull and shove it down your throat!
















I hear bananas help too.








"This guy is parked by my apartment. Now I'm going to have to do surveillance and find out how much of a charmer he really is.
Update: It was a woman. And she was not cute. At all."








I guess HIKITTY was taken?


----------



## tgilb2007 (Aug 7, 2007)

Really wanted to get "BTTLWGN" for the Subaru. 

When my registration is up, I am getting 2.2SLO I think for the Cobalt instead.


----------



## Ed52 (May 21, 2001)




----------



## Andynista_GTi (Jun 17, 2002)

Saw this one a while ago, I think she ment to tell her name is Ashley but I read something quite different


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

andynista_gti said:


> saw this one a while ago, i think she ment to tell her name is ashley but i read something quite different :d


asholee


----------



## SoIAteAPancakeToday (Apr 21, 2009)

Saw this as I was leaving work today. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

FLAT 4 on a 06/07 STI.


----------



## corrado1013 (Feb 25, 2004)




----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

half of those plates from the friend's facebook up there look 'shopped.

Caught this one at lunch. Only reason I took it is because it was a gangsta homie getting into the car. Wife or mother?










On the color du jour as well, metallic brown


----------



## XracerX (Jan 18, 2002)

i guess somebody loves michael jackson....or michael jordan...lol


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

corrado1013 said:


>


 Not a real plate


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Hawaii Five-O fan?


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

XracerX said:


> i guess somebody loves michael jackson....or michael jordan...lol


 
or weed


----------



## klaxed (Oct 16, 2006)

PSU said:


> ^ :laugh:
> 
> Should read, "NOT OJ".


 :laugh: Where the ROFL smiley when you need it. :laugh: 

Believe it or not I have seen a pic of a white Bronco on TCL with such a tag.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

klaxed said:


> :laugh: Where the ROFL smiley when you need it. :laugh:
> 
> Believe it or not I have seen a pic of a white Bronco on TCL with such a tag.


 :laugh: :laugh:

I've seen that plate as well.

It would be epic if one of us could find it and post it in here.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

*Michigan* 










*Ohio*


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)




----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

God Damn there is a lot of win in here :thumbup:


----------



## SuperchargedA4 (Jul 19, 2007)

Saw this today. Made me laugh a bit. Accidental I'm sure


----------



## corrado1013 (Feb 25, 2004)

bzcat said:


> Not a real plate


How so? Souvenir plate?


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

I took this one a few years ago in our apartment parking lot, it was a visitor's car.


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

hahaha


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

cxg231 said:


> I took these:


HA, I've seen this CRV!


----------



## eurotekms (Feb 10, 2002)

no pic, but had this on the SL55 AMG

*"CMPNS8N"*


----------



## 89fuchswagen (Dec 3, 2006)

corrado1013 said:


> How so? Souvenir plate?


Yes, you can buy them at most gift shops. I have two one says PLAYER the other says AREA 51. They have a wide selection of phrases related to NV and gambling.


----------



## -mlfhntr- (Jul 18, 2007)

Ed52 said:


>


^^That is classic. +1 for creativity; damn Canadians


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

SuperchargedA4 said:


> Saw this today. Made me laugh a bit. Accidental I'm sure


:laugh: That's a good one


----------



## Jetty! (May 10, 2006)




----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Hostile said:


> HA, I've seen this CRV!


We've got a funny Animal Friendly vanity tag as well.


----------



## skdog187 (Sep 17, 2008)

*Letssue*


----------



## ModernMaven (Mar 20, 2002)




----------



## kharma (Jan 2, 2004)

Terrible pic, but WIIIDE


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

kharma said:


> Terrible pic, but WIIIDE


So wide he can't keep it in the lane!


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

*WAAA*


----------



## crashmtb (Dec 24, 2004)

DonPatrizio said:


>


I didn't know What lived in Connecticut


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

CJ Jack said:


> The hate is strong with this one:


lol, I think I would have "how about i put my carbon footprint up your liberal ass"


----------



## jaydub (Sep 19, 2000)

Jetty! said:


>


 how weird, a local buddy of mine has the same plate on a yellow S2000. :laugh:


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

jaydub said:


> how weird, a local buddy of mine has the same plate on a yellow S2000. :laugh:


I guess there is a torque issue with these. I think there is another one on page 7 that says WTFISTQ


----------



## The Red Baron (Nov 30, 2000)

no picture, but i saw: L8 4SUR on a nice Benz 550 last night in Toronto


----------



## Slvrblt (Feb 1, 2009)

No pics, but after leaving Cars and Coffee Saturday morning, my wife and I saw a Lexus SC430 with a license plate that said "KNEES". 

My wife immediately questioned how the car made it into the owner's possession.


----------



## pubahs (Apr 2, 2002)

No Pics....... saw a Lexus ES something license plate:

*LEX DIS*


:facepalm:


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

stolen from a friends facebook


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Sorry for the slight blur


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)




----------



## ModernMaven (Mar 20, 2002)

yeayeayea said:


>


Dying at this one! LOL.


----------



## Dal97GLX (Jun 14, 2001)

Never in a million years would I have thought I would contribute to this thread. Sue me if it's been posted before. I had my wife snap this one today by Larkspur Ca. on my way to Bodega Bay.










I told her to get ready to snap a pic from the side mirror, but he turned off just as I passed him. She called me stupid after I had to explain it to her for 3 miles.


----------



## strskatr05 (May 24, 2007)

ModernMaven said:


>


Haha NO WAY










And I have another one that says LUVCAKE with a PA plate but I cant find it. Lot of people lovin cak I guess...


----------



## Mayerz (Mar 15, 2004)

Here's the one i have on my golf, we can't have vanity plates here in the province of Quebec, but we dont have front-plates so we can put whatever we want there:










:laugh::beer:


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Dal97GLX said:


>


OH 3VOM - I don't get it?


----------



## Booster (Oct 21, 2003)

"move ho" - when looked through rear-view.....


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

izzo said:


> OH 3VOM - I don't get it?



move ho


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Nice :thumbup:


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

read it backwards


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

I like it. :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2009)

AutoEuphoria said:


> Mine:


Honest to God, I was going to get this plate this week


----------



## DubNMiatafan (Feb 13, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Honest to God, I was going to get this plate this week












A buddy of mine. He got this plate and then I told him there was a MS3 in Michigan with it :laugh:


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

caught this today on my lunch break










it was on this


----------



## disenfranchised (Jul 13, 2009)

yeayeayea said:


>


dude i took that when i was out with a buddy who goes to UMD

also:


----------



## SoIAteAPancakeToday (Apr 21, 2009)

CoolJetta3 said:


> caught this today on my lunch break
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You work at s and s?


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

SoIAteAPancakeToday said:


> You work at s and s?


You know those people who wander about the store, bagging items, and collecting carts while wearing matching yellow shirts? They aren't a group of Stop & Shop enthusiasts. 

And, no, CoolJetta3 does not work at Stop & Shop.


----------



## SoIAteAPancakeToday (Apr 21, 2009)

DonPatrizio said:


> You know those people who wander about the store, bagging items, and collecting carts while wearing matching yellow shirts? They aren't a group of Stop & Shop enthusiasts.
> 
> And, no, CoolJetta3 does not work at Stop & Shop.


What's with the sarcastic response. I work there


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

SoIAteAPancakeToday said:


> What's with the sarcastic response. I work there


Hey, whoops. :beer:


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

iDance said:


> Sorry for the slight blur


Police car?


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Honest to God, I was going to get this plate this week


I have the same plates waiting for me at the local DMV office. The only problem is that I ordered them when I owned an M5 and thoughht it would be funny but now that I'm driving a Saab 9-3 it just seems pathetic :facepalm:


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

these showed up in my mail box last week:


----------



## sailski07 (Nov 21, 2007)

Here's the worst one I have ever seen. ILOVNY on an Ohio Plate. Talk about evil...


----------



## DubNMiatafan (Feb 13, 2009)

I've seen LUV WISC (or something very similar to that) on an Ohio plate. Ohioans must really hate their state :laugh:


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Saw it at Ryan's last night, says "_FIERCE_" on the trunk.

Anyone care to guess what car this it? Because I sure don't know...


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

are you serious? it is a 70-72 Chevelle


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

What would make you drop the "are you serious", as if I am obliged to know all cars that era, smartie?

I honestly said I don't know, if you felt like being a d - knock yourself out, whatever.

I thank you however for answering my question.


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

izzo said:


> What would make you drop the "are you serious", as if I am obliged to know all cars that era, smartie?
> 
> I honestly said I don't know, if you felt like being a d - knock yourself out, whatever.
> 
> I thank you however for answering my question.



im sorry  :beer:


----------



## Nick. (Feb 12, 2009)

WRRRYYYYYYY


----------



## A1pocketrocket (Jan 28, 2002)




----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

LA7VJetta said:


> im sorry  :beer:


Nick Zomisky of Latrobe, PA... I thought you were better than that. :thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

PSU said:


> Nick Zomisky of Latrobe, PA... I thought you were better than that. :thumbdown::thumbdown:



stalker....:thumbdown:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

LA7VJetta said:


> stalker....:thumbdown:


HAHA I knew that was gonna come up. It's not like it's linked in your signature or anything. It's not stalking if you put it right there for everyone to see! Kids today...


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

VDub2625 said:


> HAHA I knew that was gonna come up. It's not like it's linked in your signature or anything. It's not stalking if you put it right there for everyone to see! Kids today...



the nick zomisky from latrobe pa is a off topic forum joke. :thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Lol, sorry I don't know everything  I dealt with a crazy person who called me a stalker becuase I follwed a link they posted recently so it's a sore spot


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

VDub2625 said:


> Lol, sorry I don't know everything  I dealt with a crazy person who called me a stalker becuase I follwed a link they posted recently so it's a sore spot



:thumbup: all good, bro. :beer::beer:


----------



## dubsix (Dec 13, 1999)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

LA7VJetta said:


> are you serious? it is a 70-72 Chevelle


Acually it is a '71-'72. 1970 didn't have round tails.


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

patrikman said:


> Acually it is a '71-'72. 1970 didn't have round tails.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## GrayMarauder (Nov 8, 2008)

I am so bummed. 

A NSX flew past me on the freeway and had "DKNABX" on their license plate. I seriously tried to chase it down to get a pic.. but couldn't catch it.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

SoIAteAPancakeToday said:


> You work at s and s?


No, I go there sometimes for lunch for the salad bar since its right up the street from my job in Groton.


----------



## TurboSupra (Aug 3, 2002)

an old buddy of mine's supra had plates *TIH5ON*

can't find any pics but here's a yt vid from the past


----------



## pentaxshooter (Sep 3, 2009)

I was dead set on getting UMADBRO? as my custom plate only to find out someone else already took it  How I hate that person.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

pentaxshooter said:


> I was dead set on getting UMADBRO? as my custom plate only to find out someone else already took it  How I hate that person.


what are the chances? Its crazy when you think you got something original and somone else copped the idea already. The plate I wanted to get back in the day still seems to be available in CT, it was NVMYVW:laugh:


----------



## CL111583 (Mar 21, 2003)

CoolJetta3 said:


> what are the chances? Its crazy when you think you got something original and somone else copped the idea already. The plate I wanted to get back in the day still seems to be available in CT, it was NVMYVW:laugh:


ehhh... no adult man needs an NV on his plate.

i tried taking one yesterday but couldnt get a good shot.

new hampshire plate that said 'mrclean' - the guy had a shaved and waxed head. really weird.


----------



## ABAcabby (Jul 28, 2003)

a couple i saw recently


----------



## ModernMaven (Mar 20, 2002)




----------



## etrnityiswithin (Mar 30, 2009)

OOOO-A3 said:


> ...one Coop?



not plate related but goes with this. tattoo my friend did on another friends ankle.


----------



## etrnityiswithin (Mar 30, 2009)




----------



## mattdesmond (Jun 13, 2002)




----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Kar98 said:


> Police car?


No. It's his personal car.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

TurboSupra said:


> an old buddy of mine's supra had plates *TIH5ON*
> 
> can't find any pics but here's a yt vid from the past


I know where his car is now. I see it once a week or so. :wave:


----------



## CTCORRADOKID (Sep 24, 2003)

My buddies plate that he's had on for a bit now...


----------



## pueblorrado v3.0 (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## Peloton25 (Apr 1, 2001)

Only funny because of how lame it was:










REALMBZ if you can't read it because of the plate frame.

>8^)
ER


----------



## TheGreenspanator (Sep 21, 2005)

I didn't manage to score a photo, but saw a "JB JOVI" PA plate on the back of what IIRC was a late model Grand Prix or G6 :laugh:


----------



## ArmenB (Feb 8, 2002)

Now, the driver, a rather heavy middle-aged guy, noticed me taking a picture and flipped me off.

So you request this plate, manage to get it through the filters at the DMV, and you're upset that someone notices it and takes a picture? If you don't want people to notice, wouldn't you just keep your money?


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

ArmenB said:


> Now, the driver, a rather heavy middle-aged guy, noticed me taking a picture and flipped me off.
> 
> So you request this plate, manage to get it through the filters at the DMV, and you're upset that someone notices it and takes a picture? If you don't want people to notice, wouldn't you just keep your money?


I don't get it - "VA J J"?


----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)

izzo said:


> I don't get it - "VA J J"?


it's slang for v again.


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

izzo said:


> I don't get it - "VA J J"?


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Vajayjay


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

ArmenB said:


> So you request this plate, manage to get it through the filters at the DMV, and you're upset that someone notices it and takes a picture? If you don't want people to notice, wouldn't you just keep your money?


maybe it's his wife's (or worse, his daughter's)


----------



## rdep112 (Sep 10, 2006)




----------



## johnnyOcho (Oct 24, 2009)

Saw one that said [BLACKPWR] but somehow I don't think the DMV would issue me one that said [WHITEPWR]


----------



## ModernMaven (Mar 20, 2002)




----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

ModernMaven said:


>


^ Nice :thumbup:


----------



## welderdood (Feb 8, 2007)

Saw a Jersey tag today that had " 4 Skins" Hopefully he enjoyed football


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

Booster said:


> "move ho" - when looked through rear-view.....


Can anyone think of a way to get MOVE OVR or something like that to look right in a mirror?


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

StormChaser said:


> Can anyone think of a way to get MOVE OVR or something like that to look right in a mirror?


REVO EVOM is pretty clear, just too long for US plates. RVO VOM would probably get the point across.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

welderdood said:


> Saw a Jersey tag today that had " 4 Skins" Hopefully he enjoyed football


There was a ska band with that name. Skins = skinheads, and there were four of them.... maybe that was what it was referring to.

Or maybe he was a mohel. :laugh: :what::thumbdown:


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)




----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

sad.


----------



## Sentinelist (Mar 4, 2009)

Looks like someone uploaded my car- I see folks with a cameraphone in my rear view on a daily basis.


----------



## sweatyworker (May 4, 2005)

Not my pic, fellow Aussie forum member spotted it:


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

sweatyworker said:


> Not my pic, fellow Aussie forum member spotted it:


I assume this is a regular plate and not a personalized one? If so, this needs to join the hall of fame of unintended license plate funny with the A55oRGY plate from Florida.


----------



## dub01 (Oct 15, 2003)

Thought this one was witty.


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

VDub2625 said:


> From a friend's Facebook...


Hey thats my car! Where did they see it?


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

You'll have to take my word for it, it said "TINY". I guess I was going by to fast to get a good shot from the phone


----------



## sweatyworker (May 4, 2005)

bzcat said:


> I assume this is a regular plate and not a personalized one? If so, this needs to join the hall of fame of unintended license plate funny with the A55oRGY plate from Florida.


 
:thumbup:


----------



## JeffIsLax (Mar 26, 2005)

I didn't see this one in person, I just thought it was funny:


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)




----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

Peloton25 said:


> Only funny because of how lame it was:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The owner might be worried that someone in a Mustang with a SL kit might be getting all the credit or even worse besmirching the fine Mercedes name.


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)




----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

:laugh:


----------



## Sledge (May 15, 2005)

Charles, noooooooooooo! Get out my Jeep, Charles! :laugh:


----------



## elijah- (Aug 17, 2010)

I'm thinking about going with FRAK...


----------



## Bladecatcher (Feb 24, 2010)

Sledge said:


> Charles, noooooooooooo! Get out my Jeep, Charles! :laugh:


 I had to look this one up. That's pretty funny.


----------



## oempls (Aug 9, 2004)

Saw a vanity plate today that said FTMFW.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Saw a CT plate this morning THNLZY

The boys are back in town!


----------



## bani (Aug 30, 2006)

didn't have a camera at the time, but... a blinged out mr2 with plate "RKT4TWO"


----------



## BradR3211 (Dec 6, 2006)

OOOO-A3 said:


> There was a ska band with that name. Skins = skinheads, and there were four of them.... maybe that was what it was referring to.
> 
> Or maybe he was a mohel. :laugh: :what::thumbdown:


 Maybe he liked to golf?


----------



## Chaddfarmer (Jan 18, 2011)

haha ive seen ones that are from virginia and say VAGINAS. pretty original


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

*epic:*


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

new plate on order...

3V0M GMO


----------



## TheGreenspanator (Sep 21, 2005)

StormChaser said:


> new plate on order...
> 
> 3V0M GMO


*That's* what you picked?? :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

yeah, y'all were no help, making suggestions like hotfeet and ur18qt. :facepalm:


----------



## TheGreenspanator (Sep 21, 2005)

:laugh::wave:


----------



## A1pocketrocket (Jan 28, 2002)

rock snob, rack snob, rick snob? I have so many questions


----------



## 3 vDuds (Oct 7, 2004)

I just thought up one

2P1Stnk

And its available in Arizona.


----------



## jz173 (May 6, 2009)

A1pocketrocket said:


> rock snob, rack snob, rick snob? I have so many questions


Ricks nob?


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

izzo said:


> *epic:*



????


----------



## TheGreenspanator (Sep 21, 2005)

yeayeayea said:


> ????


What The **** Read The ****ing Manual


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

OK, I'll play... here's an Arkansas classic: :laugh:


----------



## elijah- (Aug 17, 2010)

A1pocketrocket said:


> rock snob, rack snob, rick snob? I have so many questions


i bet he's very picky about his boobs, rack snob imo


----------



## Hidrorayo (Sep 3, 2007)

I was delighted to see this :laugh:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

my tag-


----------



## Sledge (May 15, 2005)

Hidrorayo said:


> I was delighted to see this :laugh:


Was your groove in your heart?


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

you dont happen to be in so.md. do you wagone?


----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)




----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

Henni said:


>


 :laugh: i cant beleive the DMV let me get away with mine....but that one is great!


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

I'd like to digress from the license plates for a moment to say that BMW up there is flippin beautiful


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

BMW4L1F3 said:


> I just thought up one
> 
> 2P1Stnk
> 
> And its available in Arizona.


Are you 16 and/or stuck in 2002?


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

MustacheGT said:


> Are you 16 and/or stuck in 2002?


Well, he does have a GTI.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Egz said:


> Well, he does have a GTI.


He doesn't represent all of us :banghead::laugh:


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

Thought I'd post this in hear, relates to the one above

Went to order "SHTBRX" in ri but it didn't go through :laugh:


----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)

sticky euro said:


> Thought I'd post this in hear, relates to the one above
> 
> Went to order "SHTBRX" in ri but it didn't go through :laugh:


I went in to the DMV to order the plates. I had a few different variations of it. Unfortunately I didn't renew them. They were a favorite.

I will probably renew them this year. They are 100% fun plates. I got pulled over a few times w/ them and the cops just laughed.


----------



## PcMoney01 (Feb 17, 2003)

here is my custom plate for my S2000.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

PcMoney01 said:


> here is my custom plate for my S2000.


Looks photoshopped up


----------



## PcMoney01 (Feb 17, 2003)

ummm, that's my car dude.


----------



## VTECeateR (Oct 27, 2000)

PcMoney01 said:


> here is my custom plate for my S2000.


That is EPIC....
My friend has an S2000 and we sometimes mess around (I have a mk3 Jetta) and he ALWAYS say too soon, junior!


Here are our two cars...


----------



## VTECeateR (Oct 27, 2000)

^^^ vwvortex frames on both cars, BTW


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

MustacheGT said:


> Looks photoshopped up


x2....the 2 is bigger then all the other letters....on the 00 are crooked:screwy:


----------



## TheGreenspanator (Sep 21, 2005)

LowerThenZimmy said:


> x2....the 2 is bigger then all the other letters....on the 00 are crooked:screwy:


If you notice, the 2 is the same size as the 00s- because both the 2 and the zeros are numbers :facepalm:


----------



## handdrumman (Aug 28, 2006)

My brother owns a Pontiac Vibe...he was gonna get a plate that said "RATOR" LOL


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

LowerThenZimmy said:


> x2....the 2 is bigger then all the other letters....on the 00 are crooked:screwy:


I guess you haven't seen the crappy font PA uses on its license plate... Their digits are one point size larger than the letters. Makes for extremely ugly plates.

http://www.15q.net/pa.html


----------



## PcMoney01 (Feb 17, 2003)

thanks for the clarification, here is another pchopped pic:screwy:


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

bzcat said:


> I guess you haven't seen the crappy font PA uses on its license plate... Their digits are one point size larger than the letters. Makes for extremely ugly plates.
> 
> http://www.15q.net/pa.html


never ever noticed...guess iv never really seen a vanity plate in PA either my bad


----------



## VTECeateR (Oct 27, 2000)

I just showed my friend this car and now he wants this....









for this...


S2000 at Mount Diablo by Andre Thompson, on Flickr


----------



## Vicelord (Oct 28, 2009)

I had to renew my registration last week, ordered this one:










That reads EATTHEM

I hope I get it.


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

Vicelord said:


> I had to renew my registration last week, ordered this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LoL, you are asking for PETA to eff your car up. :laugh:


----------



## Vicelord (Oct 28, 2009)

Code3VW said:


> LoL, you are asking for PETA to eff your car up. :laugh:


You said i was asking child rights people to f my car up last time...


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

Vicelord said:


> You said i was asking child rights people to f my car up last time...


I still stand by that...but PETA people are more overtly violent...violence against people is ok to them, just not against animals. :laugh:


----------



## Vicelord (Oct 28, 2009)

Code3VW said:


> I still stand by that...but PETA people are more overtly violent...violence against people is ok to them, just not against animals. :laugh:


And you're aware of my rights if someone is violent with me.


----------



## czykvw (May 11, 2006)

pretty cool!


----------



## ihavenoideax2 (Apr 12, 2008)

Ill bite.

My old plate from years ago (about 3). It was my old nickname than that stupid movie came out using my last name. Had to get rid of it but I kept one.










Its my cell phone. Could not find my regular camera.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Saw this one today. One of my personal favorites.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Turbo-D (Jan 28, 2003)




----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

One of the best looking cars I have ever seen in the flesh, with what could be the best license plate too!!

Crappy pictures but you get the idea.


----------



## DubNMiatafan (Feb 13, 2009)

I've seen pictures of that 993 before. I desperately long for the day I can see it in person.


----------



## huzvee (Oct 30, 2010)

haha awesome thread. Thought I was the only one who did this I've got tons of these on my cell here are a few.. I'll add more later.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

Turbo-D said:


>


Ha 

Could be the woman of my dreams


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Overqualified, driving this:


----------



## btimbit (Jul 28, 2010)

No picture, but my favourite is an M5 with the plate "W4S-H1S"


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

Saw this one a while back...










:sly:


----------



## Vicelord (Oct 28, 2009)

Got it


----------



## Beitz DUB (Sep 22, 2008)

Vicelord said:


> Got it


That is great :thumbup:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Vicelord said:


> Got it


Love it. :laugh:


----------



## PcMoney01 (Feb 17, 2003)

Vicelord said:


> Got it


lol you are asking for trouble with that plate!!!!


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

ihavenoideax2 said:


> Ill bite.
> 
> My old plate from years ago (about 3). It was my old nickname than that stupid movie came out using my last name. Had to get rid of it but I kept one.
> 
> ...


I don't get it.


----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)

Egz said:


> I don't get it.


Agent Banks 


I think...


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Egz said:


> I don't get it.


Srsly?

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0313911/


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

PSU said:


> Srsly?


Sorry some kiddie movie didn't pop into my head right away. 

Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

Egz said:


> Sorry some kiddie movie didn't pop into my head right away.
> 
> Thanks for the explanation.


Shame on you. I'll be a whole 3 people saw that movie.


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

Saw this the other day on the freeway:


----------



## ihavenoideax2 (Apr 12, 2008)

Exactly. Stupid movie. If you can tell, I was a real geek.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Egz said:


> Sorry some kiddie movie didn't pop into my head right away.
> 
> Thanks for the explanation.


LOL. :beer::beer:

I've never seen the movie but I've heard it referenced to before. I cannot stand that dude though.

Frankie Munez or something? I heard he bought the Jetta from TF&TF. :facepalm:


----------



## Vicelord (Oct 28, 2009)

PcMoney01 said:


> lol you are asking for trouble with that plate!!!!


I live in Arizona, where PETA activists are all but non-existent. Something about ignorant ******** causing them to be fearful all time of being shot. I did have a suburban looking soccer mom tell me not to hate animals though. hahahah


----------



## drunkenpenguin49 (Apr 8, 2009)




----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## veedublvr (Feb 2, 2001)




----------



## xdiego23x (Mar 24, 2010)

Saw this on the way to work today


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)




----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

My plates:


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

Fiancee caught this one over the weekend.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

caught this in New Haven yesterday after the St.Pat's Parade festivities


----------



## jetta9103 (Sep 21, 2003)

Combination photo....


----------



## ihavenoideax2 (Apr 12, 2008)

jetta9103 said:


> Combination photo....


 I approve :thumbup:


----------



## Nick. (Feb 12, 2009)

This morning I saw on a Saab 93 "SNAAB". Didn't have a camera to take a picture of it though


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

> Oh Rly and Yah Rly


 Super cool :thumbup:


----------



## dcris (May 16, 2004)

Hopefully I didn't post this earlier, but don't have time to sift through all the pages, so here:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)




----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

LOL Boner Jams. Is that '08 or '09?


----------



## sakigt (Sep 29, 2006)

I was going to get "SAKI GT" on a Jaguars tag but it was taken in Florida.  

Who the hell would want such a plate besides me? 

On the way home from work one day a stock 2005 Mustang drove past me with it.  

CSB


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

CoolJetta3 said:


> LOL Boner Jams. Is that '08 or '09?


 Lmao.


----------



## lowerthanzimmy (May 7, 2010)

PSU said:


> Lmao.


 i thought my tag was funny...but AJ got me beat with "bonr jmz"


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)




----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)

PSU said:


> Love it. :laugh:


 :heart: So much _*.:W*_*in*


----------



## 302W (Jul 24, 2004)

My favorite one is a local E60 M5 with the plates "F16DRVR." I'm close to a air force base. Gotta grab a pic next time I see it.


----------



## DubNMiatafan (Feb 13, 2009)

Parks in the lot at my school:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)




----------



## burtonxbordr94 (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)




----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

c/o gen2fanatic


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## drunkenpenguin49 (Apr 8, 2009)

im lost?


----------



## Buddhak (Sep 19, 2001)

*for you graphics guys out there. Saw this one last month. As an added bonus, it has a Microsoft license plate surround*


----------



## leftcoastvw (Oct 16, 2002)




----------



## Vicelord (Oct 28, 2009)

leftcoastvw said:


>


 Seriously? where did you see that? lame attempt at funny unless that person is a serious hasslehoff fan then it just comes across as serious.


----------



## windycityvdub (Jan 21, 2008)

Wasn't able to take a pic of an S4 Avant with "OMG LOL" while driving, so this will have to suffice. 










PENGWNS


----------



## DubNMiatafan (Feb 13, 2009)

This guy? Talked to him at Treffen last year. Pretty nice guy. Manual S4 Avant in yellow? Win.


----------



## windycityvdub (Jan 21, 2008)

DubNMiatafan said:


> This guy? Talked to him at Treffen last year. Pretty nice guy. Manual S4 Avant in yellow? Win.


 That's exactly it. Had a sick sounding exhaust. We were crawling along W. Ontario in traffic towards the highway for a few blocks but couldn't snap a pic.


----------



## leftcoastvw (Oct 16, 2002)

Vicelord said:


> Seriously? where did you see that? lame attempt at funny unless that person is a serious hasslehoff fan then it just comes across as serious.


 I saw it in my driveway. The joke started with my old MkIV (http://eurotuner.automotive.com/18415/eurp-0608-2003-vw-gti-1-8t/index.html)


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

just an odd plate that I took a picture of a couple years ago:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)




----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)

I'm diggin' the mud flaps on that Cavalier. :thumbup:


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

My eldest's car...and plate.  










and no, it doesn't read: "Beach Basket" but it is pronounced the similarly.


----------



## koston. (Aug 20, 2003)

Saw a WA state plate yesterday, on a normal sedan, driven by a dude with cool dreads/braids or something... maybe a fan of the first Stig? I'm just sayin... 

Sorry, no pics, was driving! 

*IM STIG*


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Hadn't seen the CPTNSLO plates before getting mine. I debated CPTN vs CPT and went with the one that would put a space in the middle 









The wife's Mazdaspeed Miata


----------



## Slvrblt (Feb 1, 2009)

Saw this one driving around Sunday:


----------



## DubNMiatafan (Feb 13, 2009)

Claff said:


> Hadn't seen the CPTNSLO plates before getting mine. I debated CPTN vs CPT and went with the one that would put a space in the middle























The GTI belongs to a good friend of mine. I showed him the picture of your (beautiful!) Miata and he laughed. The MS3 seems to have an awesomeface sticker like yours does. Your wife's MSM looks great too!


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

gf's cooper s says SML FRY

i have OMGTI coming in the mail ... lame i know :laugh:


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

Buddhak said:


>


That's good. :thumbup:


----------



## elijah- (Aug 17, 2010)

.LSinLV. said:


> My eldest's car...and plate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bitch basket?


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

Hostile said:


> That's good. :thumbup:


x2 i wanted that here in cali but its obviously taken


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

absoluteczech said:


> gf's cooper s says SML FRY
> 
> i have OMGTI coming in the mail ... lame i know :laugh:


Heh, that's as bad as the vanity tags on my cars :laugh:


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

I wanna play too !

To Be A Cat ?



Obi-Wan Kenobi



Not mine:
Use The Force

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mr38/1222784677/

???



Turkey Sub



CDM Smart ?



We Are OK



Love 55 MPG



Love 60 MPG



PR Chick



Lumpo CL ???



MFP 4 PAR ???



LEL Babe ???



JA JD ???



48 4 papa



DJP 4 USC ???



Cheeto'd (I think)



One Tough Granny



OC Girls



Le Scoop



Cha Ching



CTR II ???



IP Lawyer



Tune A CPU ?



MGSTZ ???



Canine Cab 2



I'm A Hiker



On The Sand



Lunch Dog ???



Soba Ya ???



LNSTRMS ???



Love Boston (Red Sox)



Yoli Fun ???



AR Fritz ???



Legs 1



H2O Runner



JGJGJGG ???



6 Shamu



Beach VW



Damn You Fun ???



So Cool



Oreg Dux ???



NOS DOG ???



REAL IRA and OREG DUX



War Veteran



PBI ILS 9, which is PBI (Palm Beach International Airport) ILS (Instrument Landing System) 9 (runway 9 Left)



TDI



Auto Cross VW



Wind Me Up



Blue Bug



IB4TL



I Ate A V8



Dad's Bug



Rub A Lot



Neuspeed



Short Bus



Radio Flyer



OFP 587 (Herbie's license plate in the movie)



Short Bus



Uber Fahrenheit



Low And Wide



DUBL GT



Hot VW



58 Double Door



VW Bum



Fat Bottom



Evil Herbie



Turbos 2 (it's a twin turbo)



TOP NOCH (Top Notch, on a Notchback)



TQP NOCH (Top Notch, on a bus)



20AE GTI



Hiona (snow in Tahitian)



1.8T Bora



WOB-1781T (Wolfsburg 1781cc Turbo aka 1.8T)



6 Speed Manual Transmission Wagon



Papeete (capital of Tahiti)



60s Cruiser



Hate V8s



I have more but I think I posted enough non funny ones


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

I think this is about fish having computers. I mean, they do go to school!


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

elijah- said:


> Bitch basket?


:thumbup:


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

.LSinLV. said:


> :thumbup:


Heh, there's a bitch basket here in nova as well. Well, I'm sure there's one for every state by now. :laugh:


----------



## cptn slo (Aug 19, 2010)

Claff said:


> Hadn't seen the CPTNSLO plates before getting mine. I debated CPTN vs CPT and went with the one that would put a space in the middle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

Spotted this one last week.

Says "MeinSM:heart:"


----------



## Jettin2Class (Jun 26, 2002)

Smart Car: Lil Pkg --> I couldn't help but thinking how appropriate that would be on one of the many brodozers around here. :laugh:

Caprice Wagon: Dublxl, with vinyl in the back saying "throw your weight around"


----------



## cptn slo (Aug 19, 2010)

rdep112 said:


>


What are the odds








Is it the same car?


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)

"MNI HMR" on an xB from Kentucky. 

"FIASCO" on early 2000's Suburban.


----------



## TheGreenspanator (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## duke774 (Dec 26, 2009)




----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

duke774 said:


>


:laugh:


----------



## ROCCOJUGLE (Sep 28, 2010)

Vicelord said:


> Seriously? where did you see that? lame attempt at funny unless that person is a serious hasslehoff fan then it just comes across as serious.


LMAO shut your mouth. that is THE hasselhoff's car.


----------



## Chris Stack (May 27, 2008)

Recently saw a C-class with "THRAPIST." Night time, so no pics, but I almost drove off the road laughing so hard.


----------



## TheGreenspanator (Sep 21, 2005)

Proof. On 81 in VA


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

*JETPUF*


----------



## TheGreenspanator (Sep 21, 2005)

Just passed SCHWAG on a green Miata


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Good BJer


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

thought this one was good

guy over on bimmerforums excursion


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

^^^^^ Guess mother nature had the last....... Laugh:laugh:


----------



## 302W (Jul 24, 2004)

20thana3282 said:


> ^^^^^ guess mother nature had the last....... Laugh:laugh:


yeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## pentaxshooter (Sep 3, 2009)

20thAna3282 said:


> ^^^^^ Guess mother nature had the last....... Laugh:laugh:





302W said:


> yeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


As I scrolled down for the last post, I was just like pweaseeee say "yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh" Excellent.


----------



## Ducky 2.0T (Jun 4, 2001)

I was behind a woman the other day whose license plate read - "F8 AW8TS."

She was texting while driving on the highway and I was hoping to take an ironic picture... Unfortunately/ fortunately, she didn't crash.


----------



## dcris (May 16, 2004)




----------



## jetta9103 (Sep 21, 2003)

Saw on my way to work today: 1M ST1G


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

On my way home from work the other day, I saw a new Corvette with Virginia "FORD WHO" plates.
I hope it's a local car so I can snap a photo some day.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

izzo said:


>


Doesn't he know he could dead?


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Should've seen the douche, typical emo with black fingernails and such.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

izzo said:


>


That looks like a EJ Civic DX coupe (the black license plate surround = DX, color matching license plate surround = EX). The DX of course didn't have the VTEC engine...


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

Saw "Slow EG" on a Honda civic, 92-95 (obviously), it made me laugh.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## konkomania (Apr 18, 2007)

^ Flock of Seagulls fan? :laugh:


----------



## Barney Stinson (Oct 19, 2005)

This guy better be the inventor of the bouncy ball or something... hahaha

Edit: Tell me if you guys get a red X. I think my work is blocking me seeing the picture, even though I can see it on my flickr


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

Buddhak said:


> *for you graphics guys out there. Saw this one last month. As an added bonus, it has a Microsoft license plate surround*


It would have a double meaning if it was a 1 Series, but I like it as is.


----------



## rabbit_hmpr (Jan 24, 2008)

In Selah on Wednesday "T-PARTY" 

meh


----------



## TheGreenspanator (Sep 21, 2005)

GO-JUICE! yes, with exclamation point, on a Lexus sedan on 85 outside of Concord NC.... also passed PRAYEDUP on a minivan.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 71sbeetle (Apr 12, 2002)

not my picture !
and take time to read it correctly


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

TaaT said:


>


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

And she was quite pleasing to the eyes...


----------



## Tucci (Feb 2, 2005)

71sbeetle said:


> not my picture !
> and take time to read it correctly


WOW! :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## seroki (Jan 25, 2010)

Ive got a couple around here, pictures to come.
A VW corrado with TWATWAFFL on a front euro plate.
and a Mini Cooper that has EURO SUV on it
A Supra that has FERRARI
Lastly a Jacked up Dodge with a Cummins that says BRODZER


----------



## RedLineNikiR (Feb 13, 2009)

wasn't quick enough to grab camera, saw today:

HIGH FIVE

NASTGRL


----------



## x(why)z (Aug 2, 2010)

I saw a 993-911 yesterday with "CRISIS". Seems to be an ongoing problem for the guy.


----------



## sideways89 (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

ONE LESS


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

sideways89 said:


>


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

"TAXEXMPT" on a new Escalade EXT.:sly: It was parked in a handicap spot, didn't get a look at the owner.


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

sideways89 said:


>


:laugh:


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

That I FAP one is great. I caught one by my house that was 1 FAP 1, not nrearly as good.


----------



## RedLineNikiR (Feb 13, 2009)

AUDI DU


----------



## nunzo. (Jul 17, 2009)

i saw "IDOP90X" on a new 5-series again.

and "3 POLOX"


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

RedLineNikiR said:


> AUDI DU


At H2O International about 4-5 years ago


----------



## Th3_Ba1d_Guy (Feb 14, 2011)

*This is my car*


----------



## RedLineNikiR (Feb 13, 2009)

CoolJetta3 said:


> At H2O International about 4-5 years ago


:laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## RedLineNikiR (Feb 13, 2009)

:sly: I guess it's good advertising....


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## BadBeetle (Sep 21, 2007)

Mine:









Just need to get a trollface for next to it.

Another friend has LOLUMAD


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)




----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

sideways89 said:


>




Best one so far! :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## glsturbo (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## Shredd (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## oempls (Aug 9, 2004)

Wish I woulda seen this thread before I ordered mine!


----------



## 95GolfIIIGL (Jul 7, 2005)

No pics, but saw a mid brown mid 70's Chevy with plates: DOG LOG


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

picture taken from the backseat


----------



## oempls (Aug 9, 2004)

VDub2625 said:


> OEM Plus (sometimes I hear "OEM Please" too), the direction of design I take my car (using OEM parts from other trims and models to make my car how i want). Too obscure? haha


I get that alot as well.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

I want your rainbow!


----------



## Minker17 (Apr 2, 2004)

Not sure is this will work:


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

mavric_ac said:


> thought this one was good
> 
> guy over on bimmerforums excursion


When was that picture taken?

That truck was at Atlanta C&C earlier this month.


----------



## Markov79 (Nov 28, 2007)

sideways89 said:


>


You made me laugh real loud in a quiet office


----------



## windycityvdub (Jan 21, 2008)

one in the stink?


----------



## mavric_ac (Sep 13, 2007)

MustacheGT said:


> When was that picture taken?
> 
> That truck was at Atlanta C&C earlier this month.




the day I posted it


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)




----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

This was the plate I had on my GTO for a little bit. (dont mind the carbon build up, had an O2 sensor issue for some time...)


----------



## rabbitinfife (Dec 23, 2007)

Vicelord said:


> I had to renew my registration last week, ordered this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


P. eople
E. ating
T. asty
A. nimals


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## zaYG (May 29, 2009)

VDub2625 said:


>


 Hey it's my car 



BadBeetle said:


> Mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BITER! :thumbup:


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

LOVE the u jelly :laugh:


----------



## low_passat (Sep 11, 2010)

it is what is...


----------



## EpicVW (Feb 10, 2000)

You probably can't see it, but it says "Capt'n" on the license frame..


----------



## A1pocketrocket (Jan 28, 2002)




----------



## low_passat (Sep 11, 2010)

^^^

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

A1pocketrocket said:


>


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

71sbeetle said:


> not my picture !
> and take time to read it correctly


My dyslexia makes not me order in words put the correct.


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

C4 A6 said:


> My dyslexia makes not me order in words put the correct.


Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?


----------



## Nick. (Feb 12, 2009)

LA7VJetta said:


> Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?


You’ve got to be kidding me. I’ve been further even more decided to use even go need to do look more as anyone can. Can you really be far even as decided half as much to use go wish for that? My guess is that when one really been far even as decided once to use even go want, it is then that he has really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like. It’s just common sense.


----------



## DrFrisker (Mar 19, 2009)

Nick. said:


> You’ve got to be kidding me. I’ve been further even more decided to use even go need to do look more as anyone can. Can you really be far even as decided half as much to use go wish for that? My guess is that when one really been far even as decided once to use even go want, it is then that he has really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like. It’s just common sense.


lol.

on another note, My stepmom's vanity plate is : KRAZMOM or momkraz... forget which one.
best friends dad had a black srt10 viper(he used to have three) w/ the license plate "Viper" no big deal but you have to go and find the owner of that tag and pay him to get the rights to the vanity plate right?


----------



## RedLineNikiR (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

DrFrisker said:


> best friends dad had a black srt10 viper(he used to have three) w/ the license plate "Viper" no big deal but you have to go and find the owner of that tag and pay him to get the rights to the vanity plate right?


 why would you have to do that? Just apply for the vanity at the dmv?


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

PURSUIT:


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

saw PA reg, J LOW tonight but my wack camera phone couldn't get the pic in the dark


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)




----------



## RedLineNikiR (Feb 13, 2009)

MASMUTL :screwy:


----------



## GI-JOE (Nov 3, 2006)

My buddys plate.


----------



## steve1673 (Aug 4, 1999)

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Sledge (May 15, 2005)

izzo said:


> PURSUIT:


Pursuit of what? Antique shops? Home Depot?


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)




----------



## RedLineNikiR (Feb 13, 2009)

:laugh: ^^^


----------



## RedLineNikiR (Feb 13, 2009)

saw a Ford Fusion w/

Y HURRY


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Here's a new batch from the past week or so

Public Enemy









customer car at my job









another vehicle at the admin offices at my job









went out to dinner at a Japanese restaurant and this was in the parking lot, oh the irony:laugh:


----------



## LA7VJetta (Jul 21, 2009)

"SUP BRAH" on a Suzuki Equator


----------



## Roadkilled78 (Aug 6, 2008)

Big ol' marshmallow.


----------



## Vicelord (Oct 28, 2009)

Saw this at work today. Pretty good.


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

That might be my favorite one to date.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## gin-n-joose (Dec 22, 2009)

SBC faux(?) M3


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

no ****. :laugh:


----------



## DubStat (Jul 23, 2009)

M3 Plate is perfect!


----------



## FiveIronFrenzy (Feb 22, 2010)

Back in the late 90s in Augusta, Georgia I saw some hood rat in a white Camry that had SEN2OUS. I don't think I've ever laughed so hard in my life.


----------



## gin-n-joose (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## Dr. Woo (Feb 28, 2003)

CoolJetta3 said:


>


Hey, it's my cousin!


----------



## ModernMaven (Mar 20, 2002)

Harry Potter fan?


----------



## gin-n-joose (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

Anyone care for some xom lube? Exxon mobil maybe?


----------



## gin-n-joose (Dec 22, 2009)

I guess I snapped a two-fer of sorts.


----------



## pinscher (May 2, 2009)

i have seen a couple just havent been able to snap any pics. my buddy has MR2TURBO. and saw one at work today that said TTR 007 and was on an audi tt


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

I missed taking one today PT4ME on a PT Cruiser. Why you'd want to admit your love for a PT Cruiser is beyond me.


----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

I saw a Mazda5 in traffic today with a plate that says MAZDA6. Still trying to catch the older Nissan Quest around town with the NEWBMW plates. Apparently blind people CAN get drivers licenses here in Iowa.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

One my GF sent me a while ago (yes, we both watch Doctor Who religiously):


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

UNLIMITED


----------



## ihavenoideax2 (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## Tha_PiG (May 27, 2011)

MustacheGT said:


> We also saw "IAMAPIG" on a 2001 Bullitt at C&C this month. Still can't figure out which context the owner uses.


Context:


----------



## Tha_PiG (May 27, 2011)

Kar98 said:


> Police car?












Kinda Sorta but not Really....


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

TaaT said:


>


Another unintentionally hilarious regular license plate in the tradition of A55oRGY. These are the best :thumbup:


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Found this one on my favorite Phillies message board:


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

Advertising yourself as a boy-toy?


Boy Toy Cadillac by nickthaskater, on Flickr


----------



## windycityvdub (Jan 21, 2008)

spotted at Great Lakes Dragaway in Wisconsin: 









hard to see, but "JDM MSLE" 

I think it's muscle, but my brother thinks its missile. I guess it could be either.


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

The economy's hitting the Klingons pretty hard.


----------



## gin-n-joose (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Does Ontario really have a Star Trek plate?


----------



## CJ Jack (Feb 1, 2002)

VDub2625 said:


> Does Ontario really have a Star Trek plate?


 It used to - it's no longer available. These are the current choices: 

http://www.ontario.ca/en/services_for_residents/ONT06_023115


----------



## windycityvdub (Jan 21, 2008)




----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

lol at umadbro 

I want to get ILOLD sometime soon.


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)




----------



## matches (Aug 18, 2005)

A couple... 

 

I guess this guy likes squirrels? 



 

Okay, YES. 



 

LOLWUT?


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Tha_PiG said:


> Kinda Sorta but not Really....


 I know that user name from IMBOC. Saw your B this morning at Cars & Coffee! Looking good!


----------



## RedLineNikiR (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## BrianC (Feb 16, 1999)

I lol'd when I parked opposite this Mazda 3. Very surprised it got past the censors at the MVA (DMV everywhere else).


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)




----------



## Enthusiast (Oct 8, 2000)

back up in my thread with some new racist tags...


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

windycityvdub said:


>


Lol this is my friend's car...check out SpacE82 on 1addicts


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Adam144 said:


>


That's the sound of cash being sucked out of his kid's college fund.


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

BRealistic said:


> That's the sound of cash being sucked out of his kid's college fund.


But the amount of enjoyment: Priceless.


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

Saw this one today..."BIG SEXY" driven by big black chick


----------



## Roadkilled78 (Aug 6, 2008)

How'd they get this one past the censors?


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

Roadkilled78 said:


> How'd they get this one past the censors?


Its pennsylvania, the plates are probably still made by hand using slave labor.


----------



## windi (Nov 28, 2004)

bzcat said:


> Another unintentionally hilarious regular license plate in the tradition of A55oRGY. These are the best :thumbup:


No. It's a vanity plate. Austria has them.


----------



## BoomGTI83 (Oct 23, 2003)




----------



## pinscher (May 2, 2009)

saw a ferrari f430, with the licence plate "TORONTO"


----------



## locobaz23 (Jun 14, 2003)




----------



## TheGreenspanator (Sep 21, 2005)

Youll have to take my word for it, but this Town Car's plate actually said 2OLD4U :laugh:











Spunky Clown in Disguise?


----------



## konkomania (Apr 18, 2007)

Just saw a Mazda Tribute with "4 Mordor" the other day. I'll try and upload the picture later today.


----------



## CJ Jack (Feb 1, 2002)

konkomania said:


> Just saw a Mazda Tribute with "4 Mordor" the other day. I'll try and upload the picture later today.


----------



## crashmtb (Dec 24, 2004)




----------



## Ghost85 (Aug 12, 2006)

Saw this last week at a car show.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

DAMN i wish i had a pic. I was rushing to work though, and didn't notice it until I was on top of it. New Audi A6 with "+COOCH" (NH allows some strange symbols apparently), driven by an old lady. Dunno what that could mean...


----------



## Brendon1098 (Oct 17, 2008)

saw a Acura TL awhile ago in Baltimore city driven by a black woman and her children

*FATP55Y*


----------



## NorthNJ (Sep 18, 2006)

F-ILLINI on an Acura TL; VA tags


----------



## todras (Mar 28, 2001)

Took this a few days ago. On a Sebring? :screwy: More like pity you.


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

Saw one on a mid-ninety's DeVille with "BLAKULA". Driven by a black woman


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

"I TANK YOU" on a yellow hummer h2 I'll get the picture up later


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)




----------



## RaminGTI20 (Sep 16, 2006)

saw this the other day on an SL600


----------



## ambit (Feb 2, 2004)

Her Acne? 









BJ-MYLUV


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## RedLineNikiR (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)




----------



## a3lad (Aug 6, 2005)

todras said:


> Took this a few days ago. On a Sebring? :screwy: More like pity you.
> *YENVYME plates*


i think it makes total sense

"WHY ENVY ME?"


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

a3lad said:


> i think it makes total sense
> 
> "WHY ENVY ME?"


Because I drive a Sebring, that's why! :laugh:


I gotta get a pic one of these days, but a 20 something chick in my work complex drives a fairly beat Camry with the plate: 8clusiv. :facepalm:


----------



## Armed Escort (Jul 30, 2003)

Pirate nazi:


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

NicholasJay said:


>


Thats pretty good :thumbup:


----------



## AutoUnion32 (Oct 4, 2008)

VDub2625 said:


>


:laugh:


----------



## Nick. (Feb 12, 2009)

VDub2625 said:


>


I saw the same exact thing here in Jersey :laugh:


----------



## Enthusiast (Oct 8, 2000)




----------



## A2L90E (Apr 1, 2002)

sticky euro said:


> Thats pretty good :thumbup:


x2 :thumbup:


----------



## Rohan P (Jun 23, 2011)

Pulled up near this at a set of lights a little while back. Having a police car alongside was a bonus.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

*1 TT U*


----------



## gruppe-b (Dec 6, 2008)

i saw a really funny one last week at a car show.the car a was an Imola Yellow 20th Anniv. GTI with the vanity plate-- "VA JAY J" :laugh:
there was also a sticker on the back hatch,boldly stating-- 'no,this is not my boyfriend's car!' 


all right,Girl Power! :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## DSG-TDI (Mar 7, 2002)

+10 internets if he also had "Free Candy" scrawled on the sides of the van, too. :laugh:


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Saw this at Christiana Mall, Delaware, recently:











What you can't really see in the pic is that the plate is still in the plastic shrink-wrap, and doesn't have the legal registration sticker in the "PLACE STICKER HERE" spot in the lower-right corner. 

I guess neither this moron nor the DMV learned from the last guy who did this in Delaware... :facepalm:

http://www.upi.com/Odd_News/2004/07/22/NOTAG-license-plate-causes-stir/UPI-56971090523222/

http://www.snopes.com/autos/law/noplate.asp


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## RedLineNikiR (Feb 13, 2009)

can't remember if I posted or not...


----------



## RedLineNikiR (Feb 13, 2009)

MNEMEE


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Saw a 96-04 yellow V6 mustang on 66 the other evening, VA plate said "B8 4COPS". It had a bad body kit and the driver was a 40-something with a mullet. :facepalm: Stupid iphone camera takes too long to open sometimes.


----------



## RedLineNikiR (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## Armed Escort (Jul 30, 2003)

No idea at all:


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

Armed Escort said:


> No idea at all:


 Hall Of Fame? 

...or... 

A famous hooker? 

:laugh:


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

This is a Continental Supersports, which means it can run on E85 Flexfuel...pretty clever plate!


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

This is owned by one of my clients...I snapped this at Ferrari Club picnic last weekend. He's got a 550 Maranello but drove his R8 instead...he's a real smart-ass


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

This one was also at the Ferrari Club picnic...this is another client of mine. I sold his 360 Modena for him a few months ago and is currently Ferrari-less while he waits for his 458 Italia so I'll give him a pass on driving the Ford that day. 








He's also got a ZR-1 with a plate that reads " ZR Won" but I don't have a picture of that one yet. :thumbup:


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

This one is mine but I'm thinking of changing it...I get a ton of people asking if it says "Captain Solo" :banghead: :laugh:


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

VDub2625 said:


> "*+COOCH*" (NH allows some strange symbols apparently), driven by an old lady. Dunno what that could mean...


If I'm right, this is the coolest plate ever!

*Her name is "Esther".*

Organic chemistry.... COOCH2 is an 'ester' functional group. 

:facepalm::facepalm::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## jpalmer (Aug 22, 2002)




----------



## damionmyst (Jan 24, 2010)

my plate says UMADLOL ..i get approched all the time..


----------



## omoderncultureo (May 1, 2011)

Didn't take this, but heres one:


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

GTurboI said:


> This one was also at the Ferrari Club picnic...this is another client of mine. I sold his 360 Modena for him a few months ago and is currently Ferrari-less while he waits for his 458 Italia so I'll give him a pass on driving the Ford that day.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't get it?


----------



## disenfranchised (Jul 13, 2009)

Buickboy92 said:


> I don't get it?


its a Ford Ferrari. 4 R E. 
kind of like the "my other car is a..."


----------



## infinibot (May 24, 2009)

Had an english teacher in high school with plates that read "LICHNUTZ", she was hot as hell too!


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

Buickboy92 said:


> I don't get it?


The plate is on his Ford GT


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

Mine:










on this:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Are you kidding me that they made the plate in the exact right four colors?


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

I think that's just the coincidence of autism awareness.

Funny how the Harlequin Golf is so popular; you see Integras like that EVERYWHERE here and no one takes a second look 

I come in here occasionally to see if I've been sniped...not yet :sly:


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

C4 A6 said:


> I come in here occasionally to see if I've been sniped...not yet :sly:


same here. I see people taking pictures of my plate all the time. I guess none of them are vortexers.


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

disenfranchised said:


> its a Ford Ferrari. 4 R E.
> kind of like the "my other car is a..."


Ah, I get it now! Thanks! :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## AllieJetta (Aug 31, 2003)

Saw a black Dodge Magnum the other day with the license plate 'WHODIED'

Couldn't get the camera out fast enough to snap a pic


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## TWHansen (Nov 5, 2006)

This is my own personal vehicle. 


My personalized plate. It's a 2000 model. Get it? by TWHansen, on Flickr


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)




----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Saw this today on the way to work... driven by an older woman.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## GRNWNV (Jul 24, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I wish I could remember all the ones I have seen recently.

ROT8IN on an RXA

ILUMIN8 on a 128i

BIGNERD on my BIL's Pathfinder.


----------



## huzvee (Oct 30, 2010)

"2 my Ex's"


----------



## huzvee (Oct 30, 2010)




----------



## locobaz23 (Jun 14, 2003)

Not funny, but this read " WE DO OK"


----------



## pinscher (May 2, 2009)

saw a lancer on my way to work couldnt get a pic on the highway but the plate was "L84WORK"


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

locobaz23 said:


> Not funny, but this read " WE DO OK"


He's got that thing where a flash whites out the plate :thumbup:

And that minivan is about to get WRECKED.


----------



## GLIGuy18 (May 31, 2004)

A buddy of mine just got this


----------



## ModernMaven (Mar 20, 2002)

I love that the Texas Lexus with the "Sup Foo" plate has made this thread multiple times by different people. 

Here's one I saw this weekend:


----------



## cptn slo (Aug 19, 2010)

GTurboI said:


> This one is mine but I'm thinking of changing it...I get a ton of people asking if it says "Captain Solo" :banghead: :laugh:


Keep it!
Mines Cptn Slo and I get a few people who think its captain solo as well but who cares. 
Out of curiosity did anyone with the cptnslo plate get out of a speeding ticket because the cop thought it was funny?


----------



## Sledge (May 15, 2005)

I saw a clownshoe with 'Z3XY CPE' this morning.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

Seen on I64 East last Saturday morning:


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

Sledge said:


> I saw a clownshoe with 'Z3XY CPE' this morning.


What state tags? I know IL doesn't let you intermix numbers and letters


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

Saw a few interesting ones around town. A mid 90's caprice with "HILLBLY", and 2011 Mustang GT with "L8R BTCH" -I think this one will get recalled soon. I also saw an Audi A4 or S4 with "RAUDI". I thought that was kinda fun.


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

VDub2625 said:


> Saw this today on the way to work... driven by an older woman.


I see your car like everyday :laugh:

Saw XLR8 on a C5 Corvette today, didnt get a pic though


----------



## TurboSupra (Aug 3, 2002)

Saw this in my parking garage on the way back from lunch









my own plate. not funny. not fast. 









Kinda fun to see lots of people with custom plates at work. A 2011 Blue Jaguar XJ has matching blue plates that say GROWWL and on my way home I saw a Black E60 M5 with the same plate style as mine that say ADIO5. 

Then there's cars like this MB I saw in traffic. An old S430, without the Sport Package.


----------



## RedLineNikiR (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## todras (Mar 28, 2001)




----------



## eatpiealot (Jan 25, 2008)

I'll break Rule #1, only because I rarely see the car around, but an e30 in my town has the plate "DUHAST". Pictures to follow


----------



## Sledge (May 15, 2005)

BTM said:


> What state tags? I know IL doesn't let you intermix numbers and letters


Wisconsin I think.


----------



## RedLineNikiR (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## todras (Mar 28, 2001)

Is that Eliot Spitzer's Saturn?


----------



## brus6286 (Jun 27, 2007)

spotted yesterday. No pic

Saab with plates : "NO SNAAB"


----------



## locobaz23 (Jun 14, 2003)




----------



## BradR3211 (Dec 6, 2006)

Here is my plate. 

DSC_30052 by BK2VDub32, on Flickr


----------



## ptem (Mar 24, 2004)

Not seen in person, but thought it was worth posting.


----------



## mad max001 (Jun 28, 2009)

Do you have to pay extra for a custom plate ?

Here in belgium it costs 1k for a custom one . And you can only get lame combinations because you're forced to use the same amout of letters and numbers as regular plates .


----------



## Nick. (Feb 12, 2009)

mad max001 said:


> Do you have to pay extra for a custom plate ?
> 
> Here in belgium it costs 1k for a custom one . And you can only get lame combinations because you're forced to use the same amout of letters and numbers as regular plates .


Here in NJ it only costs $50 :what:


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Unfortunately the woman in the passenger seat bore no resemblance to the somewhat cute blonde in the commercials. Was disappoint.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

license plate hide


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## b2m_vw (May 8, 2006)

Here's mine...for you Arrested Development fans








]


----------



## TBF (Jun 13, 2011)

damionmyst said:


> my plate says UMADLOL ..i get approched all the time..












I call bull****.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

That ain't no 89 Golf. I have one of those (89 MK2) and it looks nothing like this photo:


----------



## Roadkilled78 (Aug 6, 2008)

It reads: EEQMC2D

I assume that's intended to be E=mc^2. The rest of the stickers on the back were ski-bum related.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

TaaT said:


> license plate hide


socks & sandals


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

opcorn:


----------



## RedLineNikiR (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)

absoluteczech said:


> socks & sandals


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

I took this one the other morning on 66 in rush hour.


----------



## ModernMaven (Mar 20, 2002)

Gee, wonder what this guy does for a living?


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

Post divorce special?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## ncbrock (Sep 28, 2010)

hard to see (actually you cant see anything), crappy cell pic. but it said "#*! OPEC"


----------



## sticky euro (Nov 23, 2009)

Hostile said:


> I took this one the other morning on 66 in rush hour.


lol'd hard :laugh:


----------



## mk_ultra (Jan 31, 2009)

:laugh:


----------



## Nine Ball (Jul 27, 2001)

TurboSupra said:


> Saw this in my parking garage on the way back from lunch


Nice. Someone told me my plate was posted here, haha. I still have this account from a long time ago. That was my CTS-V. The plates instigate quite a bit on the beltway, but with 550 rwhp it hasn't lost to any BMW's yet.










Tony :wave:


----------



## BTM (Feb 20, 2007)

Nice car! A 3rd gear pull on the highway, I doubt you'll be losing to many BMWs...but just don't get caught up with any with HPF stickers on them...


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Hawcspotting in Michigan*


----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)

Nine Ball said:


> Tony :wave:


Three posts in ten years. Beautiful! :thumbup:


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)




----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

I wonder... Qween Beauty? Qween Beatrice or Britney or Brandy?


----------



## TurboSupra (Aug 3, 2002)

Nine Ball said:


> Nice. Someone told me my plate was posted here, haha. I still have this account from a long time ago. That was my CTS-V. The plates instigate quite a bit on the beltway, but with 550 rwhp it hasn't lost to any BMW's yet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Would be crazy if we worked at the same company. I'm on 21. Good seeing you on here Tony.

Ryan :wave:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## mookielowski (May 4, 2011)




----------



## IDdubber (Oct 18, 2006)

*some more...*

There's some gems in this thread...

I had a bunch on my Blackberry, when it died I lost 'em all.

Saw this Shelby in a Best Buy Parking lot...











My brother in-laws street legal '81 Camaro. I thought I had a shot of the rear, but I don't  it says "BCKNBLK

650~hp version...









870+hp version...work in progress.









My tags...





























If I find my stash I'll put them up.


edit: found a couple more on my phone...let you guys try and figure 'em out









"geyh ent"


this one should be easier...sorry they are so blurry.










enhance...









"refrshn"


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

IDdubber said:


> Saw this Shelby in a Best Buy Parking lot...


That owner is an arrogant ass if he thinks he'll beat a properly driven Z06 in a straight line.

And don't even THINK about on a race track.


----------



## JorgenP (Apr 8, 2010)




----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

C4 A6 said:


> That owner is an arrogant ass if he thinks he'll beat a properly driven Z06 in a straight line.
> 
> And don't even THINK about on a race track.


Spoken like an arrogant ass, who has _no _clue what the owner _really_ has under the good... :laugh:


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

JorgenP said:


>


It's captian obvious!!!


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

mellbergVWfan said:


> GTRRDUN


 I dun care who y'are that's funny right therrr


----------



## whitingtj (Jun 4, 2006)

QWKDTSN said:


> Was 'WITH NV' not available? Could still be mistaken for 'with Nevada' but it's more easy to comprehend... and i'd take Nevada over the Navy any day.
> 
> My cars' license plates aren't very funny or hard to figure out.


 Are you a Coastie? Ah-hem, Guardian... That whole setup is my kinda living!


----------



## CJ Jack (Feb 1, 2002)




----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

JorgenP said:


>


 reminds me of


----------



## Cheney (May 29, 2006)




----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

From another forum, I laughed out loud when I saw this:










:laugh:


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

Boogety Boogety said:


> From another forum, I laughed out loud when I saw this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it! :thumbup:


----------



## SKIDMRK (Sep 15, 2001)

finally got the plates for my 4runner this weekend. glad they put the space in like i asked. didnt really want plates with a bird and "orally" on them.


----------



## JeffIsLax (Mar 26, 2005)

What are you, a dentist or somethin?


----------



## Brendon1098 (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## jamerican1 (Dec 8, 2005)

On a S2000
"JNNYTRN":laugh:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)




----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## Cousin Eddie (Dec 17, 2005)

VierSpeed said:


> I dun care who y'are that's funny right therrr


Good friend of mine has a right hand drive imported Nissan Pulsar GTI-R (turbo/awd) with "GTIR DUN" on the plate.


----------



## Coddingtown (Sep 2, 2001)




----------



## FastGTi (Feb 16, 1999)

Just saw this coming back from lunch


----------



## A1pocketrocket (Jan 28, 2002)

SKANKS


----------



## theBOYER (Nov 10, 2008)

Loving the O' RLY Washington plate. :laugh:


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

Brendon1098 said:


>


I'm sure they had a different intention for that... but the double ententre is obvious. :laugh:

I really like the "Isnt OJs" on the Bronco. Very clever!


----------



## CJ Jack (Feb 1, 2002)

Saw this yesterday:


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)




----------



## dcris (May 16, 2004)

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=40.563678,-76.011132


----------



## DubNMiatafan (Feb 13, 2009)

Crappy cell picture but:










A G THANG


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

From another forum:










:laugh:


----------



## gin-n-joose (Dec 22, 2009)

NightTrain EX said:


>


They need an asterisk with a bumper sticker that says

"...but only during the regular season!"

[email protected]


----------



## BlownWideOpen (Dec 25, 2008)

There is an old Vette here with "Nonnos69"
C6 with the place "Yalla bye"

Another:


----------



## noseheavy (Mar 21, 2005)

no way i was able to get a photo as i was driving, but clear as day i saw 666 187 . little creepy, not sure how they got away with that.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Not a funny license plate, but a funny bumper sticker (on the left)...










Only in Kentucky!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## hansrandal (Oct 22, 2000)

VDub2625 said:


> I wonder... Qween Beauty? Qween Beatrice or Britney or Brandy?


What a small world. I have lived in Maine for the last 8 years but I worked in Middletown Rhode Island at an Olds/Caddy dealer as a service writer before the move and I remember this lady coming in to our shop. I can tell you from first hand experience and she will tell you that it means queen b*tch. I can still remember her to this day and cannot believe she still drives an Olds.


----------



## Booster (Oct 21, 2003)




----------



## Rohan P (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## redskins1fan (Oct 6, 2005)

don't know if this counts or not........but this is mine


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

hansrandal said:


> What a small world. I have lived in Maine for the last 8 years but I worked in Middletown Rhode Island at an Olds/Caddy dealer as a service writer before the move and I remember this lady coming in to our shop. I can tell you from first hand experience and she will tell you that it means queen b*tch. I can still remember her to this day and cannot believe she still drives an Olds.


Awesome! That was in downtown Fall River. She's a bit away from home haha.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)




----------



## QWKDTSN (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

a few that have shown up at the dealership or around town




















Lady Gaga fan?


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

can't remember if I put this one up yet


----------



## nthomas33 (Jun 13, 2009)

I used to have one that just said "Food" I am very disappointed that it's gone now


Nick


----------



## maxman1180 (Sep 17, 2011)

cool plates! LOL


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)




----------



## Patiently Impatient (Sep 21, 2011)

Ironically, he lives in front of a church.


----------



## six_banger (Jul 3, 2011)

somebody please buy a fast car and make the plates "NOFATCHX"


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

It's back.


----------



## Vicelord (Oct 28, 2009)

I LOL'd at this one for a while. 

First off, big black chick with a gut, and a 44oz cup of diabetes at 8 in the morning.


----------



## DubNMiatafan (Feb 13, 2009)

Took this on my commute home today:


----------



## mookielowski (May 4, 2011)

my coworker sent me this, I KNOW HUH


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

TaaT said:


>


Wait... Cali plates with a West Virginia sticker? Sum's wrong


----------



## konkomania (Apr 18, 2007)

Saw these at the 2011 Gold Coast Concours this weekend.

















Bentley Continental








Viper


----------



## six_banger (Jul 3, 2011)




----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

No picture.

The other day I saw a Honda Fit with the plate "4AKING"


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)




----------



## konkomania (Apr 18, 2007)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


>


hahaha! I find this very funny being a Sabres fan.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## gin-n-joose (Dec 22, 2009)

You missed a couple from that Concours meet.


----------



## reelknead1 (Oct 7, 2007)




----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

NightTrain EX said:


>


 Holy Crap. I was driving behind this guy at Reston Town Center last week. 

He was sporting the token color-frame plastic 80's sunglasses (and it's a drop-top M3). Real cool guy :facepalm::laugh:


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

konkomania said:


> hahaha! I find this very funny being a Sabres fan.


 I like that too. Poor Leafs, never winning another cup for at least 4 years. 



gin-n-joose said:


> You missed a couple from that Concours meet.


 I've met this guy, very nice man. He has something like 5 Ferraris INCLUDING an Enzo I believe.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

at work tonight


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Zoomed ****ty photo, but it says ADRNLN


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

dont understand why anyone would get it but a green beat to hell 90s infiniti with the plate "VIRGIN" :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 5, 2011)

TCLs favorite license plate ever.


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

VierSpeed said:


>


 That is brilliant :thumbup: 



[email protected] said:


> TCLs favorite license plate ever.


 Not even. Try the Mk4 forums next time.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

C4 A6 said:


> Not even. Try the Mk4 forums next time.


 Joke 











































Your head


----------



## gin-n-joose (Dec 22, 2009)

Might as well throw this up here; from Jalopnik.


----------



## windycityvdub (Jan 21, 2008)

No pic, but

"RUBIX" on a Nissan Cube. 

TN plates spotted in Nashville.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)




----------



## PDing (Jul 8, 2003)




----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

StormChaser said:


>


Buzz Lightyear or Bed Bath and Beyond?


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

gin-n-joose said:


> Might as well throw this up here; from Jalopnik.


That's "Joey Russo" here on the Vortex.


----------



## cptn slo (Aug 19, 2010)

Code3VW said:


> Buzz Lightyear or Bed Bath and Beyond?


Buzz Lightyear

Inifiniti
and beyond


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

expected this on a texas plate not cali


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

cptn slo said:


> Buzz Lightyear
> 
> Inifiniti
> and beyond


Damn.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Code3VW said:


> Buzz Lightyear or Bed Bath and Beyond?


I hope that's not a serious question.

EDIT, already been taken care of.


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

Mosbius Designs said:


> I hope that's not a serious question.
> 
> EDIT, already been taken care of.


My bad! :facepalm: :laugh:


----------



## 92skirmishgti (Sep 5, 2005)

Snapped this today after this guy cut in front of me to be first at the light.... 









Rather appropriate...


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

From another forum, gleefully ripped off:










:laugh:


----------



## Rex_WRX (Nov 24, 2009)

JorgenP said:


>


Someone get this man a Yaris.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)




----------



## LIJetta18t (Jul 5, 2011)

Just saw this yesterday:



JorgenP said:


>


I found another one like this a few weeks ago:


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

Another ripped-off pic:










:laugh:


----------



## ElectroMike (Jun 26, 2002)

From my local, to work traffic:


----------



## ElectroMike (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## ElectroMike (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## ElectroMike (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## ElectroMike (Jun 26, 2002)




----------



## nthomas33 (Jun 13, 2009)

I've got a couple that I've been sitting on:


















licwud? like Lick wood?










Nick


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

nthomas33 said:


> licwud? like Lick wood?


How about Liquid - like liquid silver.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

nthomas33 said:


> licwud? like Lick wood?
> 
> Nick


You should have given him a thumbs up and a big smile and go from there. Something like this:


----------



## nthomas33 (Jun 13, 2009)

robr2 said:


> How about Liquid - like liquid silver.


 That makes more sense. I think LIQUD would've worked better though. The W threw me off


jspirate said:


> You should have given him a thumbs up and a big smile and go from there. Something like this:


Pffffffhahahaha


----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

probably state issued too


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

Wish I could have gotten a photo, but the license plate number was

"ETALLIC"

with a large jagged "M" sticker on the left side and a matching "A" on the right. :laugh:


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## arkokes (Mar 1, 2010)

"TUDA LU"


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## Nourdmrolnmt (May 8, 2006)

Claff said:


>


to bad it's not 'his and his'


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

This one hit the motherload:


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Nourdmrolnmt said:


> to bad it's not 'his and his'


I would've loved a HERS and HERS


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

I guess we know what this guy likes to do.


----------



## Kameirocco (Dec 20, 2002)

sorry for the crappy picture


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

izzo said:


>


Must be an auto RX8.:laugh:

Oh, who am I kidding? They all be slo.


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## AlyssaC (Oct 8, 2005)

I can't post a pic from my phone of it, but I took a pic of one that said US MADE on a Toyota Camry.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## BlackJetter (Feb 25, 2010)

Note: Man in his 50's driving


----------



## Malant (Aug 30, 2004)

I went back a few pages, didn't see this posted. Sorry if its a re-post.


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

The only chicks you be picking up in a Yellow Jetta are the fat ones your bumper sticker say you don't want.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## BlckPrl (May 1, 2007)

(ACTLSZE)


----------



## DIAF (Sep 17, 2005)




----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

Armed Escort said:


> No idea at all:


in italian that means "I'm hungry" :laugh:


----------



## mbkicks10 (Dec 18, 2008)

Yes it was a focus


----------



## arkokes (Mar 1, 2010)

Theres a big black guy that lives down the street from me, with a charger on 22''s and his plate says JUUCY


----------



## DanG (Nov 16, 2000)

Caught this one over the summer.


----------



## damionmyst (Jan 24, 2010)

my car says UMADLOL...lol


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

"DTC OFF" on the X3


----------



## 89VWdieselGolf (Feb 22, 2004)

damionmyst said:


> my car says UMADLOL...lol


pics or it didnt happen


----------



## carlos_miami (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## ModernMaven (Mar 20, 2002)

You sure are.


----------



## seadoo2006 (Feb 4, 2008)

ModernMaven said:


> You sure are.


Nah, the best Ohio plate is, and will always be:


----------



## clumsy me (Jul 1, 2011)




----------



## seadoo2006 (Feb 4, 2008)

/Not technically a license plate, but really god damn funny.


----------



## damionmyst (Jan 24, 2010)

You mean like this pic? So did it happen now?


----------



## Slowrider7577 (Apr 7, 2006)

You must be chipped in order to rock the 'ring sticker bro.


----------



## damionmyst (Jan 24, 2010)

or i rented a BMW in Germany and drove around the ring and bought the sticker at the actual ring...ill go with that cause its the truth =D


----------



## disenfranchised (Jul 13, 2009)

:beer:


----------



## disenfranchised (Jul 13, 2009)

And another from our military:


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)




----------



## cptn slo (Aug 19, 2010)

dcmix5 said:


> You must be chipped in order to rock the 'ring sticker bro.


Because having a chip has something to do with the ring. :screwy:


----------



## TorontoGT (Oct 26, 2006)

...for anybody that's not familiar, this is an "Iced Capp":


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## mbkicks10 (Dec 18, 2008)




----------



## wnhanna (Nov 21, 2011)

The picture didn't turn out well at all. Yesterday I saw a Golf with front Euro plate that read "RU 18 YET".


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

damionmyst said:


> my car says UMADLOL...lol


Where in DE are you from?

I just ordered a plate for my Trailblazer but won't get it for a few weeks.


----------



## damionmyst (Jan 24, 2010)

im in Dover...they take like 6 weeks or so to come in


----------



## don5504 (Nov 27, 2004)




----------



## AlyssaC (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## AlyssaC (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

From TCL


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Answer: because you're stuck in DC traffic

Question:


----------



## AlyssaC (Oct 8, 2005)

The only one of those I could read was the VW 4 ME


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

TaaT said:


>


That image could be taken either way :thud:



TaaT said:


>


 ****ING AWESOME.


----------



## FigureFive (Dec 21, 2003)

Here's mine. Not funny, exactly, but I like it.


----------



## DubNMiatafan (Feb 13, 2009)

FigureFive said:


> Here's mine. Not funny, exactly, but I like it.


...no. That just makes no sense.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## FigureFive (Dec 21, 2003)

DubNMiatafan said:


> ...no. That just makes no sense.


It does if you're a hockey fan.


----------



## weakshht (Feb 21, 2010)

DubNMiatafan said:


> ...no. That just makes no sense.


makes more sense than a "Dub N Miata fan" that drives a corolla


----------



## DKGRNVR6 (Sep 19, 2000)




----------



## cptn slo (Aug 19, 2010)

FigureFive said:


> It does if you're a hockey fan.


Care to explain it?
54 for the goal?



weakshht said:


> makes more sense than a "Dub N Miata fan" that drives a corolla


:what: It means he's a fan of vws and miatas. How does that make no sense?
If it was lambodriver then I would see your point.


----------



## FigureFive (Dec 21, 2003)

cptn slo said:


> Care to explain it?
> 54 for the goal?


five for fighting

Five minutes is the penalty a player gets for getting into a fight. I debated making 5FORFI or 54FI because FI is the box score abbreviation for a fighting penalty, but that seemed even more obscure.


----------



## DubNMiatafan (Feb 13, 2009)

weakshht said:


> makes more sense than a "Dub N Miata fan" that drives a corolla


So I assume your **** is weak then?


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

--My first plates were FEAR ME, my mom had FEAR WHO
then my second set was 2 SPOILD, my cousin had TO SPOLD on hers
3rd set was DMNTD WZ
After that I have always had standard plates.

--My little brother had "I ZOOM" on his RX8 and now has a 350Z with "CHADS Z"

--My co worker has "TAP IT" on his plates (hes a draught tech) Im sure everyone was thinking tap that a$$

--Another co worker has BUD RACN on her tags

--There is a guy running around vegas and his tag says BTTM BOI on a Mustang

And there are a few more.... I have pics somewhere, I will try to dig them up and post them


----------



## Tuneman7 (Jan 13, 2010)

C4 A6 said:


> That image could be taken either way :thud:


Looking at the plates I was thinking it might be an anti-statement but it's on a Ford truck so... /shrug


----------



## scott_0 (Dec 22, 2010)




----------



## cptn slo (Aug 19, 2010)

FigureFive said:


> five for fighting
> 
> Five minutes is the penalty a player gets for getting into a fight. I debated making 5FORFI or 54FI because FI is the box score abbreviation for a fighting penalty, but that seemed even more obscure.


Ohhhh ok, I think it would have been a bit easier to figure out if there was a space between the 5 and 4. Sucks if they don't let you have them.


----------



## ryanpend (Aug 21, 2008)

ok, so not exactly a license plate.. but my friend just added a hilarious addition to the back of his ****ty 1st gen prius (tree-smashed front end not pictured).


----------



## damionmyst (Jan 24, 2010)

Isn't 5 for Fighting also a band


----------



## DowNnOuTDubin (Jun 21, 2006)

:thumbup:


----------



## Pf3il (Dec 28, 2004)

saw TRNSPRT on a black livery SUV yesterday.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)




----------



## FigureFive (Dec 21, 2003)

damionmyst said:


> Isn't 5 for Fighting also a band


Yup. There is a band named Five for Fighting. Never listened to them but I've heard of them.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

From imgur.


----------



## audibing (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

ME&LSD








Is it "ME&LSD" as in limited slip differential?? I doubt it.
Is it "ME&LSD" as in lysergic acid diethylamide? Much more like it.


----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)

Finally upped these so they're readable.


----------



## bro_brah (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Mazda wannabe:


----------



## HelenKellener (Jan 8, 2009)

My friend had IROCYOU on his 89 Camaro.


----------



## damionmyst (Jan 24, 2010)

definition of bitch right here...


----------



## Aguilar (Jan 28, 2006)

NO ****


----------



## HideYoKids (Jul 12, 2011)

scott_0 said:


>


 sweet plate Unc!


----------



## BMP_3918 (Jun 21, 2011)

:laugh:


----------



## VierSpeed (Apr 12, 2008)

This is always fun to spot


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

VierSpeed said:


> This is always fun to spot


 I saw one that matched mine.... Both Nevada plates, mine says 305 VKN and the other person says 305VKN.... I called the DMV about it and they said its all about the space in the middle.... He had a huge lifted suburban and well.... We all know my car lol.... I asked her what happens if someone mistakes mine for his, and she said that's where the make and model come into play. Still creeps me out a bit


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

I have CT plates that say 226 xtc on my b5 a4 and another member has 225 xtc on his C4 A6. 

:screwy:


----------



## Roadkilled78 (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## Hotwing (May 31, 2011)

mine, on my bagged gli


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

stolen from fb:


----------



## jpalmer (Aug 22, 2002)




----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

It's my own. Coincided, I know.


----------



## damionmyst (Jan 24, 2010)

Where you at in DE man?


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

damionmyst said:


> Where you at in DE man?


 North Wilmington area(rt202)


----------



## DubNMiatafan (Feb 13, 2009)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> It's my own. Coincided, I know.


 ...Do you mean "conceited"? :sly:


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

DubNMiatafan said:


> ...Do you mean "conceited"? :sly:


 Yeah...I goofed up. :banghead: 

Had a brain fart last night haha


----------



## damionmyst (Jan 24, 2010)

DOVER DE here


----------



## Roadkilled78 (Aug 6, 2008)

I hope someone finds a plate reading "Raptor" on a Hyundai Veloster soon.


----------



## RWD (May 23, 2010)

a buddy of mine who moderates a forum I reg owns this


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

I was behind a new Fiat 500 with the tag "5 CENTO". I :laugh:'ed


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Dec 17, 2005)

Mine, is a play on words "Low carbs" with the Z on the end.

Few reasons:
- It's low
- It has triple weber carbs
- It's light
- It's a Datsun Z (z on the end)

Every car guy gets it, everyone else thinks i'm on a diet.


----------



## Dr. Woo (Feb 28, 2003)

Adam144 said:


> Mine, is a play on words "Low carbs" with the Z on the end.
> 
> Few reasons:
> - It's low
> ...


I like it. :laugh:


----------



## JimmyD (Apr 30, 2001)

Adam144 said:


> Every car guy gets it, everyone else thinks i'm on a diet.


:thumbup::laugh:


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

NOT REAL









ILUVABC...









... as in ABC Liquor?


----------



## Nick. (Feb 12, 2009)

I heard a story of someone in DC with plates that read "NO TAGS" so he ends up getting thousands of tickets a year :laugh:


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

"Rng taxi"


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

Spotted this yesterday


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)

nickthaskater said:


> Spotted this yesterday


LOL Mk4 Jetta


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

Nick. said:


> I heard a story of someone in DC with plates that read "NO TAGS" so he ends up getting thousands of tickets a year :laugh:


It was actually a couple minutes away from me, here in DE. :thumbup:

http://www.snopes.com/autos/law/noplate.asp


Unless there was another one.


----------



## Orion ZyGarian (Jan 25, 2012)

This was actually a complete coincidence; the match was not intentional


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> It was actually a couple minutes away from me, here in DE. :thumbup:
> 
> http://www.snopes.com/autos/law/noplate.asp
> 
> ...


There's another one:

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/d-c-man-no-tags-vanity-plate-earns-000913724.html


----------



## 3 Money Pits (Jan 13, 2006)

Just got these for the wagon:


----------



## Herbie3Rivers (Apr 12, 2003)

yeayeayea said:


> stolen from fb:


I bet those folks are real interesting to be around.


----------



## Orion ZyGarian (Jan 25, 2012)

I dont know why I didnt think of this earlier. For those that dont get it, it's a Mass Effect joke:


----------



## flat6guy (Jul 5, 2011)

3 Money Pits said:


> Just got these for the wagon:


Incredible :thumbup:


----------



## QWKDTSN (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## ambit (Feb 2, 2004)

"TOYA GLS" on a Chevy Cruze

Also 'Jesus Inside'


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

ambit said:


> "TOYA GLS" on a Chevy Cruze
> 
> Also 'Jesus Inside'


That's a Chevy Malibu..... The plate could say "To Ya Good Lord our Savior - GLS" since they have a Jesus sticker, could be a Jesus freak


----------



## PolskiHetzen (Apr 25, 2006)




----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

3 Money Pits said:


> Just got these for the wagon:


You win the thread.


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

Orion ZyGarian said:


> This was actually a complete coincidence; the match was not intentional


At first I was like :what:...but then I was like


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

Orion ZyGarian said:


> This was actually a complete coincidence; the match was not intentional


I like this!! Hearts out to those whom lost their lives and the families that lost their loved ones :heart::heart:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Tesla - "NO GA5"


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

McBanagon said:


> Tesla - "NO GA5"


I've seen that guy at cars and coffee.


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

Couldnt get a pic because it was behind me, but I saw "RUN2GET" on a honda FIT.


----------



## Aguilar (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

Saw this on my way home. Sorry for the bad picture, but it's a ford focus with the focus badge on the trunk with an arrow pointing down to the license plate which says ONGOD


----------



## HideYoKids (Jul 12, 2011)

NmyGLi_06 said:


> I like this!! Hearts out to those whom lost their lives and the families that lost their loved ones :heart::heart:


Tacky.


----------



## HelenKellener (Jan 8, 2009)

agreed.


----------



## SlowMyke (Oct 8, 2007)

Don't have my pictures but my 2 favorites are ABSYNTH on a neon -green camaro and I ROLL R on a v70 r.

My least favorite was BIG POLE on a jacked up F150.

Opposite ends of the clever spectrum...


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

Yup


----------



## Jurgy (May 17, 2004)

Unfortunately I never got a picture of it, but there was a toyota highlander with the plate "ONLYBE1" in the lot where I worked; I snickered each time I saw it. 

All I got...


----------



## DubNMiatafan (Feb 13, 2009)

Don't have a pic, but I remember seeing NVR MOR (or some close alternative to that) on a motorcycle during a supercar saturday.

The bike? An R6 Raven. :laugh:


----------



## deagle (Feb 22, 2011)

http://jalopnik.com/5891348/the-worlds-most-modest-vanity-plates

VeeArrrSix has one, and it was first comment also


----------



## Nourdmrolnmt (May 8, 2006)

'dumbcar' on a smart car w/ Michigan plates in the Ann Arbor area...

haven't gotten a full good photo.


----------



## jazzcat2001 (Mar 17, 2004)

mine

car wasnt passing emmissions for anything...had 2 90 day temp tags, a 30 day and a 3 day...now i've got them for 2 years :laugh: but since i've since moved to MO and get stopped weekly I'll be switching them up before my 2 years are up


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

Saw this a few days ago... the Avalon license says "MLF TSE"

I can't tell if it really means what I think it means because the driver was an obese woman.


----------



## RWD (May 23, 2010)

This beautiful M Coupe' belongs to Ralph D. Kimbrough; B.S., D.M.D. A cosmetic & restoration dentist here in Clearwater FL. 










This G37 belongs to Anthony Snow of Beach Park Avila Golf & Country Club Total Auto Detailing. 





































This is all within my neighborhood. :thumbup:


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## Air-over-water (Oct 5, 2011)

HideYoKids said:


> Tacky.





EggsErroneous said:


> agreed.


 Yep.


----------



## Activ8 (Aug 25, 2011)

In the rain, on my way back home in Michigan


----------



## gin-n-joose (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## LethaOne (Aug 20, 2007)

Saw "YOCUZ" on an Escalade. Goddamn Jersey Shore crowd.:screwy:


----------



## cptn slo (Aug 19, 2010)

saw " thx oprh" I think that was correct on a 2012 beetle


----------



## upoo2 (Dec 7, 2005)

you just posted mine


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

Saw this out of the corner of my eye at the Greent Belt Metro parking lot


----------



## FastGTi (Feb 16, 1999)

Not sure if this was posted already. PRENUP


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

Last night I was on my way to the strip, first I got behind this










Then a few red lights later got behind this










I thought it was pretty odd to see 2 of similar tags, same night in the same general area


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

Korfu said:


> Saw this out of the corner of my eye at the Greent Belt Metro parking lot
> 
> GOATSE]


I actually had that plate in DE on my 2004 GTO.


----------



## gin-n-joose (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## pknopp (Dec 28, 2011)

Korfu said:


> Saw this out of the corner of my eye at the Greent Belt Metro parking lot


 Now if they would just get creative with the Scion emblem, they may have something.


----------



## gin-n-joose (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## Aguilar (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## IDdubber (Oct 18, 2006)

first one came out like crap... 










DADS BRT - driven by a 16-17 year old girl 



















U SKANK - driven by a ******* thug wannabe with a trucker hat


----------



## gin-n-joose (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## HideYoKids (Jul 12, 2011)

saw this in traffic the other day


----------



## Buickboy92 (Sep 5, 2009)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> I actually had that plate in DE on my 2004 GTO.


 Why the hell would you want that as a plate?  That's disgusting :banghead:


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## gin-n-joose (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## gin-n-joose (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)




----------



## gin-n-joose (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## bwk (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

Buickboy92 said:


> Why the hell would you want that as a plate?  That's disgusting :banghead:


Good ol' trolling! Just imagine someone Googles it to find out what it means 

You could outfit your entire fleet with troll plates: MEATSPIN, LMNPRTY, or 2GRL1CP.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Walking around drunk in Providence. I need this plate, since I have memory disorders 









He saw me taking it from my Cabrio, and threw me the dub peace sign, haha.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

mrmook said:


> good ol' trolling! Just imagine someone googles it to find out what it means
> 
> you could outfit your entire fleet with troll plates: Meatspin, lmnprty, or 2grl1cp.


bluwafl?


----------



## gin-n-joose (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Couldn't get a pic for the life of me, but had to post it here nonetheless.

2000's era Pathfinder with "WTF WJD". :laugh:


----------



## TheGreenspanator (Sep 21, 2005)

OOH JIM :laugh:










Sent from my shoe phone


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Ramath0rn (Sep 7, 2004)

gin-n-joose said:


>


that's my friend Dave's car:laugh:


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## redstar (Apr 16, 2001)

I know its supposed to be va girls but all i can see is VAG Rules.


----------



## One_Off_Volk (Nov 30, 2011)

Saw this today at the carnival 










Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheGreenspanator (Sep 21, 2005)

On our way home from NC on Friday night, I saw VA tag WEBTIT. Too dark for a proper photo. Uh, I still can't figure out what it means, or how they got it registered with the Virginia DMV?

Sent from my shoe phone


----------



## SpecialFX (Aug 20, 2006)

TheGreenspanator said:


> On our way home from NC on Friday night, I saw VA tag WEBTIT. Too dark for a proper photo. Uh, I still can't figure out what it means, or how they got it registered with the Virginia DMV?
> 
> Sent from my shoe phone


 We be tite?


----------



## TheGreenspanator (Sep 21, 2005)

Maybe... I just figured maybe it was a woman with her own pay website 

Sent from my shoe phone


----------



## randy (Feb 18, 1999)




----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## gin-n-joose (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## mikes96GTI (Jan 22, 2003)

Something tells me not so much.....


----------



## gin-n-joose (Dec 22, 2009)

Explorer with the tag "DORA THE" :laugh:


----------



## RS4PD (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## RaminGTI20 (Sep 16, 2006)

RS4PD said:


>


 Ahhh its what it looks like thru a mirror...i was confused for a sec....


----------



## TheGreenspanator (Sep 21, 2005)

In case you were wondering, PCs are equipped neither with turn signals nor the ability to properly execute a basic left.. or right.. turn.


----------



## dubjager (Dec 9, 2004)

Saw VORTEX on the NJTP on Sunday... I think it was on a fusion... I couldn't be sure because it was raining out...


----------



## windycityvdub (Jan 21, 2008)

I just saw this at my college, which is in TN. 

Not to be too stereotypical, but the guy driving it was "Jersey Shore"-esq looking, and was wearing a pink v-cut t-shirt. Sorry, but driving a PT Loser with New York plates that say "crime" doesn't make you a badass


----------



## Booster (Oct 21, 2003)




----------



## ZOMBIEEATER. (May 15, 2008)

ahhh flat four , took me a sec lol


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

ZOMBIEEATER. said:


> ahhh flat four , took me a sec lol


 Subaru logo barely visible at the top of the photo


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Friend took this:


----------



## weakshht (Feb 21, 2010)

Saw this today, anybody know if its legit? Looks like a souvenir you buy at the airport...


----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)

*Deals Gap*


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

weakshht said:


> Saw this today, anybody know if its legit? Looks like a souvenir you buy at the airport...


 Canadian government vehicle.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

this was at the shop recently


----------



## Roadkilled78 (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## A1pocketrocket (Jan 28, 2002)

pic dump. I haven't posted in awhile


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)




----------



## steve1673 (Aug 4, 1999)

saw this one today:


----------



## One_Off_Volk (Nov 30, 2011)

Saw this in West Manchester 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

LOL a real dimples! People say mine says that all the time. 



Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nourdmrolnmt (May 8, 2006)

VDub2625 said:


> LOL a real dimples! People say mine says that all the time.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


d1m p1l5 ?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

No, surprisingly,









Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## gin-n-joose (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## Markos (Feb 20, 1999)

gin-n-joose said:


>


Hey I've seen that car driving around a number of times. Kind of hard to miss with the 5.25" floppies all over it.


----------



## One_Off_Volk (Nov 30, 2011)

VDub2625 said:


> No, surprisingly,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OEMPLUS 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mellbergVWfan (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## Cousin Eddie (Dec 17, 2005)

Saw this one today on a Mail Delivery lady's vehcile:

"ELLLLIIIIIIOOOOTTTTT!"


----------



## YNO WGN (May 27, 2005)

mine


----------



## gin-n-joose (Dec 22, 2009)

YES


----------



## gin-n-joose (Dec 22, 2009)

:laugh:


----------



## Grey Mouser (Oct 30, 2003)

YNO WGN said:


> mine


Wino Wagon? :laugh:


----------



## jetta9103 (Sep 21, 2003)

I've posted mine already, but some friends finally got together for a composite shot.


----------



## TheGreenspanator (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## RedLineNikiR (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## One_Off_Volk (Nov 30, 2011)

Another captain obvious  this thread has me watching for the plates!


----------



## Meltkamp (Oct 10, 2008)

says ignite em all


----------



## gin-n-joose (Dec 22, 2009)

StayFatlaceMK3 said:


> Another captain obvious  this thread has me watching for the plates!


A classic


----------



## DubNMiatafan (Feb 13, 2009)

RedLineNikiR said:


>


PS, they're Golfs now


----------



## One_Off_Volk (Nov 30, 2011)

And here's another one


----------



## OrlandoR (Mar 16, 2005)

Only in FL...:facepalm:


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I saw this CTS-V in traffic on 66 the other day.


----------



## Nick. (Feb 12, 2009)

I saw a Kia Soul the other day with DOGFIXR  I don't even wanna know


----------



## yellowbird (Feb 4, 2001)

just saw a NJ plate on a minivan: 

SCHLITZ 

kicked myself for not bringing phone.


----------



## ElectroMike (Jun 26, 2002)

From my commute this morning:


----------



## One_Off_Volk (Nov 30, 2011)

World Of Warcraft Addict -_-

http://img.tapatalk.com/4b44583b-
e21d-d187.jpg


GAP!


----------



## DaddyOfPayton (Feb 24, 2004)

StayFatlaceMK3 said:


> World Of Warcraft Addict -_-
> 
> http://img.tapatalk.com/4b44583b-
> e21d-d187.jpg
> ...


 I don't have a picture (9 year old daughter in the car at the time: 

New York, upstate, GT3 in yellow with blond driver (about 25, 32DD, size 2) with the plate....wait for it.... 

FAP 4 ME 

That is all


----------



## SLC_Punker (Mar 2, 2002)

One i saw:


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)




----------



## gin-n-joose (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## slngshot (Mar 2, 2007)

this plate is local to me.... it used to be on a 500SEL... now downgraded.... 










and of course.....


----------



## germanblake (Sep 16, 2002)




----------



## GTI 4 ME (Oct 1, 2003)

saw this at lunch a few days ago:


----------



## sweatyworker (May 4, 2005)




----------



## YellowDieselGolf (Jan 4, 2003)

Brilliant :thumbup:


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

couldn't get my camera out in time, but 

"nutral" 

on a SAAB. because swedish.


----------



## audibing (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

Yesterday saw someone with the license plate FINDLAY. Mind you, this is in Findlay, OH. Who does that? Who drives around with a personalized plate with their city on it?


----------



## YJGUY (Dec 18, 2001)

O Doyle (rules?) 









P3W P3W Two seconds after this he crosses the white lines and blew past everyone in the merging lane only to cut people off up further. 









PKUPMAN1 with the truck nutz makes you wonder...


----------



## Omnilith (Jan 15, 2010)

The only thing worse than chrome truck nuts are flesh colored truck nuts.


----------



## YJGUY (Dec 18, 2001)

I agree, they creep me out. 

Here is another one I took out in Calgary last year.


----------



## damion16v (May 9, 2002)

gti_r_done said:


> Yesterday saw someone with the license plate FINDLAY. Mind you, this is in Findlay, OH. Who does that? Who drives around with a personalized plate with their city on it?


 There's a realtor in my neighborhood that has our ZIP code as her license plate. :screwy: Her husband, seeming to find this silly promptly went out and got 98765 (hers being 43229).


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

Saw this at the hospital when I went to see my grandma...


----------



## The Red Baron (Nov 30, 2000)

haters gonna hate


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Ungarisch (Jan 15, 2002)

MY CAR


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

The FAP 247 one is :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## gin-n-joose (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

gti_r_done said:


> Yesterday saw someone with the license plate FINDLAY. Mind you, this is in Findlay, OH. Who does that? Who drives around with a personalized plate with their city on it?


 FYI - in the SW we have a Group Dealership owned by a family named Findlay....they have about 30 dealerships throughout 4 states....maybe it's theirs or a family name???


----------



## gin-n-joose (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## gin-n-joose (Dec 22, 2009)

Catch your V6 Fiero?? Why, certainly.


----------



## renticular (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

renticular said:


> https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?ui=2&ik=04a28a7d59&view=att&th=137f14a3ecd1455f&attid=0.1&disp=inline&safe=1&zw


 But of course...


----------



## gin-n-joose (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

gin-n-joose said:


> Catch your V6 Fiero?? Why, certainly.


 Is it really a fiero?


----------



## FastGTi (Feb 16, 1999)




----------



## InternetMeme (Aug 25, 2011)

The last time I was in the US I saw this pulling in- was being driven by a 60+ year old Jewish woman :laugh:


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## Ilsa Lund (May 19, 2012)

gin-n-joose said:


>


 That is great! I love plays on names... Snaab for instance.


----------



## TheGreenspanator (Sep 21, 2005)

I found them, I FOUND THE ****ING GIDEONS!!!!










Sent from my shoe phone


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

Spotted today


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)




----------



## BlownWideOpen (Dec 25, 2008)

gti_r_done said:


> Yesterday saw someone with the license plate FINDLAY. Mind you, this is in Findlay, OH. Who does that? Who drives around with a personalized plate with their city on it?


Lol there is a car here (I think it was an 8th gen Civic) with the license plate HIGHWAY7... and there is a stretch here called Highway 7. I think that's worse.


----------



## Impeccable (Apr 17, 2004)

yeayeayea said:


> stolen from fb:


On an RL1 Odyssey I would rock a plate with a spin on how bad the transmissions are on those


----------



## gin-n-joose (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## Dix (Dec 19, 2009)

Former XFL star? (Spotted on Ft. Hood)


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Oct 25, 2009)

I was behind a SL55 AMG the other day. L0053R(UK) After traffic cleared out we both got on it. I didnt win and I didnt lose.


----------



## DubNMiatafan (Feb 13, 2009)

DawnsKayBug said:


> I was behind a SL55 AMG the other day. L0053R(UK) After traffic cleared out we both got on it. *I didnt win and I didnt lose.*


Schrodingers AMG?


----------



## RS4PD (Jan 22, 2008)

I took this last week


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

R U SIK


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

gin-n-joose said:


>


vortexer and i think he has another one that says dirty vag


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

gin-n-joose said:


>


i saw a texas one once that says HAUDI:thumbup:


----------



## High Body slc (Aug 23, 2004)

came into work today


----------



## windycityvdub (Jan 21, 2008)

No pic, but I just saw a Mitsu Lancer (with mad tyte Evo-look mods) with the plate "JDM STIG"


----------



## HideYoKids (Jul 12, 2011)

absoluteczech said:


> vortexer and i think he has another one that says dirty vag


Jason Kress' wagon, he's gone through quite a few plates


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## One_Off_Volk (Nov 30, 2011)

My friends *DAD*


----------



## gin-n-joose (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## cyclegrip (Dec 3, 2006)

Saw this one yesterday on a new beetle

Ew abug

Sent from my go go gadget phone


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

StayFatlaceMK3 said:


> My friends *DAD*


I'll bet that doesn't get any unwanted attention from the police.... :screwy:


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

Snapped this a while back in Allentown:


Untitled by geofftii2002, on Flickr


----------



## arkokes (Mar 1, 2010)

the other day i saw a big woman texting and driving a suburban with the plate, NOHANDZ.

and in my area, there's a passat with the plate THESTIG
and a black mk5 gti with the plate IMSTIG


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

gin-n-joose said:


>


This is the clear winnar of this thread.

Hmmm...


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

Didn't grab a pic, but saw "SRY AFK" on the back of a Jetta TDI.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

I saw 4U2NV on the back of a Chrysler 200 yesterday :facepalm:


----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)

I momentarily contemplated getting this, as it is actually available. But, I chickened out.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

jrmcm said:


> I momentarily contemplated getting this, as it is actually available. But, I chickened out.


Been done, with a Florida plate (with the big orange in the middle)


----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)

ThreadBomber said:


> Been done, with a Florida plate (with the big orange in the middle)


Nothing gets by you, huh.
The Florida plate, from years ago, wasn't a vanity plate. It was a pure accident. 

And so with this...


----------



## kickapoo (Oct 25, 2011)

here's one from earlier on my commute home :


SATANIC LOVE


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

lady at work named pam has a vw bug. plate reads UBUGPAM


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)




----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

absoluteczech said:


> vortexer and i think he has another one that says dirty vag


I think the plate was revoked by the state of Virginia.


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

POORE ME (yes, I thought, poor you!!!)









OUTA GAS









NOT YET (no joking!!!)









NO THNKS









B-GELOUS









Does anyone know what is the round thing in the middle of the lower side of the bumper on the BMW?


----------



## gdown (Aug 31, 2004)

izzo said:


> POORE ME (yes, I thought, poor you!!!)
> 
> Does anyone know what is the round thing in the middle of the lower side of the bumper on the BMW?


Sensor for the active cruise control.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

That or a cap for the tow hook mount.

EDIT: nope, thought you meant in the painted part, not the wart-looking thing in the black, lol.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I took this in the past few weeks. The CTS-V I see on 66 from time to time.


----------



## euroluv69 (Dec 6, 2006)




----------



## DUBLUV401 (Oct 21, 2010)

I saw a pic yesterday day MASS plate with ICARE...he was driving a Prius


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

euroluv69 said:


>


One of the girls in the local vw crew has this on her tag too on an R32...


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)




----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

at work today


----------



## BattleRabbit (Jun 28, 2007)

Spotted near work the other day.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Allytronik (Jan 11, 2008)

My personal plate:


----------



## punk0208 (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

So I'm easily amused: 










This is what I pictured:


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

^^^^ LOL @ "pounds vag"


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

I've seen that CTS-V quite a bit as well.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

would have been better on a Nissan Titan...but...


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

EdRacer71 said:


> would have been better on a Nissan GTR


 Obvious fix is obvious


----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)

Hahaha. Just saw this.


----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)

And this.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

odj said:


> Hahaha. Just saw this.


 Small world I have seen that box at the Greenbelt metro


----------



## 89VWdieselGolf (Feb 22, 2004)

MrMook said:


>


 Everytime this thread pops up, I think of this plate... My first job was a pumping gas a I filled up that Jeep... I said something to the driver like "funny license plate" and he acted like I was stupid for mentioning it. 

Thats my CSB


----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)

Korfu said:


> Small world I have seen that box at the Greenbelt metro
> 
> *goatse xB*


 Small world indeed. :thumbup: I was on RTE1 heading south toward Mount Ranier.


----------



## alpina5 (Mar 23, 2005)

at times sq nyc


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

Saw this today....


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## fastinradford (Aug 3, 2010)




----------



## gin-n-joose (Dec 22, 2009)




----------



## odj (Nov 26, 2001)

Saw this earlier today


----------



## KrautFed (Jan 9, 2002)

repost?


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)




----------



## Chris Stack (May 27, 2008)




----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

KrautFed said:


> repost?


I came here to post.


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

NO DEGRE

kinda wanted to pull up and ask him what he did for a living then..


----------



## Biggu (Feb 16, 2012)




----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

my friend had this plate before he sold the car.... 










too many people thought it was run 4 1st. its not.


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

Lucian1988 said:


> my friend had this plate before he sold the car....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Edit:: is it run Forrest?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

NmyGLi_06 said:


> Edit:: is it run Forrest?


Clever girl... I like it


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

VDub2625 said:


> Clever girl... I like it


Girl? Lol... At first I though run first, but then the 4 was left out... But then again I did watch that movie religiously lol


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)




----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

VDub2625 said:


>


ROFL


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

friend took this


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

Mosbius Designs said:


> I've seen that CTS-V quite a bit as well.


I saw another one CTS-V on 66 yesterday with "VETILAC", but couldn't get a picture.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Hostile said:


> I saw another one CTS-V on 66 yesterday with "VETILAC", but couldn't get a picture.


Ha, seen that one too.


----------



## A2L90E (Apr 1, 2002)

Apologies in advance for the poor quality pic.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Sent from my iDevice


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)




----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

^^^^ Achmed the veteran? :laugh::laugh: 










Tasteless, IMO, like most scumbag funeral directors. At least be subtle, and just get a plate that says 'TRO', and then debadge the rest of the car. So when people say "what kind of car is that", you can say "Oh, it's a trocar." 

:facepalm:


----------



## Bladecatcher (Feb 24, 2010)

Jesus drives a hot-rod. God?


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

said in perfect Boston accent...


----------



## DoubleReflex (Jan 24, 2006)

Goonies never say die.


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)




----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)




----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## DUTCHMANia (Apr 7, 2003)

psykokid said:


>


 You're telling me fromage was already taken?


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

AWSUM 









BONIN 









SUPRMAN


----------



## sandiegan (May 25, 2005)

Thought this was laisist, but then it wasn't


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

why not have pulmeovr?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Was following a 70s Suburban with a dark green rattle-can paint job this morning. 

The tag was: *9MPG-SO*


----------



## Late Apex (Jan 28, 2007)

I need that jedi academy decal :laugh: 


gin-n-joose said:


>


----------



## Sledge (May 15, 2005)

I didn't get the pic but today I saw "KWJYBO 1". Driver was bald and fat (and possibly a North American ape) :laugh:


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

Took this Saturday afternoon.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

in the mirror...


----------



## Tokyosmash (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)




----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Not funny and we didn't need 17 pictures, including the front which has no plate.


----------



## ANSAracingb (Aug 16, 2005)

Spotted this morning during my commute on a late-2000s Camry: *WUZUPFO* 
No pic for proof, sorry. Too much stop-n-go traffic.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

a few days ago i spotted a blonde driving a CC, she looked good so i was impressed. 

her license place said BLONDE, and funny enough, her emmisions tags were put on wrong. she had the year 12 on the top left, and year 14 on top right. I assume the months stickers were on the front. haha this was in VA


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

I have a friend on Facebook who has a knack for this. 




























































































































































































































































...daba dee dabba die







































































































































(Worcester)


































































































































































(yes, it's really them...)









parked next to...



































































































There were more but I figured this was enough


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)




----------



## QWKDTSN (Oct 24, 2006)

I honestly think Incest Mom wins this entire thread  :laugh:


----------



## bherman13 (Sep 10, 2010)

I've seen about 60% of this thread so I hope this one's not already been spotted.












This guy sure knows where he got his appliance at. :laugh:


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

Stolen from OT


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

QWKDTSN said:


> I honestly think Incest Mom wins this entire thread  :laugh:


LOL, I bet she was trying for "nicest mom", and failed miserably. I wonder if anyone has told her yet.:laugh:


----------



## SconnieGTI (Jun 10, 2012)

Not my picture but I had a hearty laugh..


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

Spotted this the other day


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

jettagli1991 said:


> LOL, I bet she was trying for "nicest mom", and failed miserably. I wonder if anyone has told her yet.:laugh:


I read it as NC State Mom


----------



## mbp487 (May 14, 2012)

Not sure if rozap but regardless I spotted this one at cars and coffee in irvine this morning, pretty cool plate if you ask me :laugh:


----------



## quattro B6 (Sep 16, 2012)




----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

robr2 said:


> I read it as NC State Mom


As did I


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

I really need to ask the owner how he got this one through...


----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

An old vanity plate I was given from my grandpa. Forgot what it was on.


----------



## bherman13 (Sep 10, 2010)

Wishes he had one less kid so he could've kept his sports car?


----------



## TheGreenspanator (Sep 21, 2005)

Smugmeter pegged


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

must have been downsized...


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Old ******* lady I see around:


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## veedubbed314 (Dec 31, 2002)

Saw this one in Fallon, NV









Saw this one in Marietta, GA









I cant find the picture, but I ran across a Porsche Boxster S with CA plates that said "Why Work" last year down at Coronado Island, CA


----------



## zippome (Apr 22, 2010)

I'll play, my car


----------



## windycityvdub (Jan 21, 2008)

Me Gusta


----------



## JMillerUA6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Mine: 










I'd put on my flamesuit, but I'm lazy......


----------



## zippome (Apr 22, 2010)

windycityvdub said:


> Me Gusta


tanner?


----------



## JCT (Feb 1, 2012)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Tracey509 (Nov 12, 2012)

My brother's first license plate, and I kid you not...was WTF-101 (or WTF LOL)...my mom figured it out and while picking up the plate for him, asked for a different one. Damn shame if you ask me.http://www.****.info/15.jpg


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

if you need a plate frame to clarify the plate, pretty much fail.


----------



## windycityvdub (Jan 21, 2008)

zippome said:


> tanner?


Who is Tanner?


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

i added the "R"... seemed appropriate.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## naiku (Sep 6, 2008)

On the way home the other day I saw a Nissan Versa with the licence plate "RENAULT" 

Shame it was dark, or I would have tried to get a picture.


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

Saw this the other night:


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

nickthaskater said:


> Saw this the other night:


 And decided to blind the guy?


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

nickthaskater said:


> Saw this the other night:


 Why do you have your high beams on in traffic? :sly:


----------



## Nick. (Feb 12, 2009)

nickthaskater said:


> Saw this the other night:
> 
> [IMG/]http://i1228.photobucket.com/albums/ee444/nickthaskater1/A136B015-D808-4F79-BC68-6F0577C4D8A7-6274-0000057CC69A6EC8.jpg[/IMG]


 I saw something similar last week, but it was on an E46 :laugh:


----------



## karlorado (Nov 13, 2008)

This is my car, it's a VR6 but has a cog belt driving a supercharger so the sound is misleading. I got tired of people asking the obvious.....


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

izzo said:


> And decided to blind the guy?





redshift said:


> Why do you have your high beams on in traffic? :sly:


 That's the indicator to turn my lights fully on AS WELL AS for having the high beams on. In that instance, I only had my DRL w/ parking lights on, since we weren't exactly going anywhere. Trust me, no one was blinded by my piddly little Civic DRLs. If I had my highs on, the back of the M3 would be lit up significantly more.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Those are your brights, brostache.


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

nickthaskater said:


> That's the indicator to turn my lights fully on AS WELL AS for having the high beams on. In that instance, I only had my DRL w/ parking lights on, since we weren't exactly going anywhere. Trust me, no one was blinded by my piddly little Civic DRLs. If I had my highs on, the back of the M3 would be lit up significantly more.


 I like your excuse but you're wrong.... I had a civic - that's your high beam indicator genius....


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

nickthaskater said:


> That's the indicator to turn my lights fully on AS WELL AS for having the high beams on. In that instance, I only had my DRL w/ parking lights on, since we weren't exactly going anywhere. Trust me, no one was blinded by my piddly little Civic DRLs. If I had my highs on, the back of the M3 would be lit up significantly more.


 The light reflection from the BMW's rear bumper in front of you seems NOT like it's DRLs only.


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Those are your brights, brostache.





NmyGLi_06 said:


> I like your excuse but you're wrong.... I had a civic - that's your high beam indicator genius....





izzo said:


> The light reflection from the BMW's rear bumper in front of you seems NOT like it's DRLs only.


 I like how you all know the car that I daily drive better than I do :laugh: 

It's the high beam indicator AND ALSO the indicator that you should turn your lights on because the ambient light is low outside. Feel free to go climb aboard a '97 Civic and turn the lights completely off at night, and you'll see the indicator light up. 

As for the reflection, it's because I was pretty damn close to him, in the rain, and the camera is trying to suck in as much light as it can to make up for no flash (look how blown out the tail light is on the van to my left). Trust me, my brights would be a LOT brighter than that (again, it is my car, after all). 

Thanks for the early afternoon entertainment, though :laugh::beer:


----------



## RollingInDubs (Jan 23, 2003)

nickthaskater said:


> I like how you all know the car that I daily drive better than I do :laugh:
> 
> It's the high beam indicator AND ALSO the indicator that you should turn your lights on because the ambient light is low outside. Feel free to go climb aboard a '97 Civic and turn the lights completely off at night, and you'll see the indicator light up.
> 
> ...


 I buy this. He's from Canada which has been requiring DRL's for all passenger vehicles for quite some time. I could see Honda programming the high beam indicator as a crude reminder to turn on your regular beams.


----------



## JMillerUA6 (Sep 1, 2009)

nickthaskater said:


> It's the high beam indicator AND ALSO the indicator that you should turn your lights on because the ambient light is low outside.


 Yeah....no it's not. I have never seen any Honda with such a feature and I have owned many. Closest thing I had to something like that was the idiot light in my 2004 TL to let you know that your lights are on because the back lit gauges look nearly the same with the head/parking lights on or off. 

Little green light in the middle.... 










Stop driving with your high beams on in traffic, brah. My GF does that.......


----------



## IDdubber (Oct 18, 2006)

my first thought was that he flipped 'em on to better see the plate. Not that big of a deal if that was the case.


----------



## oldschool86045 (Mar 22, 2005)

Used to have this on my MK4...The assman's back in town. 

 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

Thanks for playing, TCL :beer:


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

I stand corrected. Crazy Canadian DRLs.


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

nickthaskater said:


> Thanks for playing, TCL :beer:


 :thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## yeayeayea (May 29, 2005)

nickthaskater said:


> Thanks for playing, TCL :beer:


 Sadly, I knew it would take this youtube video to convince them. Everyone thinks they are an expert....


----------



## julz88 (Apr 23, 2011)

Not so much a funny plate but I was shocked / scratching my head as to how this is possible in Philadelphia after seeing it. 










Yup, those are Spanish plates. Euro spec car. :what:


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

European diplomat or ex pat expecting to leave within 1 year. 

I saw a VW van of some sort a few weeks ago with "D" plates in suburban Boston. Looks like they were on a round the world trip.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

yeayeayea said:


> Sadly, I knew it would take this youtube video to convince them. Everyone thinks they are an expert....


 Sadly, why? It ade perfect sense to think that was a high beam lights, and I don't have speakers on this computer but I'm sure there were some snarky comments said too (the text typed sounds like he's trying to "get one over" on TCL...). I see nothing wrong with showing us how it works, and I am smarter for it now. :thumbup: didn't know it was dim for the light indicator, and bright for high beams. So it just leaves the light on ALL the time, regardless of how dark it is? Just reminding you to switch the lights on?


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

VDub2625 said:


> Sadly, why? It ade perfect sense to think that was a high beam lights, and I don't have speakers on this computer but I'm sure there were some snarky comments said too (the text typed sounds like he's trying to "get one over" on TCL...). I see nothing wrong with showing us how it works, and I am smarter for it now. :thumbup: didn't know it was dim for the light indicator, and bright for high beams. So it just leaves the light on ALL the time, regardless of how dark it is? Just reminding you to switch the lights on?


 Why are you acting like I did something wrong? I tried to explain to people that I was right and that I knew my car, but people kept insisting that I didn't know what I was talking about, so...I posted a video. 

I'm not sure why you would think there would be "snarky" comments, given that the only attitude here came from the people trying to rip on me, lol. There's actually no talking whatsoever in the video. 

I was never trying to "get one over", just trying to get people to shut up and realize that I know what I'm talking about, despite their insistence otherwise. 

And no, the indicator is only on in low light. If it's a sunny day, it turns off.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

I just don't like gloaters, behind you that you were right :thumbup: lol.

Sent from my face


----------



## LanceeH (Oct 1, 2011)

Took this the other day 








"G THANG"


----------



## Nourdmrolnmt (May 8, 2006)

VDub2625 said:


> Sadly, why? It ade perfect sense to think that was a high beam lights, and I don't have speakers on this computer but I'm sure there were some snarky comments said too (the text typed sounds like he's trying to "get one over" on TCL...). I see nothing wrong with showing us how it works, and I am smarter for it now. :thumbup: didn't know it was dim for the light indicator, and bright for high beams. So it just leaves the light on ALL the time, regardless of how dark it is? Just reminding you to switch the lights on?


 he didn't even make a sound with his voice in the video...


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

I assumed. Oh well lol. I was actually interested to see the video. What's wrong with providing proof? It is not a usual function of the light, so its not like question was unfounded. Anyway I'm over it. I'm surprised Honda would have added a light sensor to tell you to turn them on, but not make it do it automatically, lol.

And how were the headlights on if the switch was off? Drl and a night time sensor? Very strange.

Sent from my face


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

VDub2625 said:


> I assumed. Oh well lol. I was actually interested to see the video. What's wrong with providing proof? It is not a usual function of the light, so its not like question was unfounded. Anyway I'm over it. I'm surprised Honda would have added a light sensor to tell you to turn them on, but not make it do it automatically, lol.
> 
> And how were the headlights on if the switch was off? Drl and a night time sensor? Very strange.
> 
> Sent from my face


 The DRLs are always on, front and rear, even when the headlight switch is off. The DRLs are much dimmer than the standard low-beams, which is why the indicator tells you to turn from DRL to low-beam in low-light situations. When the E-brake is disengaged, the DRLs remain on even when parking lights are engaged, so you don't end up driving down the road with just the amber corner markers on, rather with actual headlights and taillights. 

This is the setup all vehicles should have, IMO.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

I understand why you didn't speak in the vid. There would be a lot of "eh," "aboot," and explaining the light procedure from "A to Zed" that we dumb Americans wouldn't be able to comprehend


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

CoolJetta3 said:


> I understand why you didn't speak in the vid. There would be a lot of "eh," "aboot," and explaining the light procedure from "A to Zed" that we dumb Americans wouldn't be able to comprehend


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

nickthaskater said:


> The DRLs are always on, front and rear, even when the headlight switch is off. The DRLs are much dimmer than the standard low-beams, which is why the indicator tells you to turn from DRL to low-beam in low-light situations. When the E-brake is disengaged, the DRLs remain on even when parking lights are engaged, so you don't end up driving down the road with just the amber corner markers on, rather with actual headlights and taillights.
> 
> This is the setup all vehicles should have, IMO.


 Interesting. I do perfer markers for DRLs though, since people are dumb and will drive around with 40% headlights not knowing the difference. "But they're on...?"


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

TCL validation: 

So, part of my job is to valet cars. I've valeted Hondas before. Lots of them. Some come with the green "lights on" indicator, I don't think much of it. Well, just now, I valted a new generation CRV... not even looking for it, but there it was, the dim high beam indicator light. I did like in the video, tested it with the lights on, off, highs on, etc. Worked the same. Difference is, this vehicle didn't have DRL. Strange. Never until now saw this in another car.


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

VDub2625 said:


> TCL validation:
> 
> So, part of my job is to valet cars. I've valeted Hondas before. Lots of them. Some come with the green "lights on" indicator, I don't think much of it. Well, just now, I valted a new generation CRV... not even looking for it, but there it was, the dim high beam indicator light. I did like in the video, tested it with the lights on, off, highs on, etc. Worked the same. Difference is, this vehicle didn't have DRL. Strange. Never until now saw this in another car.


 AFAIK, all new Hondas have DRL's. But the indicator is there due to the electroluminescent gauges. They are bright all the time and people will forget to turn their lights on if they can see the cluster.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Hmm, maybe I didn't notice the DRLs. I saw the same indicator in an Accord I drove later on.


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Nick is a saint y'all motha****as bess leave him alone k.


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

I think manufacturers need to just have a warning such as "TURN YOUR LIGHTS ON, YOU DOLT" that pops up if someone is driving faster than 3mph with low/zero ambient light.


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

License plate frame says "I love my great dane"


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

Claff said:


> License plate frame says "I love my great dane"


 Needs more Mystery Machine paint scheme


----------



## CJ318 (May 22, 2002)

Mr Miyagi said:


> Nick is a saint y'all motha****as bess leave him alone k.


 I always find myself agreeing you and mr. skater. totes my favorite Loungers. I want to meet both of you brohemians :thumbup: 

canadian civic - couple G's 
computer/interwebs - a G or so 
Having to post a video to own on some know it alls - priceless 

:laugh:


----------



## vweatsvtec (Dec 16, 2009)

I was coming home from work in NYC and saw a white bronco and this was his plate


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

CJ318 said:


> Having to post a video to own on some know it alls - priceless


Yeah, he clearly "owned" them.  this is the same thinking that leads to the term "haters". It's all stupidly retarded. 

It's done, can we get back on track now?


----------



## CJ318 (May 22, 2002)

Lol, relax turbo :laugh: this is the internets, this isn't srs business.

Yes he did "own" them, it was funny. And yeah, it is done, so why did you bring it up?

Girl logic


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

UI'm not treating it seriously at all... I'm treating it like the stupidity it is. And you brought it back up after it was settled, so I'd have to ask you the same question.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

TaaT said:


>


LICENSE plates. On the back and front of a vehicle.


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

izzo said:


> LICENSE plates. On the back and front of a vehicle.


And make sure it is _funny_ like the title of the thread implies


----------



## reut1 (Dec 17, 2012)

here is mine


----------



## Michaelmkiv (Dec 1, 2012)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

NmyGLi_06 said:


>


Exclamation mark? Awesome! :laugh:


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

nickthaskater said:


> Exclamation mark? Awesome! :laugh:


Yeah shockingly in NC you can get symbols on your plate as well as numbers and letters - shocked me when i went to the dmv to register my car! However i got a standard plate.... Boring yes i know lol


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

vweatsvtec said:


> I was coming home from work in NYC and saw a white bronco and this was his plate


I have seen that Bronco before, in Newport RI of all places.


----------



## GI-JOE (Nov 3, 2006)

Spotted this today.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Today. Drinker or proctologist.










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

they must have upgraded...


----------



## TheGreenspanator (Sep 21, 2005)




----------



## tobin_bass (Nov 4, 2005)




----------



## quattro B6 (Sep 16, 2012)

Apparently they aren't that lucky...


----------



## windycityvdub (Jan 21, 2008)

apologies for the horrible picture...the plate says "1 Cat"


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

Saw this guy yesterday :thumbup:


----------



## lilmoose21 (Feb 22, 2004)

My Car


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

from the mk2 forums:


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

hahaha


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

CoolJetta3 said:


> Today. Drinker or proctologist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 In that car, the former.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

windycityvdub said:


> apologies for the horrible picture...the plate says "1 Cat"


 Could you please blur that license plate? The car belongs to my ex girlfriend.


----------



## DoubleReflex (Jan 24, 2006)

turbo_nine said:


> Could you please blur that license plate? The car belongs to my ex girlfriend.


 Instead of him blurring the plate, how about you call her and have her remove the plate from her car and put it in the trunk. That way the plate can't be seen in public anymore. 

In case you weren't aware, she paid money for others to see it.


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

turbo_nine said:


> Could you please blur that license plate? The car belongs to my ex girlfriend.


 Isn't it blurry enough already?


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

saron81 said:


> Isn't it blurry enough already?


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

This was taken when UF was national champion


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

And I can't remember if I posted these:


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

Another one from a few days ago. A Mustang V6 Convertible complete with a 'Silly Boys, Mustangs are for Girls' license plate frame.


----------



## windycityvdub (Jan 21, 2008)

saron81 said:


> Isn't it blurry enough already?


I actually took that picture with my Texas-Instruments TI-NSPIRE CAS calculator. Pretty decent pic for a calc.


----------



## mbp487 (May 14, 2012)

:laugh:


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

windycityvdub said:


> I actually took that picture with my Texas-Instruments TI-NSPIRE CAS calculator. Pretty decent pic for a calc.



the nspire calculators are very good


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

told a coworker to get JUKEBAG on his nissan juke


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

Imagine Kavviar


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)




----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Is it right to be amused at a "G1MP" handicapped plate?


----------



## stascom (Sep 12, 2009)

Claff said:


> Is it right to be amused at a "G1MP" handicapped plate?


Is it actually handicapped?


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Vittu is basically Finnish for f***. I bet the owner is Finnish.


----------



## Frostybunny (Mar 1, 2009)

There is no Tapatalk, only Zuul


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

IMG_0614 by geofftii2002, on Flickr

"Lira Pit". :laugh:


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Dec 17, 2005)

Saw this in Toronto the other day. Just seemed funny on a Mini.


----------



## TheGreenspanator (Sep 21, 2005)

Cousin Eddie said:


> Saw this in Toronto the other day. Just seemed funny on a Mini.


 I think I posted this already, but here's a similar plate I spotted on a 323 :laugh: Must be a little car thing? :laugh:











Sent from my shoe phone


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)




----------



## Dustin DeSimone (Aug 7, 2010)

not really funny....but my old gti lol


----------



## JMillerUA6 (Sep 1, 2009)

geofftii2002 said:


> IMG_0614 by geofftii2002, on Flickr
> 
> "Lira Pit". :laugh:


 Christ, were you there too?!


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)




----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

umm?


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

JMillerUA6 said:


> Christ, were you there too?!


 Haha! Amelia? I sure was there!


----------



## rconn14 (Sep 7, 2006)

Why is it that every page has at least one VAG fanboy that thinks their personal vanity plate is relevant to this thread?


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

rconn14 said:


> Why is it that every page has at least one VAG fanboy that thinks their personal vanity plate is relevant to this thread?


  Having bad day?


----------



## JMillerUA6 (Sep 1, 2009)

geofftii2002 said:


> Haha! Amelia? I sure was there!


 So was Sherpa23F (the guy with the F40). Gotta start a meet up thread next year....lol


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

JMillerUA6 said:


> So was Sherpa23F (the guy with the F40). Gotta start a meet up thread next year....lol


 :thumbup::thumbup: Indeed!


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

getting wiggy with it


----------



## Laser04 (May 25, 2006)

:laugh:


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

CoolJetta3 said:


> getting wiggy with it


Making it even more comical, Nick, I had it on 98.5 in Boston at the time while Jermane Wiggins was sitting in on the show....


----------



## 1slowVW (Sep 28, 2005)

Frostybunny said:


> There is no Tapatalk, only Zuul


I've driven through Waasis, if I remember right it was a blink and miss it type of place.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)

Frostybunny said:


> There is no Tapatalk, only Zuul


If I lived in Waasis I don't think I would advertise that fact.


----------



## Subie J (Dec 17, 2009)

Took this a few months back.


----------



## jawnsense (Apr 4, 2010)

IMG_4847 by Jawnsense, on Flickr


----------



## 18thHole (Dec 7, 2008)

Nice 944 there.


----------



## gtommec (Feb 15, 2013)

Here is the Current License Plate on my Libercar:










Previous license plate on my KJ (because the Liberty isn't a 'real jeep':










Here are some other of my old license plates (i have lots more but I tried to pick the funniest:

I am an electrician and this was on my work van:










My old Geo tracker on 33s:










one on my old GMC Tracker on 35 inch super swampers with 8 inches of lift:










plate I put on the car I bought for my (Jewish) MIL:










My old Mustang:



















I had this plate on a couple of my 4x4's (Suzuki Sidekick, Isuzu Rodeo and on one of my Daihatsu Rockys that I used to offroad at Uwharrie National forest and the Outer banks so URE to outer banks:










And I actually just ordered an Antique plate for my Mk2 Jetta that says: VERDAMT


----------



## arric (May 22, 2001)

Saw it this evening lol.


----------



## z0d (Oct 13, 2009)

I got stuck behind a shiny new white Caravan with the license plate "4ROMNEY".

Now, regardless of political views, isn't is an objectively bad idea to get a license plate for a presidential election? Bumper stickers are bad enough, but seriously.

Also, I apologize profusely for not being able to get a picture. I tried, but the plate was just a shiny blob of white.


----------



## Nick. (Feb 12, 2009)

Subie J said:


> Took this a few months back.


Reminds me of a yellow Yugo I see around here with the plates "YUGOGAL" :laugh:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Nick. said:


> Reminds me of a yellow Yugo I see around here with the plates "YUGOGAL" :laugh:


:what:


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

A fan of The Sims?










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

Nick. said:


> Reminds me of a yellow Yugo I see around here with the plates "YUGOGAL" :laugh:


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

maybe i am reading this wrong but we both think its Herpes. funnily enough behind us was a lexus lx with the place LEXTSY


----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Only funny because the Buffalo Bills are anything but big time

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hot Wheels (Oct 31, 2006)




----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

Sump said:


> This thread does suck now. FUNNY LPs people. Not ones off your/ your bffs super sweet ride, yo.
> 
> "My Toy" on an RX330. 60+ Old Man driving it too.


Small world.... my brother in law's father's truck. Pretty cool guy. Still snow ski's and fly's Cessna's.


----------



## Hot Wheels (Oct 31, 2006)




----------



## SHIPARCH (Nov 27, 2011)

Don't know if this one's been posted before.










Yes, the Marlins are sh*t.


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

Code3VW said:


> Saw this the other day on the freeway:


Sorry, I know this was from a few months back...... but, I gotta ask. Male or Female driver?



izzo said:


>


shoulda got a plate "BadTste".

This one belongs in the "Doing It Wrong" thread.


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Sad car is Sad? or just Sao?


----------



## DrewSXR (Jul 26, 2000)

:thumbup:


----------



## FastGTi (Feb 16, 1999)




----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Today.


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

IMG_0859 by Dscot8r!2, on Flickr


----------



## PG 05 GLI (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## Phunkshon (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)




----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Genius.









Sad at what one?


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

VDub2625 said:


> Sad at what one?


Sadat is an Arabic surname:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anwar_Sadat


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

I am just guessing they were going for JUST FOR ME...
To me however, it reads JUST EFF ME:


----------



## C4 A6 (Mar 8, 2011)

SHIPARCH said:


> Don't know if this one's been posted before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one is great :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

Prophets drive Acuras:


----------



## Code3VW (May 5, 2004)

GTIanz said:


> Sorry, I know this was from a few months back...... but, I gotta ask. Male or Female driver?


Female!


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Saw one today with prosperous spelled "prosprs" on a newer accord.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

guy did not look middle eastern at all, either....


----------



## TheGreenspanator (Sep 21, 2005)

Sorry for bad quality, but it's a pearl white Escalade Avalanche thing with plate "ITALY2"

_*YOU DON'T SAY...*_


----------



## DubyaV (Apr 24, 2013)

I saw this Tesla S parked on my street the other day:









I'd be amped to drive that thing too :thumbup:


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)




----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

I bet this guy NEVER gets pulled over for suspicion of DUI


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

DC Comics fan I bet. 










Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

I can't find the picture right now, but I saw a Lincoln navigator with a U of Florida plate that said NAVIGTR.


----------



## arkokes (Mar 1, 2010)

plate said ELCTRFI


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

I went to Boston yesterday and today when we were driving down the freeway, say an older model SAAB with the license plate, SNAAB. I couldn't get my phone out fast enough and he got off the exit. Fail. :banghead:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

NmyGLi_06 said:


> I went to Boston yesterday and today when we were driving down the freeway, say an older model SAAB with the license plate, SNAAB. I couldn't get my phone out fast enough and he got off the exit. Fail. :banghead:


If it was from RI I've seen it (and I think posted it in this thread too), it's funny!


----------



## VWstung (Dec 19, 2010)

LOL strong black independent woman lol everbody should know


----------



## Thunder7 (May 17, 2004)

Older AZ plate "SOCK"...wtf? hah. then again people probably wonder the same thing about my plate


----------



## Stoked_On_Spool (Mar 19, 2009)

Here are a few I have saved from my phone...

This one taken in downtown El Cajon (VETTE LOL): 


2011-04-27_15-36-24_225 by stoked_on_spool, on Flickr


If you look closely, it also has a set of bull horns on the front (BUL SHPR):


2012-03-06_12-17-19_245 by stoked_on_spool, on Flickr

These two pics are of my friends 911 (X TA C1):


2012-12-22_20-29-19_1 by stoked_on_spool, on Flickr


2012-12-22_20-30-04_750 by stoked_on_spool, on Flickr


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

couple days ago saw a very clean w220 s430 with the plates "heap", too bad I didnt have my phone on me


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

Missed a pic today...California plate with the Hand Print and next to it SOLO....


----------



## dead (Jun 3, 2013)

did you guys heard about flipping number plate :wave:


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

VDub2625 said:


> If it was from RI I've seen it (and I think posted it in this thread too), it's funny!


Can you link me to the page its on if you remember? Im pretty sure is was a Mass plate, but not sure completely. It was a white SAAB with a black conv top


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Oh lawd I have no idea. Was a long time ago. It was white too IIRC.


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

All Q's:


----------



## dr.pepperuwm (Nov 14, 2007)

Here's my submission! It was a convertible Beetle too.


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

Tesla s

That said "oil vey" (oy vey)


----------



## Jesse (Jun 11, 1999)

absoluteczech said:


> Tesla s
> 
> That said "oil vey" (oy vey)


One around me with plate ""ELKTRK"


----------



## greatfox (Mar 5, 2005)

Got my plate in


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Is that a syncro L? WHat's it say below "VANAGON"?


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

greatfox said:


> Got my plate in


awesome:thumbup:


----------



## JJS119 (Aug 26, 2008)

VDub2625 said:


> Is that a syncro L? WHat's it say below "VANAGON"?


I think diesel.


----------



## jetta9103 (Sep 21, 2003)

Diesel? Looks like it, plus...48 hp lol.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

bah! You're right! Now the "48hp" makes even more sense!


----------



## Buran (Apr 21, 2000)

CoolJetta3 said:


> DC Comics fan I bet.


Or a World of Warcraft player. There's a mount you can get called an Obsidian Nightwing:

http://www.wowhead.com/spell=121820

It would be funnier on a dark grey or black car, though, if that's the case.


----------



## jetta9103 (Sep 21, 2003)

VDub2625 said:


> bah! You're right! Now the "48hp" makes even more sense!


i like the license plate frame too.


----------



## greatfox (Mar 5, 2005)

vdub2625 said:


> is that a syncro l? What's it say below "vanagon"?


Diesel L


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

summersa123 said:


> /// absolute spammer crap ...


... and reported.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

I am going to guess this is a New England transplant...


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

caught 2 today


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

greatfox said:


>


almost missed Pedo Bear


----------



## F Student (Oct 11, 2002)

cramerica said:


> almost missed Pedo Bear


.....and license plate surround. :laugh:


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

not a plate per se...


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)




----------



## damion16v (May 9, 2002)

Found in my neighborhood: 










Yes, SHARTY.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

damion16v said:


> Found in my neighborhood:


Like a melody in my head...


----------



## PG 05 GLI (Apr 7, 2008)

Parking ramp at work


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

too good not to post here....


----------



## Haring (May 23, 2000)




----------



## PG 05 GLI (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

^ what does the Mazda say?


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

Haring said:


>


This one took me a while.


----------



## PG 05 GLI (Apr 7, 2008)

cramerica said:


> ^ what does the mazda say?


dr mayo and they did not look like a doctor.


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

*FV-QR*

It's hard to see in the picture, but it's a Maryland Agricultural plate that says *5HITBOX*. I'm not sure how it got passed the censors


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

I tried to take a picture, but the sun was in front, so it would have made for a bad picture.

The plate was "IG GLUE"

on this:


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)

Saw this at Mosport ALMS race over the weekend...










Its parked next to a race transporter..


----------



## Armed Escort (Jul 30, 2003)

I couldn't figure this one out: slave black???


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

Silver with black interior?


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

Armed Escort said:


> I couldn't figure this one out: slave black???


Raiders fan :facepalm:


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)




----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Got the browning and calvin pee sticker on there too. Classy slut.


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Got the browning and calvin pee sticker on there too. Classy slut.


lol


----------



## sideways89 (Oct 23, 2007)

odd ball? I don't get it?


----------



## Henni (May 14, 2003)

Smigelski said:


> It's hard to see in the picture, but it's a Maryland Agricultural plate that says *5HITBOX*. I'm not sure how it got passed the censors



I had no trouble w/ my old plates...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

Is this anyone on here?


----------



## Oval Baja (Feb 21, 2007)

http://spokane.craigslist.org/ctd/3932777463.html


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

My newest contribution to the custom plate world.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

In the parking lot at work 










Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

Just picked these up:









for this:


----------



## Reallyslowrio (Oct 1, 2012)

I didn't get it at first...but then I put on the Boston accent...

khakis
Car keys


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

Reallyslowrio said:


> I didn't get it at first...but then I put on the Boston accent...
> 
> khakis
> Car keys


BINGO!  :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## jakellama123 (Oct 11, 2009)

EdRacer71 said:


> too good not to post here....


hhahaha


----------



## FastGTi (Feb 16, 1999)




----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

Oval Baja said:


> http://spokane.craigslist.org/ctd/3932777463.html












hilarious. someone please put this on a photo upload site so we don't lose it.


----------



## iheartphaetons (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## Zstampe (Apr 25, 2011)

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

My plate and new frame


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)




----------



## DubyaV (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## Pretarion (Jun 13, 2003)

Ironically, saw this outside of a Palm Beach Tan.
She was pretty hot too!


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)




----------



## GI-JOE (Nov 3, 2006)

Bumped into this one yesterday.


----------



## seadoo2006 (Feb 4, 2008)

I still have no idea how she got this past the plate commission ... must've tried really hard with the "firehawk" story ... hahaha ... meanwhile, that's pretty much the same expression I was making trying to run them in the 1/4 mile ... FFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUHHHHHHHKKKKKKKK!


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

GI-JOE said:


> Bumped into this one yesterday.


 Baconators are delicious. I can only eat about one every 6 months though. 



izzo said:


> BMW 750


 Pretty clever, actually


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Dscot8r!2 said:


> Pretty clever, actually


 Had to google. 

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=ten till eight 


> *ten till eight *
> 
> Term in the rap wolrd refering to a BMW 750.
> 
> You raise up on some cash and roll ten till eight on a *****.


 Clever is 1st one to ever do that... probably just a me2 tho.


----------



## Greenspanator (Jun 14, 2013)

Can't make this **** up

Sent from my shoe phone


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

Greenspanator said:


> Sent from my shoe phone


 Haha I love it.


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

Saw this at an autocross yesterday:


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

Greenspanator said:


> Can't make this **** up
> 
> Sent from my shoe phone


 Was L-CHAIM not available? Or am I missing something??


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

robr2 said:


> Was L-CHAIM not available? Or am I missing something??


 the word is transliterated from Hebrew and there is a 'y' sound before the 'im'. L'chai-yim


----------



## capthowdy_1968 (Jan 9, 2001)

firstorbit84 said:


> Saw this at an autocross yesterday:


 That belongs to Buddy B.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Just took this: 









And two more from imgur:


----------



## TwoLitreVW (Mar 16, 2000)

Just snapped this winner:


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

Taken from another thread....


----------



## Greenspanator (Jun 14, 2013)

More secksy than funny? BIANCO










Sent from my shoe phone


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

how it looks normally...


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

^^ saw this the other day on ig. i lol'd!


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

*HUAH!!!*


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

Not "funny".... just Baller..... 

If you know about DE plates you'll know.











Plate is easily worth double what the car is. See the car every so often down here in Palm Beach. I think the owner leaves it down for when he/she is here in the winter.


----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

I have to dig up a pic I took last year here in CT. It was a Jersey plate that said "fourskinz"

So, I'm guessing he was a rabbi....


----------



## GI-JOE (Nov 3, 2006)

Bsaint said:


> Not "funny".... just Baller.....
> 
> If you know about DE plates you'll know.
> 
> ...


So whats the deal with the black plates? I always thought they were cool but only certain cars have them and the rest have the navy blue plates.


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

GI-JOE said:


> So whats the deal with the black plates? I always thought they were cool but only certain cars have them and the rest have the navy blue plates.


Delaware has black plates for 5 digits and less. The lower the number the more expensive the plate. Numbers 1-3 are all government officials and all the rest are usually passed down through families (mostly duponts) You can request a 5 digit plate through the DMV and doesn't cost much extra. But obviously lower... $$$ 2 digit plates are very rare I've seen 2 and speculate to be well over $100k

Here is the most expensive one sold Number 6 for $675,000k

http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-18563_162-3994634.html



> Delaware, it seems, has a cult fascination with low-digit license plates - a fascination that translates into lots of dollars… but very little sense.
> 
> "There is no better investment in the United States today," Emmert says. When asked he says, "I know it'll outperform the stock market."
> 
> ...


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

Bsaint said:


> Delaware has black plates for 5 digits and less. The lower the number the more expensive the plate. Numbers 1-3 are all government officials and all the rest are usually passed down through families (mostly duponts) You can request a 5 digit plate through the DMV and doesn't cost much extra. But obviously lower... $$$ 2 digit plates are very rare I've seen 2 and speculate to be well over $100k
> 
> Here is the most expensive one sold Number 6 for $675,000k
> 
> http://www.cbsnews.com/8301-18563_162-3994634.html


Here in MA, the RMV has an annual lottery for low number plates. There was a time that plates could be passed on but no longer.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

robr2 said:


> Here in MA, the RMV has an annual lottery for low number plates. There was a time that plates could be passed on but no longer.


You can't transfer registration to another person anymore? That's how I got my green plate on my first car... my mom registered it for herself after her car broke, and then transferred it directly to me when she got a new car. Seemed easier.


----------



## Bsaint (Mar 26, 2008)

robr2 said:


> Here in MA, the RMV has an annual lottery for low number plates. There was a time that plates could be passed on but no longer.


Thats stupid lol.


----------



## Hot Wheels (Oct 31, 2006)




----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

VDub2625 said:


> You can't transfer registration to another person anymore? That's how I got my green plate on my first car... my mom registered it for herself after her car broke, and then transferred it directly to me when she got a new car. Seemed easier.


I was wrong. You can transfer plates, even low number lottery plates. The low number plates can only be transferred to close family members or certain other people. They can't be sold like the Delaware plates.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Foux-Dozer


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

Would be better if it were a Rhode Island plate...but...


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

I already posted it but.


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

BRealistic said:


> Clever is 1st one to ever do that... probably just a me2 tho.


The euro BMW guys call the turbo 745i a "quarter till eight" and have likely been doing that a while.

But there's only about four of them so nobody knew that.

If I owned a 530i I'd probably call it "half past quitting time" or something like that.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

I didnt cap this obviously, but here it is. 



From the Beenie Man song "Who Am I" The line is actually "Sim simma, who got the keys to my Bimmer"


----------



## AudiVwMeister (Oct 22, 2002)

dcomiskey said:


> I have to dig up a pic I took last year here in CT. It was a Jersey plate that said "fourskinz"
> 
> So, I'm guessing he was a rabbi....


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)




----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Sent from my iDevice


----------



## SB82 (Sep 17, 2008)




----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Has this one been posted yet?


----------



## ThatGTI (Oct 1, 2012)

Drug dealer couldn't afford a 7 series. Nice Jetta though...


----------



## phill0046 (Oct 14, 2005)

Lol I hope he's a pharmaceutical rep!


----------



## FastGTi (Feb 16, 1999)

I already posted a picture of my car (on the right), but I saw this guy the other day and parked next to him and grabbed a pic. Cheeky bastard stealing my idea


----------



## bigteal (Sep 11, 2002)

Saw this today:laugh:


----------



## Lifelong Obsession (Jul 24, 2011)

It drove by very quickly, but yesterday I saw a G35 coupe with a NY plate, "XANAX 3". :laugh:


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

FastGTi said:


> I already posted a picture of my car (on the right), but I saw this guy the other day and parked next to him and grabbed a pic. Cheeky bastard stealing my idea


You better hope your counterpart doesn't involve himself in any shady business, same plate, same car, same 'gray' color :laugh:


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)




----------



## FastGTi (Feb 16, 1999)




----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## bherman13 (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## iheartphaetons (Dec 5, 2008)

I was in Canada this weekend.


----------



## sirswank! (Oct 3, 2013)

sounds about right!


----------



## IDdubber (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

Ok, no personal plates, but a nice coincidence.


----------



## Alexhoch (Dec 16, 2007)

I have a picture somewhere of one that says NICKLBACK on a Hyundai Genesis lmao


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

With the amount of holy rollers in this state, this plate must be harder and harder to make. Here's another version


----------



## bherman13 (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## intonation (Oct 23, 2001)

bherman13 said:


>


Wow, can it get more douchey?


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

bherman13 said:


>


Hawc?


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Here's another Cayman.










I'm guessing this is tex to html

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## jsimp12 (Jul 11, 2004)

Pardon me if Rozap.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

intonation said:


> Wow, can it get more douchey?


How is that douchey?


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Claff said:


>


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

All it takes to get a Boxster










Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Slowrider7577 (Apr 7, 2006)

I know it is a pic thread, but I couldn't get it in time. I saw a Michigan plate today that said "USTUPID"

How the hell does that get approved?


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Just now on instagram.










Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------



## iheartphaetons (Dec 5, 2008)

http://bozeman.craigslist.org/cto/4143614429.html


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)




----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

Here's a dump of photos I've taken:


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

Last night I was behind a car with PA tags that read:

PENS GIRL

I bet she was.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

VDub2625 said:


>


:laugh: nice!


----------



## Seki (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Sledge (May 15, 2005)

iheartphaetons said:


> http://bozeman.craigslist.org/cto/4143614429.html


That plate should be on a Porsche for a double meaning


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

Sledge said:


> That plate should be on a Porsche for a double meaning


Yes. 

I saw this Vanquish yesterday with the plate "MNYTREE" :laugh:.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)




----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)




----------



## bherman13 (Sep 10, 2010)

^^^^^^
:laugh:


----------



## audibing (Dec 1, 2008)

]


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

Audi with a Mercedes identity crisis.


----------



## Ramath0rn (Sep 7, 2004)

saw this out in San Diego when I was there last week


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

I didn't get a picture but I saw a clownshoe that had the plate "BUT UGLY"


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

Are these consecutive number plates? Or are they completely random?


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

They are consecutive. Must be rentals.


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

I've seen family members go into a dealer and buy 2 cars at once. In NY the dealer has a stash of plates and could give out consecutive numbers. Or they are 2 random people who were buying Toyotas at the same time/dealership.


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Three cheers for a complete lack of imagination:


----------



## are you listening (Jun 30, 2008)

Spotted in my work parking lot (Chapel Hill, NC). Plate says UNCMJ and has UNC logo. Does Michael Jordan drive a Tesla?


----------



## DieselME (Aug 31, 2004)

A few of my old ones


----------



## ThatGTI (Oct 1, 2012)

One of my parent's friend's cars.










My parent's old GTI.










Mine.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Plate ain't funny, but still...


----------



## yellowbird (Feb 4, 2001)

on the ride home from work tonite saw "WFC2008" on a newer Z4 coupe.

phils fans will understand


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

yellowbird said:


> on the ride home from work tonite saw "WFC2008" on a newer Z4 coupe.
> 
> phils fans will understand


I thought I posted here, in Virginia I just saw a WFC 08 tag as well. The best part is that it was on an 'Animal Friendly' plate. That's a little deeper, but a self-respecting Utley fan should get that as well :laugh:


----------



## QWKDTSN (Oct 24, 2006)

Not my pic.


----------



## Sledge (May 15, 2005)

Saw a BMW 3-series the other day.

"HPFP LOL"


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

VH1's evil twin brother


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

My two cars - because I am an adult


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

What's wrong with this picture?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Found in south providence, a neighborhood heavily populated by Johnson& Wales college students.










Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

I guess its working alright.


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

saw this one this morning.


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

Spotted this one over the weekend


----------



## PG 05 GLI (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## Vicelord (Oct 28, 2009)

Wimbledon said:


> Yes.
> 
> I saw this Vanquish yesterday with the plate "MNYTREE" :laugh:.


Thompson Peak Parkway? Yeah, you see lots of nice rides around there.

Nothing like a neighborhood full of residents with maxed out credit cards, jumbo home loans, and car payments up the wazoo. Of course there are legitimately wealthy people up there, but for the most part it's debt city.


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## JJS119 (Aug 26, 2008)

Cocky guy this one. I can't say I wouldn't have a similar plate if I drove something like that. :laugh:


----------



## bherman13 (Sep 10, 2010)




----------



## ThatGTI (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Found this.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Son said:


> Found this.


?? No veo nada!


----------



## HelenKellener (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10430646056/" title="h2oi part 2 026 by freedo70, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5537/10430646056_bd463f9b5d_z.jpg" width="640" height="425" alt="h2oi part 2 026"></a>


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

VILESTENCH said:


>


I can assume that driver is either Hispanic or Puerto Rican....:laugh:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Vicelord (Oct 28, 2009)

I don't remember if I posted this before...


----------



## Reallyslowrio (Oct 1, 2012)

caught this the other day


----------



## audibing (Dec 1, 2008)




----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## jrmcm (Jul 27, 2001)




----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

xZANEx said:


>


I guess it slipped through? Nice!


----------



## jaysvw (Oct 15, 2001)

Saw this today. LOL










Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

*FV-QR*

^ That's awesome.


----------



## Vicelord (Oct 28, 2009)

haha


----------



## jmcveyster (Dec 7, 2007)




----------



## Panzr (Jan 2, 2014)

And with a sewing convention nearby.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/12569275264/" title="Untitled by freedo70, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7383/12569275264_aab0f7b274_z.jpg" width="480" height="640" alt="Untitled"></a>


----------



## Panzr (Jan 2, 2014)




----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)




----------



## nightflyer (Feb 13, 2006)

Little hard to make out on the brodozer that passed me this morning. I :heart: VAG


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

Hard times for the Jedi.


----------



## Bustov (Mar 24, 1999)

*Here is my personal plate*

Those of you with prior military experience should recognize this acronym.


----------



## PG 05 GLI (Apr 7, 2008)

What is this one?


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

PG 05 GLI said:


> What is this one?


Hate to be waitin


----------



## klaxed (Oct 16, 2006)

Wut?


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

^


----------



## klaxed (Oct 16, 2006)

^^ Maybe. But I think there are better ways to communicate that if that's what the owner was going for.


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

klaxed said:


> ^^ Maybe. But I think there are better ways to communicate that if that's what the owner was going for.


Oh, I'm fairly sure that's not at all what they were going for, but I like it better. :laugh:


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

Sent From The Right Lane


----------



## klaxed (Oct 16, 2006)

redshift said:


> Oh, I'm fairly sure that's not at all what they were going for, but I like it better. :laugh:


Let's go with that then. :laugh:


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

bherman13 said:


>


This wins.


----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

subbed


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

Swing and a miss.


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

359Bailey1320 said:


> Swing and a miss.


First hit for Google Images of "Life's Gate":


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

TaaT said:


>


This took me way too long to get


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

JIMP in Arizona?


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

DOGPOO


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

Apparently, NSA employees also take family vacations: A friend took this at White Sands Monument, NM, a day or two ago...










:laugh:


----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)




----------



## silentsee4 (Sep 4, 2008)

"rear end my girl"?


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

"Round mongrel"


----------



## OEM+Mark4 (Feb 11, 2013)

Random girl? That's the first thing I thought of.


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)




----------



## 8GTI9 (Apr 19, 2003)

This was actually my own car, plates came with car when I bought it.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

8GTI9 said:


> This was actually my own car, plates came with car when I bought it.


Besides that I'm missing what's funny about the plate, I HAVE to ask - what is that rear spoiler??
I've never seen such one on a B3 wagon, it looks kinda BME-ish....?


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

Well this didn't turn out at all. But said ZOMIBES and had a cool Dawn of the dead sticker on the back.


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

That's a solid picture you have there, Sump. :laugh:


----------



## JJS119 (Aug 26, 2008)

359Bailey1320 said:


> Swing and a miss.


Did you take a picture of half your dash on purpose so everyone can see that you have a woodgrain or do you just have an abnormally short right arm?


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

Reallyslowrio said:


> caught this the other day


The guy with the business next to us has "2TH MKR".


----------



## Lifelong Obsession (Jul 24, 2011)

Lucky sevens. eace: (Hard to see, but the Oldsmobile's license plate ends in 777 as well.)


----------



## 8GTI9 (Apr 19, 2003)

izzo said:


> Besides that I'm missing what's funny about the plate, I HAVE to ask - what is that rear spoiler??
> I've never seen such one on a B3 wagon, it looks kinda BME-ish....?


If you try to read it slower you might get it but if not 69 4 tits n a**
A friend actually pointed it out to me, had the car for a few years but never noticed it.

As for spoiler, there isn't one. I think you are seeing a shadow, it was cloudy when the pic was taken


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Ah... That clears it. To me it definitely looks like it has a spoiler on the passenger side. I need more coffee I guess


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## tg442 (Jul 13, 2010)

I saw a white g37 coupe with "THX MAMA" two days ago.

Im too embarrassed to take pictures while im walking through a parking lot. Other people just wouldn't understand why I NEED to get a picture.


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)




----------



## zeonic (Aug 23, 2008)

8GTI9 said:


> This was actually my own car, plates came with car when I bought it.


Could also be 69 4 Tina. Tina being one of the street names for Crystal Meth


----------



## timetravel (Dec 14, 2002)

Sump said:


> Well this didn't turn out at all. But said ZOMIBES and had a cool Dawn of the dead sticker on the back.


Ahh, that 4 door JK. I havent seen that Jeep around in a while, but I think I have a photo of it somewhere


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## DucSam (Aug 6, 2013)

The only personalized plate I've gotten.


----------



## 2006sline (Jan 26, 2008)

Spotted this morning - 

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13559590785" title="Untitled by 2006sline, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3703/13559590785_1e05928863.jpg" width="500" height="281" alt="Untitled"></a>


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

Spotted in Bethel Maine (near Sunday River) last week


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## 9seven6 (Jun 8, 2004)




----------



## Bocesco (Jul 11, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEM+Mark4 (Feb 11, 2013)

One I saw the other day. I thought it was fitting.


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

More white


----------



## Lifelong Obsession (Jul 24, 2011)

This plate would be especially fitting on a Plymouth *Satellite*.



Thankfully, this isn't Kesha.


----------



## 9seven6 (Jun 8, 2004)

Here's a great one spotted in Santa Barbara..


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

From Sweden, this is not a vanity plate, but a regular state issued plate. (I didn't put the caption there)


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## Remedy (Jan 31, 2004)




----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)




----------



## 10VWJETTA2.5 (Mar 21, 2013)

do I get more head for buying a car there? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

Remedy said:


>


It would be better if it were a Jackelope reference.


----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

spotted this a few days ago.


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

nothing like drifting in a FWD A3:


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## YellowDieselGolf (Jan 4, 2003)

UNT 699. Someone had drawn a C onto the panel.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

I am guessing this guy got tired of people asking "What kind of car is that"










crappy picture, plate reads "A VOLVO"


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

Hybrid_Hatch said:


> nothing like drifting in a FWD A3:


Probably was referring to the Gypsy-like traveler definition.


----------



## nightflyer (Feb 13, 2006)

She got the palace, he got the viper... that'll show her?


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## Slowrider7577 (Apr 7, 2006)

CLOCKWORK ORANGE??? GET IT????? CLOCKWORK ORANGE????


----------



## kwik!gti (Apr 22, 2006)




----------



## Coddingtown (Sep 2, 2001)

A friend spotted this yesterday.


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

9seven6 said:


> Here's a great one spotted in Santa Barbara..


I don't get it


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

firstorbit84 said:


> I don't get it


Into whippets?


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

dcmix5 said:


> CLOCKWORK ORANGE??? GET IT????? CLOCKWORK ORANGE????


I just thought the guy was a poor speller.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

PerL said:


> Into whippets?


I didn't get it at first either, but I hate that I understand this.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowrider7577 (Apr 7, 2006)

PerL said:


> Into whippets?


uh huh


----------



## Slowrider7577 (Apr 7, 2006)

dcmix5 said:


> I know it is a pic thread, but I couldn't get it in time. I saw a Michigan plate today that said "USTUPID"
> 
> How the hell does that get approved?


Gotcha!


----------



## nightflyer (Feb 13, 2006)

firstorbit84 said:


> I don't get it


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

dcmix5 said:


> uh huh


LOL... That's what i thought at first too.... but it doesn't appear to be a Cavalier or a Pontiac of anykind, and I don't see any hatchet men stickers.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

BEC Vanity Plate by FordTorino73, on Flickr


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

maybe it's her nickname?


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

I saw this today, with license plate frame "not all blondes are dumb", with the plate frame writing intentionally printed upside down:










"I'm the one blonde for you"


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

Wimbledon said:


> I saw this today, with license plate frame "not all blondes are dumb", with the plate frame writing intentionally printed upside down:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read that as "I'm The One Before You"


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

My stupid camera took too long to start, so he was in the sun before it grabbed it.

"CAR19"

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Slowrider7577 (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)




----------



## DubNMiatafan (Feb 13, 2009)

No pics, but I saw *JZZLVR 2* on a Cayenne earlier tonight...

:laugh:


----------



## Richardsa4 (May 19, 2009)

9seven6 said:


> Here's a great one spotted in Santa Barbara..


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

"Common" name plate
"GIANNI" Vanity Plate by FordTorino73, on Flickr


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

robr2 said:


> I read that as "I'm The One Before You"


That's how I read it as well.


----------



## Khyron (Dec 5, 2001)

Richardsa4 said:


>


Now I'm even more confused. N2Wipts


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

Richardsa4 said:


>


Or it could be this kind of whippet:


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

Solstice Coupe GXP with "FEWMADE"

Not funny, but nicely fitting. :thumbup:










E-Class Coupe with "EWWWWWW"


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

MK2*GTI*GUY said:


> A friend spotted this yesterday.


I tried to order the same plate in 2006 and NY turned it down.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

BoosTTd said:


> I tried to order the same plate in 2006 and NY turned it down.


That's a NY plate, maybe it was already taken by that guy


----------



## above8k (Aug 15, 2012)

ThreadBomber said:


> That's a NY plate, maybe it was already taken by that guy


Not sure but those yellow plates didnt came out until 2010 or 2011.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

above8k said:


> Not sure but those yellow plates didnt came out until 2010 or 2011.


Doesn't mean the person didn't have it prior on the old style tags as well.


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

above8k said:


> Not sure but those yellow plates didnt came out until 2010 or 2011.


Yeah meant the Nice TTs I'm still rolling with the white and blue plate yellow one is ugly


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)




----------



## nightflyer (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## nightflyer (Feb 13, 2006)

regretting his purchase?


----------



## JJS119 (Aug 26, 2008)

above8k said:


> Not sure but those yellow plates didnt came out until 2010 or 2011.


The yellow plates are horrible. I still have the old white plates on my Passat. I'm not giving them up until the DMV makes me.


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

These two here yet?


----------



## Sledge (May 15, 2005)

^^ Damn Canadians apologizing even before they don't do anything wrong.


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

Khyron said:


> Now I'm even more confused. N2Wipts


N2 = Nitrogen, which is the gas in whip-its.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Everyone in CT thinks they are special.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

MOD SQD..







\


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

Surprised the text filter didn't catch this one. Thing I'm to get IMASHAT.


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

Sump said:


> Surprised the text filter didn't catch this one. Thing I'm to get IMASHAT.


My understanding is that Akshat is a common Hindi name.


----------



## zeonic (Aug 23, 2008)

Pimped out hearse, plate read "DEADEND" couldnt get a better pic. 



Sweet side exhaust included.


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

IM GABBY










DRKKN1TE Awesome plate.


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

Apparently I'm not the only one. 

SHIBBY!!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Met LIZ-RD in the bar. Lady is a Registered Dietician and also a fan of reptiles. Whoda thunk?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I wonder if the powered ones are any better?


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

spotted this one on the way to work this morning:


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

^

Must be a frequent visitor to Thailand.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## koza (Feb 27, 2004)

spotted by buddy of mine


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Did the Gallaghers come into some money?


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

spockcat said:


>


Joe Walsh for President!


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

saron81 said:


> Joe Walsh for President!


Hey, he got his license back.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Scottsdale PD undercover car.


----------



## Hofmeister Kink (Oct 14, 2011)

Been meaning to post this for a while. Saw it locally and immediately thought of this thread.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)




----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## Sledge (May 15, 2005)

No pic, but yesterday I came across a black Boxster with black wheels being driven by a lovely brunette with an equally lovely blonde in the passenger seat. The plate was...

BOXSTER

Well no s***! :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Now they are taking this sex offender registry thing too far!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## dcomiskey (Mar 13, 2002)

I'm sorry this isn't more clear. I'm sure most of you will get it.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

3........2..........1...........


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

New band: Gray Saabath


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

They found ****** Bulger's car.


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

spockcat said:


> 3........2..........1...........


Ahahaha that's awesome


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

spockcat said:


> now they are taking this sex offender registry thing too far!


anustart ?


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

there are a couple variations of this plate in town:










also, someone in town with an Audi A7, has the license plate "AUDI A7" just to make sure we know.


----------



## renegadeofpunk03 (Oct 16, 2003)

Thought it was kind of funny on a German car, lol

sent from the john thanks to my smartphone


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

800200_31_7 / HOT BEAR. Vanity plates, LA 1980 by Larry Gassan, on Flickr


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Click any link on a photo for the entire set, just randomly came across these.
800100_26_13 / Mokush. Vanity plates, LA 1980 by Larry Gassan, on Flickr
800100_26_18 / TYN MAN. Vanity plates, LA 1980 by Larry Gassan, on Flickr
800100_26_20 / ARRIFLX. Vanity plates, LA 1980 by Larry Gassan, on Flickr
800100_26_21 / 4SHILS. Vanity plates, LA 1980 by Larry Gassan, on Flickr
800100_26_23 / THETAN. Vanity plates, LA 1980 by Larry Gassan, on Flickr
800100_26_22 / GAIZER. Vanity plates, LA 1980 by Larry Gassan, on Flickr
800100_26_24 / SPRMOM 1. Vanity plates, LA 1980 by Larry Gassan, on Flickr


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)




----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

renegadeofpunk03 said:


> Thought it was kind of funny on a German car, lol
> 
> sent from the john thanks to my smartphone


Maybe he just likes his women on the _hirsute_ side.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## intonation (Oct 23, 2001)

Saw this plate today but in KS and on an e30 325is, brown metallic and slammed. I Lol'd :laugh:


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

spockcat said:


>


You are to this thread what TaaT is to the DIW thread 



intonation said:


> Saw this plate today but in KS and on an e30 325is, brown metallic and slammed. I Lol'd :laugh:


I like


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

spockcat said:


>


That's me!


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)




----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

If I see this car again, I'll get a picture...on a corolla JAPSGRL, I don't know how they allowed that tag


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Ya right.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Someone here?


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

spockcat said:


>


It would be funnier if it was on a Saturn Outlook.


----------



## S0RRY (Aug 12, 2011)

kwik!gti said:


>


I've seen this guy before. Comm ave?


----------



## elmaspingon (Jul 10, 2005)

In Chicago




Sorry if it's been seen already


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Very appropriate


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

LABLIMO Vanity Plate by FordTorino73, on Flickr
DM4&JEA Vanity Plate by FordTorino73, on Flickr
EZRIDIN Vanity Plate by FordTorino73, on Flickr


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

LGR


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

BoosTTd said:


> LGR


Captian Mark Messier, perhaps....

Found another hockey fan, either that or a former goalie....


----------



## the_master (Jan 15, 2013)

intonation said:


> Saw this plate today but in KS and on an e30 325is, brown metallic and slammed. I Lol'd :laugh:


what a piece of crap being disrespectful to cars vastly superior than his


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

boston accent much?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

No denial here


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

I guess "SNGLADY" was taken


----------



## NathanTDI (Jan 17, 2007)

A local Tacomaworld member posted a picture of his new off road trailer license plate. You tell me what you think it supposed to say.


----------



## calituner (Aug 11, 2005)

NathanTDI said:


> A local Tacomaworld member posted a picture of his new off road trailer license plate. You tell me what you think it supposed to say.


In to the woods :thumbup:


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

calituner said:


> In to the woods :thumbup:


It'd be funnier on this car:









Credit to [email protected] for the pic


Into the weeds. :laugh:


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

NathanTDI said:


> A local Tacomaworld member posted a picture of his new off road trailer license plate. You tell me what you think it supposed to say.


Into dudes. :laugh:


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

saron81 said:


> Into dudes. :laugh:


My first thought was "in 2 dudes"... :sly:


----------



## Multipass (Jun 30, 2004)

NathanTDI said:


> A local Tacomaworld member posted a picture of his new off road trailer license plate. You tell me what you think it supposed to say.


I'm not crazy when I say I see "Into Dudes"......right?

I heard of a phenomenon in the gay culture on Cape Cod that guys would drive their cars on a particular road/parking lot and give each other a signal (perhaps a head nod) and then they can stop and commence further head nodding with each other. This is just a further step in that direction eh?


----------



## NathanTDI (Jan 17, 2007)

Yup, supposed to be "Into the woods", but everyone else think it's "Into Dudes" :laugh:


----------



## calituner (Aug 11, 2005)

My mind doesn't gravitate twords dudes when I see dwds. :what:

Guess it's just me.


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

I could have sworn that was mine lol.


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)

Kinda crazy, that's here, I saw the rival last year here on the 101 with a modified AMG Kompressor:

M5 LOL

Wounder if they know each other. 




intonation said:


> Saw this plate today but in KS and on an e30 325is, brown metallic and slammed. I Lol'd :laugh:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Blackwing and Flash! (Ignore that they're different franchises, Lol)









Side note, I don't understand why 95% of my phone is gorilla glass (front and back), but the camera lens is plastic.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

I'm surprised no one else had that lol.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

Wesley Snipes, is that you?


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

spockcat said:


>


This one is Into Dudes for sure... :laugh:


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

Up here on business and spotted this today at the Reston Town Center.







:screwy:


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Well, there are people who still remember him, believe it or not 

P.S. What does it say on the plate frame in red/white below the plate itself?


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

izzo said:


> Well, there are people who still remember him, believe it or not
> 
> P.S. What does it say on the plate frame in red/white below the plate itself?


First word looks like tire on the pic on my phone.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Tire Slayer maybe... Not sure, but w/e, I was just curious.


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

izzo said:


> Tire Slayer maybe... Not sure, but w/e, I was just curious.


Yeah, Tire Slayer. It's one of the Ken Block/Hoonigan things.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Ah...!!! Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Ramath0rn (Sep 7, 2004)

Sorry about the massive bug splatter


----------



## HoyaZot (Dec 30, 2010)

Discuss. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I guess you can get the C word on your license plate.


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

spockcat said:


> I guess you can get the C word on your license plate.


LOL.



HoyaZot said:


> Discuss.


Un implied? as in not implied.


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

corrado-correr said:


> Un implied? as in not implied.


I think it's "unemployed"


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

NathanTDI said:


> A local Tacomaworld member posted a picture of his new off road trailer license plate. You tell me what you think it supposed to say.


:laugh: you can't make this stuff up :laugh:


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

NightTrain EX said:


> Up here on business and spotted this today at the Reston Town Center.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL, is that the roof of the Fountain Garage? There is always a BRZ on the roof of Freedom too.

Wanna say meet up and say hi?


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

I don't think they mean the band Dillinger Escape Plan...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I wonder what her occupation is?


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

spockcat said:


> I wonder what her occupation is?


Kandi white Escahlade, with plate kleerly stating it - do you u rly?

On a serious note though. I LOVE the pearl white paint that Cadillac and Audi have.
Not exactly sure what the paint code is exactly, and I haven't seen and new(er) Audis with it,
but I'd love a C5 A6 in said paint someday!


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

spockcat said:


> I wonder what her occupation is?




I read that as "Striper." It could be an avid fisherman considering that the Atlantic Striped Bass is the state fish of Rhode Island.

Besides I've never met a girl that could make a living as a 'strippah."


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

robr2 said:


> I read that as "Striper." It could be an avid fisherman considering that the Atlantic Striped Bass is the state fish of Rhode Island.


STFU and don't ruin it for the rest of us, will ya. 






robr2 said:


> IBesides I've never met a girl that could make a living as a 'strippah."


Yeah? And how many such.... "girls" have you met?


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

Hostile said:


> LOL, is that the roof of the Fountain Garage? There is always a BRZ on the roof of Freedom too.
> 
> Wanna say meet up and say hi?


I believe it was Freedom drive. It was the one where you come out on street level on the 3rd floor and face Potbelly Deli.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

Yea, that's Fountain Garage, behind the "Fountain Square" buildings. One of them has the Potbelly in it.

Freedom Garage is the next one down behind the "Freedom Square" buildings. I work in the one with Crunch and Starbucks.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Boogety Boogety said:


> This one is Into Dudes for sure... :laugh:


Or, you just don't get the joke.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

izzo said:


> Kandi white Escahlade, with plate kleerly stating it - do you u rly?
> 
> On a serious note though. I LOVE the pearl white paint that Cadillac and Audi have.
> Not exactly sure what the paint code is exactly, and I haven't seen and new(er) Audis with it,
> but I'd love a C5 A6 in said paint someday!


I want that pearl white on a bike, preferably a Kawi Concours 14.




robr2 said:


> Besides I've never met a girl that could make a living as a 'strippah."


It's not so much making a living that's the problem, it's supporting the coke habit that comes along with the job....


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

EdRacer71 said:


> I want that pearl white on a bike, preferably a Kawi Concours 14.D


Once the paint code is discovered 




EdRacer71 said:


> It's not so much making a living that's the problem, it's supporting the coke habit that comes along with the job....


Noo, no, you got it all wrong... It's actually a requirement for the job!!


----------



## Wren20v (Dec 11, 2005)

Rooby-Roo!


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

izzo said:


> Yeah? And how many such.... "girls" have you met?


Sorry that should have read RI girls.


----------



## nolamike (Apr 10, 2014)

:laugh:


----------



## calituner (Aug 11, 2005)




----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

nolamike said:


> :laugh:
> 
> G FY G



Go F*** Your Gas?


----------



## theAntiRiced (May 7, 2005)

PhillyGTIs said:


> Go F*** Your Gas?


G FY G = Glorify God

Like, I get it, but I don't get it.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Multipass said:


> I'm not crazy when I say I see "Into Dudes"......right?
> 
> I heard of a phenomenon in the gay culture on Cape Cod that guys would drive their cars on a particular road/parking lot and give each other a signal (perhaps a head nod) and then they can stop and commence further head nodding with each other. This is just a further step in that direction eh?


Or just this plate:


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

spockcat said:


>


CODZILLA?










That is codzilla.


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

spockcat said:


>


It's not a Mass plate so not the guy that owns this Codzilla:


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

A4 wannabe?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Famous TCL poster?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Drag Race fan?

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

Either they love the Jeffersons or lil Wayne.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## ThatGTI (Oct 1, 2012)

The 2014 DeLorean Car Show/Convention was petty close to where I live so I stopped by. I've never seen so many at once. There we're over 150 of them there and almost every single one of them had a personalized tag.


----------



## zeonic (Aug 23, 2008)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

zeonic said:


>


Did you check the car for 2 cups? Or was she searching for a second girl?


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)




----------



## dogsanddubs (Jul 6, 2008)

jettagli1991 said:


> DONT TOW


Is that like DNR for cars?


Outside Toronto courthouse:














































Tucson University? ITSON U was taken?










Outside Hamilton courthouse:


----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

dogsanddubs said:


> Tucson University? ITSON U was taken?


Eyes on you


----------



## dogsanddubs (Jul 6, 2008)

Wimbledon said:


> Eyes on you


 :thumbup:

Also Toronto Courthouse

happy with their settlements?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Attention All Planets of the Solar Federation! by robert_rex_jackson, on Flickr


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Police......?










WHAT police???? 


Also no license plates, but decals:










* From imgur


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

This guy better not drive through Dearborn, MI.


----------



## dogsanddubs (Jul 6, 2008)

Toronto:













































had 17 team hats on his rear shelf



















Brampton:


















Milton:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

You think you're so smart.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Honesty


----------



## gr8shandini (Jan 17, 2008)

spockcat said:


> **CODZILLA plate**


Hey, know that car. For those wondering, it's near a Naval Air Station. I've always assumed that the driver is C-2 (a.k.a "the COD") pilot.


----------



## jsausley (Dec 2, 2011)

My favorite that I saw recently was a Dodge Colt Vista with the license plate: "HASTALA"


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

Stolen from the chive


----------



## NathanTDI (Jan 17, 2007)

I get it, but I don't get it.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

As usual, sorry for the potato.


----------



## dogsanddubs (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## are you listening (Jun 30, 2008)

Took me a minute to figure it out...


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Saw this one yesterday.


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

nana nana nana nana MAMAMAN!


----------



## hsproyaya (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## PokerMunkee (Aug 2, 2004)

Took this in my dorm's parking lot back in 2002:


----------



## sirswank! (Oct 3, 2013)

seems legit


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

VDub2625 said:


> As usual, sorry for the potato.


I wonder if that belonged to Barry Minkow...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Seems appropriate


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

Not really a funny license plate, but close enough.


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

Played with this guy on the freeway in my S6 avant:


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

not my photo....but still geeking out over it just the same....


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Not sure if this person selected the "Stop Child Abuse" plate for the actual cause or because it has a palm on it and she is a palm reader whos car is from Palm Beach?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Doggy.. style?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Insert pic of Satan


----------



## hsproyaya (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Insert pic of Satan


Didn't scholars go back to the old text and re-interpret the number of the beast as 616?
Too bad it wasn't 626.
The Ahura Mazda Devil would be quite ironic.


----------



## MylesPH1 (Aug 6, 2000)

Uh.... Guess they love it so much they prefer it to last a loooong time...


----------



## tankton (Jun 25, 2013)

I didn't.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Really Mel?


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Really Mel?


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

took this at Wintergreen, VA.... car was down a driveway and I had to zoom in. don't hate.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Ah!!! Wintergreen, brings so many pleasant memories


----------



## SLC_Punker (Mar 2, 2002)

It says "ROLL OUT", in case it's not legible. I chuckled to myself as I read it aloud in Optimus' voice.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## RollingInDubs (Jan 23, 2003)

BoosTTd said:


> Stolen from the chive


This guy is local to me and is a bail bondsman. I am sad to report that this Hummer no longer sports that plate, but rather a conventional one.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

^^ Nice one.


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Not really a license plate but funny


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

A few week back I saw a Tesla with the tag ENVMYEV.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

This girl is so clever


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

spockcat said:


> This girl is so clever












hmmmm


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Cousin lover from Mississippi


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

sent from my Galaxy S4 via Tapatalk


----------



## hognhominy (Jan 31, 2005)

Boogety Boogety said:


>


Veterinary Dentist, note the refrigerated veterinary truck bed insert (similar products) & livestock tipper (similar products)


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Belongs here as well as bad parking thread.


----------



## hsproyaya (Jan 4, 2012)




----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

Hi, yes, 1993 called, they want their license plate back...


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Ophthalmologist?


















I think this belongs to a TCLer


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

^ RacerrRex's purple Mustang, I believe. :beer:


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

PhillyGTIs said:


> ^ RacerrRex's purple Mustang, I believe. :beer:


It certainly was a purple Mustang. How many of them can there be in this area?

I saw another one yesterday but didn't get any pictures. Parked on the side of the street near Chinatown in DC, wrapped/dipped matte blue E90 M3, plate was some combination of 2s and Zs... sometihng like ZZ2ZZ22Z. Or maybe it was Zs and 7s ZZZ7Z77Z. Guess I should have got a picture.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

Heh.


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Vlad, you've been found out.


----------



## Clown (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

spotted this one last week when I was on vacation in St. Louis visiting family:


----------



## Dave Bro (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

psykokid said:


> spotted this one last week when I was on vacation in St. Louis visiting family:


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

spockcat said:


>


I hope Parth end up getting a good job with decent health insurance because all the therapy he or she will need :facepalm:


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Dave said:


>


Poor guy, that isn't even a vanity (all vanities in MA are November renewal, and don't say the month on the plate, this one is Oct in the upper left corner, and ends in a 0 which means "10th month"). Sorry, geeky plate knowledge


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

:facepalm:


----------



## ChiTownA34DR (Dec 6, 2002)

Past couple of days.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

VDub2625 said:


> Poor guy, that isn't even a vanity (all vanities in MA are November renewal, and don't say the month on the plate, this one is Oct in the upper left corner, and ends in a 0 which means "10th month"). Sorry, geeky plate knowledge


At least this was the first thing *I* thought about.....dunno about the rest of you guys... :laugh:


----------



## Clown (Jul 2, 2014)




----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

ChiTownA34DR said:


> Past couple of days.


Hey, he has my password!


----------



## rbtz (Mar 19, 2013)

Clown said:


>



Oh look another subaru with a roof rack, mud flaps, annoying stickers, and a u mad plate :thumbup:


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

Spotted this in VA


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Dave said:


>


What do they think that is, a Jetta?


Saw this one over the weekend. Don't worry honey, only 44 more days. Be strong.


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)




----------



## Sempergumby (Aug 11, 2014)

Saw a Viper with a "LOL GAS" plate the other day, but wasn't able to get a picture. 

Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

They must be filming a new Austin Powers movie


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

Not funny, per se, but I thought it was interesting that a firefighter was driving an $80k car.


----------



## Lifelong Obsession (Jul 24, 2011)

"BAR OOO" on CT "Caring for Pets" plate base - former Subaru owner?


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

Hostile said:


> Not funny, per se, but I thought it was interesting that a firefighter was driving an $80k car.


A 2011 survey of 263 fire chiefs by PayScale.com showed annual salaries ranging from $43,600 to $117,305 plus bonuses ranging from $491 to $10,241.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

I believe it.

sent from Galaxy S3


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Hostile said:


> Not funny, per se, but I thought it was interesting that a firefighter was driving an $80k car.


I've got an EMT/firefighter that lives down the street from me and you should see the $50k+ brodozer and $40k Infiniti and assortment of sport bikes and choppers this guy has. Maybe they are on credit and he is making payments.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

Lifelong Obsession said:


> "BAR OOO" on CT "Caring for Pets" plate base - former Subaru owner?


Standard number sequence? Next one would be "BAR 001" Just a guess...

Edit: Wikipedia says these are the standard sequence for the CT Pets plate if you don't transfer your number from the regular plate, lol

123·PET
123·DOG
123·CAT
123·TLC
123·WAG
123·WOF


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)




----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

*FV-QR*

That's awesome.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 4, 2013)

Here are some from my Instagram:


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## fixmy59bug (Apr 9, 2002)

Took this a couple days ago in Vegas.

It is a Hummer and the plate says 2 MPG


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## LG6R (Oct 20, 2003)

Sorry no picture but yesterday I saw one of these:










License plate read BIG UNS


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Was behind this guy on the parkway last night.


----------



## ValValline (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## Ef1Fitty (Jun 20, 2012)

I laughed at this one, also he was one of 3 other vehicles all backed in at the back of the parking lot by my buddy's and my car, all leaving one space between each vehicle. I wanted to high five everyone.


----------



## HoyaZot (Dec 30, 2010)

In case you weren't sure what kind of car it was


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## HoyaZot (Dec 30, 2010)

I saw this on Facebook. If real, unfunny.


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

Two sweet old ladies, driving a Tesla, with equality/rainbow stickers, and that license plate...


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

I wasn't sure whether to post this in the "wacky traffic accident" thread or this one. :laugh:


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Kar98 said:


> Two sweet old ladies, driving a Tesla, with equality/rainbow stickers, and that license plate...


Wow


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

^ Wrong thread ;c


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Phuck me... It's almost 11pm, really need to go to sleep...


----------



## FastGTi (Feb 16, 1999)




----------



## hsproyaya (Jan 4, 2012)

For us Houston drivers


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

this license plate on anything other than a mid 80's Olds 98 is just plain wrong...


----------



## JJS119 (Aug 26, 2008)

HoyaZot said:


> I saw this on Facebook. If real, unfunny.


Unfortunately it's real. The car was parked on 5th Avenue in Bay Ridge, Brooklyn. I believe the DMV has since revoked the plates.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Saw a green Chevy Spark with the plates C- SPARKY. Tried to snap the pic but it was too dark. I'll get it later though.

sent from Galaxy S3


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## sentinel223 (Sep 28, 2012)

sharing this pic

c6h12o6



















Sugar.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

sentinel223 said:


> Sugar.


I've heard you like imgur much


----------



## mikes96GTI (Jan 22, 2003)




----------



## Arachnotron (Jun 23, 2002)

hsproyaya said:


> For us Houston drivers


That's true. :thumbup:


----------



## Clown (Jul 2, 2014)

<a href="http://s925.photobucket.com/user/s6h3a5li/media/IMG_4947.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i925.photobucket.com/albums/ad92/s6h3a5li/IMG_4947.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_4947.jpg"/></a>


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

La Di Da 









Jermz


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

Elvira hasn't shaved in a few days


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

spockcat said:


>


I keep trying to press the blue one but nothing happens.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

Saw all of these at a drive electric week event at Huntington Beach on Saturday.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

JJS119 said:


> Unfortunately it's real. The car was parked on 5th Avenue in Bay Ridge, Brooklyn. I believe the DMV has since revoked the plates.


http://www.foxnews.com/us/2014/09/0...late-revoked-in-new-york-for-being-offensive/


----------



## urogolf (Dec 10, 2000)

sent from my Galaxy S4 via Tapatalk


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Pchop?


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

The first plate ever.


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)




----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

*It was a black woman driving which made me appreciate the possible double meaning.


----------



## High Body slc (Aug 23, 2004)




----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

^ using the Cadillac for Uber or something similar?


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

PhillyGTIs said:


> ^ using the Cadillac for Uber or something similar?


Probably registered to a company and as such is a "commercial vehicle." It may be allowed some privliges that make it worthwhile to register it as a commercial vehicle. I know in Mass if you have a commercial plate on a car/SUV/pickup and have permanent lettering, the vehicle can park in resident areas in Boston during the day.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Phils fans will get it, and they'll especially appreciate that it's on an 'Animal Friendly' tag.


----------



## yellowbird (Feb 4, 2001)

utley?


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

yellowbird said:


> utley?


C'mon man, say it with authority.


----------



## The Marty Show (Jul 28, 2011)

rabbit5gti said:


> c'mon man, say it with authority.


Chase F♡@&!ng Utley!


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

This Cherokee smelled like a turd wrapped in burnt hair.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

Saw this at Chic-Fil-A this morning.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

^ twofer with the mini next to it? Can't tell what it says though. Onthe WV?


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

*FV-QR*

It says ONTHE MV


----------



## amotion578 (Oct 3, 2010)

I've had this picture since 2010


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

Luv2btan


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Saw LOL JDM (PA plate) on a Mustang the other day, was thinking it might be someone on the forum


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

I2TIRED


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

Is that camo paint?


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## GI-JOE (Nov 3, 2006)

Hostile said:


> Saw this at Chic-Fil-A this morning.



I spent the weekend in Virginia this summer and we noticed a lot of cars with personalized plates. It seemed like one out of every five cars had them. Does Virginia make the process really easy or something?


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

GI-JOE said:


> I spent the weekend in Virginia this summer and we noticed a lot of cars with personalized plates. It seemed like one out of every five cars had them. Does Virginia make the process really easy or something?


IIRC they don't charge extra for vanity plates.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

EdRacer71 said:


> IIRC they don't charge extra for vanity plates.


You IIRC wrong.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Nba Hampshire doesn't charge extra, which is why we see them all the time from there, here in New England. Don't know about Virginia.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

izzo said:


>


Didn't need the plate, the Maxima gave it away.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

GolfTango said:


> Didn't need the plate, the Maxima gave it away.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

FuelInMyVeins said:


>


Sorry, I read it as BLACKMAX...


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

VDub2625 said:


> Nba Hampshire doesn't charge extra, which is why we see them all the time from there, here in New England. Don't know about Virginia.


Ummm no: $8 one time fee and an extra $40 a year.

Live Free or Die unless of course you want to drive, own a home, float a boat, camp, hunt or fish, own a business, eat out, go to the beach, et al. It's a wonder NH isn't full of corpses.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Oh, has that changed? Or maybe I just got bad information lol. They allow some funny symbols on NH plates too!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

*FV-QR*

:beer: MUTHAAA


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

McBanagon said:


>


whut yoo did theer


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

20thAna3282 said:


> Is that camo paint?


Pretty sure it was a wrap


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

PUGBUGGY


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

izzo said:


> You IIRC wrong.





VDub2625 said:


> Oh, has that changed? Or maybe I just got bad information lol. They allow some funny symbols on NH plates too!


VA has changed too then.....


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

No officer, I'm not under the influence of marijuana. Why do you ask?


----------



## SLK350 (May 7, 2009)

I can't understand how this amount of oversight happened. How the owner didn't catch it. How her boyfriend in a lifted Silverado didn't catch it. How the guy at CanadianTire selling her browning seat covers didn't catch it. And to top it off, the ministry gave the all clear too. 










And of course it's on a G5.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

SP & SP Vanity Plate by FordTorino73, on Flickr


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

Umm, no.


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

SLK350 said:


> I can't understand how this amount of oversight happened. How the owner didn't catch it. How her boyfriend in a lifted Silverado didn't catch it. How the guy at CanadianTire selling her browning seat covers didn't catch it. And to top it off, the ministry gave the all clear too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can think of a couple different things I saw before what she actually meant for it to be


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

*FV-QR*










It's hard to make out, LOL VT3C


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

*FV-QR*


----------



## 13thStreetGTI (Nov 29, 2003)

On the way to work today...


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

spotted this guy the other day










forfun


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Full ghostbusters livery



sent from Galaxy S3


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Check the plate frame.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Lifelong Obsession (Jul 24, 2011)

VDub2625 said:


> Check the plate frame.


Service loaner.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

It's back!


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Jay-Z daily driver



sent from Galaxy S3


----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I saw these at Kohl's Cars & Coffee yesterday.


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

ALIJAMOM. Alija?


----------



## AB11 (Jul 5, 2010)

Currently trending on a few UK news sites


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

AB11 said:


> Currently trending on a few UK news sites


:laugh: quarantine that car!


----------



## AB11 (Jul 5, 2010)

absoluteczech said:


> :laugh: quarantine that car!


Ironically... I think that picture was taken at Heathrow


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

AB11 said:


> Ironically... I think that picture was taken at Heathrow


:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Are Tesla owners more smug than Prius owners?

Plates are:
SOL PWR - GBYE GAS - AMP AGE


----------



## compy222 (Apr 8, 2005)

RacingManiac said:


>


http://www.mlive.com/news/ann-arbor/index.ssf/2013/09/mackinac_bridge_plates.html

those plates are changing because you can't read them at night. i have one and i'm never getting rid of it. :laugh:

Here is the new style ones:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Already been posted and even quoted, a few posts above yours


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

izzo said:


> Already been posted and even quoted, a few posts above yours


you're right :thumbup:


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Are Tesla owners more smug than Prius owners?


Since they are a lot more expensive than Priuses, yes.


----------



## WinterWagon (Nov 7, 2012)

Complete the sentence..


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Not the funniest, but I happen to capture two at once so I think it counts for something lol.


----------



## derangedsheep (Jul 6, 2006)

Kept forgetting to post these.


----------



## .:RDriver (Oct 4, 1999)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## D_B_Jetta (Apr 27, 2006)

:beer:
G


Sent via telekenisis


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

.:RDriver said:


>


Lol. Maybe a mohel? 









Driver was definitely a MILF


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

TaaT said:


>


Maybe he's happy getting a pole in the rear.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Not the plate, but the registration stickers on the plate.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Hostile said:


> Not the plate, but the registration stickers on the plate.


That bothers me so much. You should be pulled over just for being an idiot if you can't apply the stickers correctly.

Oh, and no picture, but i saw CM Punk on Rt 50 yesterday while driving in to work. He drives a 4th gen Outback.


----------



## 2.0_Mazda (Nov 3, 2010)




----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

Adore him underneath said. Love Jesus lol


----------



## DubNMiatafan (Feb 13, 2009)

Claff said:


>


I know you have a Captain Slow plate as well Claff, so here's another Miata and a 500 Abarth with May's nickname at a recent Supercar Saturdays










I know a TCL member has or had a white MS3 with Captain Slow too.


----------



## Fastmk6GTi (Dec 10, 2010)

My friends R32 captain slow


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

All these Captain Slows and nobody spells it the same way twice. Mine:


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

Pfft. All you "Captain Slows." How original.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

someone's wife.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

I liked this one more for the bumper sticker....










this one....being a hockey fan and all....


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

I don't think he likes his truck.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

She may be a beach baby but she drives like a complete nitwit.


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

PhillyGTIs said:


> She may be a beach baby but she drives like a complete* nitwit*.


Flyers fan.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

20thAna3282 said:


> Flyers fan.


 harsh.


----------



## comma (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

jettagli1991 said:


> I don't think he likes his truck.


Taken from inside of an Oldsmobile... irony alert  :thumbup:


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

>


LOL, that's fantastic.


----------



## smalcolm13 (Sep 27, 2014)

My plate

20140515_150425 by smalcolm313, on Flickr


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

smalcolm13 said:


>


Your plate, this is what?


----------



## Doug Butabi (Oct 15, 2009)

izzo said:


> Your plate, this is what?


This is 2014.


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)




----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Doug Butabi said:


> This is 2014.


That's what I thought...


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

Saw this in Brooklyn today 










Yanks


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

'Merica!


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## cosman25 (Jan 13, 2010)

Couldn't snap a pic as I was driving, but I saw one today that read "WRPITUP" 

It was a minivan with those family stickers in the back glass. I counted 5 kids in the bunch :laugh:


----------



## dogsanddubs (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)




----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)




----------



## ModernMaven (Mar 20, 2002)




----------



## ModernMaven (Mar 20, 2002)




----------



## Clown (Jul 2, 2014)

<a href="http://s925.photobucket.com/user/s6h3a5li/media/IMG_5377.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i925.photobucket.com/albums/ad92/s6h3a5li/IMG_5377.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo IMG_5377.jpg"/></a>


----------



## dogsanddubs (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## dogsanddubs (Jul 6, 2008)




----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Saw this one at the Target yesterday. I chuckled.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I doubt it.


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Wow... a lot going on there. One hot gun-toting anti-abortion libertarian martial-art-doing cat-scratch-fever-having marathon-running christian lesbian mom who is into cooking and doesn't remove her ****ing drawbar when she's not towing.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

redshift said:


> Wow... a lot going on there. One hot gun-toting anti-abortion libertarian martial-art-doing cat-scratch-fever-having marathon-running christian lesbian mom who is into cooking and doesn't remove her ****ing drawbar when she's not towing.


It would be fun to make note of her incoherent political views at a party. Plus I agree with spockcat... there is 0% chance the license plate is accurate.


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

bzcat said:


> It would be fun to make note of her incoherent political views at a party. Plus I agree with spockcat... there is 0% chance the license plate is accurate.


It's like she just grabbed a handful of bumper stickers and went nuts without reading them.

Also, I'm an complete agreement on the expected landmonster status in the driver's seat.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

Can't figure out what it says

No points left?


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Yes. Maybe as in points on his/her license

sent from Galaxy S3


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

Fruity Love or Forty Love?


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

^ Could be a tennis player if it's forty love?


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

izzo said:


>


Tribal tattoo on the lower back window.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)

Old man driving


----------



## z0d (Oct 13, 2009)




----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## Doug Butabi (Oct 15, 2009)

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/farshzahedi/15910815777" title="Untitled by Farshad Zahedinia, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8608/15910815777_0aa54399ca_b.jpg" width="768" height="1024" alt="Untitled"></a>


----------



## BoosTTd (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

Biff Beltsander said:


>


Did you really wrap image tags around a HTML link to a pizza joint??!!! :sly:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

izzo said:


> Did you really wrap image tags around a HTML link to a pizza joint??!!! :sly:


Not only did he do that but it has horrible combinations. 

http://www.jumbopizzawinnipeg.com/en/jumbo_combinations.html



> Jumbo Combinations – We Use “Grade A” Meats & Cheeses
> Jumbo Deluxe
> Salami, Pepperoni, Mushrooms, Beef, Green Peppers, Extra Cheese
> 
> ...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Biff Beltsander said:


>


FIFY


----------



## Oval Baja (Feb 21, 2007)

> Not only did he do that but it has horrible combinations.


There's a place called "Gatto's" in Cheney that has cashews as a topping. Also, poutine pizza in Canada.

_(I thought the cashews worked)_

*Car related*: Elio has started running ads; what would be a good plate for one?


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## IDdubber (Oct 18, 2006)

Work at Dupont, massive facility. Two days in a row last week driving through the main parking lot (it is impossible to find an open spot) I pull in and this is what is sitting in front of me...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

oval baja said:


> *car related*: Elio has started running ads; what would be a good plate for one?


wsnt 7k


----------



## DonPatrizio (Nov 30, 2007)




----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

Here's a few from the last few weeks:


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Just now



sent from Galaxy S3


----------



## Biff Beltsander (Jul 14, 2010)

izzo said:


> Did you really wrap image tags around a HTML link to a pizza joint??!!! :sly:


Aahahaha, that makes me laugh. Was supposed to be a Buick Century with Alberta plates that read "NOSOUP4U" that my cousin saw. I got the image around the time I was sending someone the pizza link.



spockcat said:


> Not only did he do that but it has horrible combinations.


Maybe you're bad at combo's because those are amazing. The All meat never misses and the Butter Chicken and Tandoori pizza's are inspired.

Really an awesome pizza place. Better value than the price suggests.



McBanagon said:


> FIFY


Thank you. You were helpful.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Biff Beltsander said:


> Maybe you're bad at combo's because those are amazing. The All meat never misses and the Butter Chicken and Tandoori pizza's are inspired.
> 
> Really an awesome pizza place. Better value than the price suggests.


You aren't British by any chance? I know you aren't Italian.


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

Sump said:


> Fruity Love or Forty Love?
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/t85d1hb.jpg


Farty Love.


----------



## Doug Butabi (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Well that was worth it.


----------



## RioWolf (Jun 30, 2001)




----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

This one is even more funny 









When combined with this phony flyer










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 30, 1999)




----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

Was watching a show with gf on bravo called "euros" or someting like that and the owners name is bleona 

i chuckled when i saw the plate


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

I saw N CHRG on a base model 3-series in my parking garage 

In charge of what... $329 lease payments? :screwy:


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Wrong car



sent from Galaxy S3


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

Randomly assigned Cali plate:


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Pizza guy 










T-shirt guy was at the next light


----------



## Doug Butabi (Oct 15, 2009)

Wouldn't be surprised if this one has already been posted somewhere in here.


----------



## JJS119 (Aug 26, 2008)

LERUSKI? The Russian?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## derangedsheep (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

^ was a pokemon referance,actually means So Fly


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

I don't recall if I posted this...it was taken by me a few years ago. It was owned by NFL player, Knowshon Moreno and the great part is that he got arrested for a DUI while driving this car. 








:laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## DoDoubleGeo (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

This was at C&C this past Sunday.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

Hmmm


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## yellowbird (Feb 4, 2001)

just saw in south jersey:

A55 FAP

pics soon


----------



## DucSam (Aug 6, 2013)

My bikes:


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

Not a funny plate...but still struck me as odd.
You have two teams in your state that claim to be from NY, but, you can get a plate from a team in a whole different state...










Take that with a grain of salt, as this is coming from the owner of a pair of Patriots plates with the state of Rhode Island on them, but, at least Rhode Island is a part of New England...


----------



## kickapoo (Oct 25, 2011)

Whoring out my 2 cars. Any Russian speaker will appreciate these :thumbup:


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

EdRacer71 said:


> Not a funny plate...but still struck me as odd.
> You have two teams in your state that claim to be from NY, but, you can get a plate from a team in a whole different state...
> 
> 
> ...


From about Trenton south, it's Eagles fans.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

EdRacer71 said:


> Not a funny plate...but still struck me as odd.
> You have two teams in your state that claim to be from NY, but, you can get a plate from a team in a whole different state...
> 
> 
> ...


How, for someone that lives in New England, is it not common knowledge that south jersey (and half of central jersey) are Philly fans?


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

Does this count?


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

Rabbit5GTI said:


> How, for someone that lives in New England, is it not common knowledge that south jersey (and half of central jersey) are Philly fans?


NJ fandom wasn't what I was questioning, I am sure there is more Flyers fans there than Devils fans because their attendance sure shows it. My thing, I am sure the state has to pay for the use of the NFL, NHL logos and what not....so now they pay for an out of state team's logo?


----------



## GI-JOE (Nov 3, 2006)

EdRacer71 said:


> NJ fandom wasn't what I was questioning, I am sure there is more Flyers fans there than Devils fans because their attendance sure shows it. My thing, I am sure the state has to pay for the use of the NFL, NHL logos and what not....so now they pay for an out of state team's logo?


The state doesn't pay for it, the plate holder does, its $25 a year on top of the normal registration fee. The only available logos are the local ones. Jets, Giants, Eagles; Phililes, Yankees, Mets; Flyers, Devils; Knicks, and 76ers.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

GI-JOE said:


> The state doesn't pay for it, the plate holder does, its $25 a year on top of the normal registration fee. The only available logos are the local ones. Jets, Giants, Eagles; Phililes, Yankees, Mets; Flyers, Devils; Knicks, and 76ers.


So no money going to charity on these either? Pretty damn lame.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

EdRacer71 said:


> So no money going to charity on these either? Pretty damn lame.


Fairly certain a portion of the fee does go to the selected sport's charities. Buddy of mine got a thank-you letter from the Flyers for contributing to their charities, and all he did was get the plate. I assume it's the same for all of those plates.

Now, where is the guy who claimed he saw an NJ plate with A55 FAP on it?


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

PhillyGTIs said:


> Fairly certain a portion of the fee does go to the selected sport's charities. Buddy of mine got a thank-you letter from the Flyers for contributing to their charities, and all he did was get the plate. I assume it's the same for all of those plates.
> 
> Now, where is the guy who claimed he saw an NJ plate with A55 FAP on it?


I was just going to say this. I know the PA Flyers tag $$ goes to the Flyers Wives fight for lives charity. The NJ Flyers tag, I have no idea.


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

PhillyGTIs said:


> Fairly certain a portion of the fee does go to the selected sport's charities. Buddy of mine got a thank-you letter from the Flyers for contributing to their charities, and all he did was get the plate. I assume it's the same for all of those plates.
> 
> Now, where is the guy who claimed he saw an NJ plate with A55 FAP on it?





Rabbit5GTI said:


> I was just going to say this. I know the PA Flyers tag $$ goes to the Flyers Wives fight for lives charity. The NJ Flyers tag, I have no idea.


Here in MA, the 4 pro teams have plates and the charity they support is on the plate so no questions on where the money goes:

Red Sox - The Jimmy Fund/Dana Farber Cancer Institute
Bruins - "Invest in Youth Hockey"/MA Hockey
Patriots - NE Patriots Charitable Foundation
Celtics - Boston Childrens' Hospital.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Glad we're all experts on the sports charity plates. :laugh:


Older gentleman driving this one the other morning:


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

you know, I saw nothing on the NJ DMV website that said anything about charity for the plates. $10 of the RI plates goes to whichever charity the team has picked for the Red Sox, Patriots and Bruins when you get the plates and at each renewal.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

EdRacer71 said:


> you know, I saw nothing on the NJ DMV website that said anything about charity for the plates. $10 of the RI plates goes to whichever charity the team has picked for the Red Sox, Patriots and Bruins when you get the plates and at each renewal.


NJ State Flyers License Plate:
"The sale of sports plates is a win-win for the Garden State as it allows fans to show their team spirit while providing another valuable source of revenue and it helps the sports teams support their designated non-profit organizations,” added Martinez.

Sounds to me like proceeds from the plates go to charity. I don't care enough to check the other teams. 

Edit: I agree, though, that the NJ MVC site is incredibly vague. the PA DMV specifically calls out the dollars to be donated to charity.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Not so much funny, but more that I just saw it tonight:










At least the broad had good taste in schools.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## Samson (Dec 2, 1999)

I saw this last night. Pretty good.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

Can't decide to put this here or DIW thread....


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

Not sure on this one


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

firstorbit84 said:


> Not sure on this one


Skrillex fan?


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## dubsport87 (Oct 2, 2003)

firstorbit84 said:


> Not sure on this one


from the movie hook, Bangerang Peter!!


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

CoolJetta3 said:


> firstorbit84 said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure on this one
> ...


Definitely


dubsport87 said:


> from the movie hook, Bangerang Peter!!


I doubt it, chart topping electronic song versus 20+ year old vague movie reference? I think the song wins.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

This guy knows no limits to bad taste.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

yellowbird said:


> just saw in south jersey:
> 
> A55 FAP
> 
> pics soon


opcorn:


----------



## yellowbird (Feb 4, 2001)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> opcorn:


derp.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Tornado2dr said:


> Seen on my ride home, today. Klassy!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Man, some dumbass at the DMV let that slide, but 'EATTHE' gets revoked?


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

Rabbit5GTI said:


> Man, some dumbass at the DMV let that slide, but 'EATTHE' gets revoked?


What - he loves Virginia is a problem? Im 99% sure that's what was put in the application for the meaning regardless of the actual meaning..


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

psykokid said:


> What - he loves Virginia is a problem? Im 99% sure that's what was put in the application for the meaning regardless of the actual meaning..


You don't put a 'meaning' for the plate in your application for said plate.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

Rabbit5GTI said:


> You don't put a 'meaning' for the plate in your application for said plate.


Here in the peoples republik of kaliforniastan you are required to give a meaning for the plate when getting personalized plates.


----------



## Tornado2dr (Mar 31, 2001)

psykokid said:


> Here in the peoples republik of kaliforniastan you are required to give a meaning for the plate when getting personalized plates.


Oh that's no fun. 

Va just has you fill out what you want and you take your chances nothing gets flagged by the processing system. Hell, we have a lovely online plate generator so you can see what your plate will look like (there are about a zillion options with backgrounds, causes, colleges, etc. )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tornado2dr (Mar 31, 2001)

Rabbit5GTI said:


> Man, some dumbass at the DMV let that slide, but 'EATTHE' gets revoked?


I don't think that guy had a problem until the Internet spread it around, right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

Tornado2dr said:


> I don't think that guy had a problem until the Internet spread it around


Yea. Some whiney a-hole/idiot claimed it referred to pedophilia.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Tornado2dr said:


> I don't think that guy had a problem until the Internet spread it around, right?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Hostile said:


> Yea. Some whiney a-hole/idiot claimed it referred to pedophilia.


The internet sucks sometimes.


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

psykokid said:


> What - he loves Virginia is a problem? Im 99% sure that's what was put in the application for the meaning regardless of the actual meaning..


Virginia is for lovers!


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

This became it's own thread


----------



## Tornado2dr (Mar 31, 2001)

Rabbit5GTI said:


> This became it's own thread


Maybe the mods are trying to up the thread #s? :laugh:


----------



## GtIVR6-RJ (Jul 18, 2011)

Tornado2dr said:


> Maybe the mods are trying to up the thread #s? :laugh:


or keep pointless arguments out of picture threads?


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

GtIVR6-RJ said:


> or keep pointless arguments out of picture threads?


You have a very different definition of the word 'argument'


----------



## Tornado2dr (Mar 31, 2001)

GtIVR6-RJ said:


> or keep *pointless* arguments out of picture threads?


I thought the pointlessness was the point?


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

Well this is available.


----------



## GeoffD (Aug 13, 2001)

GolfTango said:


> Well this is available.


You win the internet for the day. :laugh:


----------



## Tornado2dr (Mar 31, 2001)

GolfTango said:


> Well this is available.





GeoffD said:


> You win the internet for the day. :laugh:


SOLD!:laugh:


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

GolfTango said:


> Well this is available.


Its also available in MD currently. 

However FHRITP is not available now  Was gonna grab it since I needed to renew my tags this month.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

psykokid said:


> Here in the peoples republik of kaliforniastan you are required to give a meaning for the plate when getting personalized plates.


Here too, in MA.

I thought I was going crazy... how did I miss all these posts all day? Thread merge... ohhhhhhhh.


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

If any Rhode Islander wants to up their class level with a license plate swap, the owner of this one is taking offers....


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Maroon 5 bumper stickers and all


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Also was visiting my cousin and the hallway in her apartment building smelled like someone was blazing. Then when I leave I come outside to this


----------



## comma (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I had $50 but couldn't flag her down quick enough.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## 20VT*J4 (Aug 28, 2001)

Saw this on reddit, thought this thread would appreciate it (if it hasnt already been posted)


----------



## audiphile (Aug 18, 2001)

Yeah seriously, F this guy


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

What the hell is up with 50? iv'e seen it all over the place today, starting with this thread. Can someone explain?


----------



## IDdubber (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

GolfTango said:


> Well this is available.


Circa 2005, friend from HS hahaha


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

20VT*J4 said:


> Saw this on reddit, thought this thread would appreciate it (if it hasnt already been posted)


But, was it a manuel?


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

Spotted this at the executive TAC terminal at BDL


----------



## comma (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

Owner was a total douche









Friend's Supercharged Z06









Can anyone ID all the states?


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

DODG ME


----------



## ChiTownA34DR (Dec 6, 2002)




----------



## ChiTownA34DR (Dec 6, 2002)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## YellowDieselGolf (Jan 4, 2003)




----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)




----------



## ChiTownA34DR (Dec 6, 2002)

Fresh one.


Blackhawks Vanity plate "KANEE"


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

BC sucks for personalized plates, you get 6 characters total. Can't have characters that could cause identification problems, ie mixing letters and numbers! SR20DE would probably not be approved:laugh: Of course you don't know if it's approved or not unless you fill in the paper form and mail it in:facepalm:


----------



## ChiTownA34DR (Dec 6, 2002)

I was thinking of going with this...

B4 B6

Before B6 = B5

Thoughts?


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

VWVan said:


> BC sucks for personalized plates, you get 6 characters total. Can't have characters that could cause identification problems, ie mixing letters and numbers! SR20DE would probably not be approved:laugh: Of course you don't know if it's approved or not unless you fill in the paper form and mail it in:facepalm:


I thought BC only did personalized plates with last names on them. And only for white Mercedes


----------



## IDdubber (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## BostonB6 (Nov 16, 2005)




----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)




----------



## UnitedGTI. (Oct 1, 2007)

one of the new accounting assist dudes has a lexus ls with the plate LIV 2 SIN 

very confusing..


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

freedomgli said:


>


awesome :thumbup:


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

blkbrbe


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

This plate has been in my family for 20 years, and has been on my Olds, Intrepid, Jetta, Lexus and now my Volvo.


----------



## derangedsheep (Jul 6, 2006)

I think this Fit belongs to Mr. Bill.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## Square1 (Feb 17, 2007)

I had to read this numerous times.


----------



## GruuvenNorth (Dec 13, 2006)

Square1 said:


> I had to read this numerous times.



I finally got it after my 80's kicked in.


----------



## Square1 (Feb 17, 2007)

GruuvenNorth said:


> I finally got it after my 80's kicked in.


I kept putting a U between the K and the N until my 80's kicked in.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

I must have not left the 80s, because this one was instant for me.


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

Rabbit5GTI said:


>


Wutisit? Why a Hyundai Sonata of course....


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Somewhat Jewish



sent from Galaxy Note4 using Tapatalk


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Square1 said:


> I had to read this numerous times.



Manwhore! More power to him. ...Oh, _Knight_ Rider, yeah, um, of course.


----------



## Hot Wheels (Oct 31, 2006)




----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)




----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

Hot Wheels said:


>


TDirony?????


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

CoolJetta3 said:


> Somewhat Jewish
> 
> 
> 
> sent from Galaxy Note4 using Tapatalk


nope....not even kosher :laugh:


----------



## IDdubber (Oct 18, 2006)




----------



## genjy (Aug 7, 2005)

spotted one hipster at local strip mall


----------



## above8k (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## blkmgc20 (Jul 11, 2003)




----------



## RacingManiac (Mar 19, 2011)




----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

IMPORT?!? ok....


----------



## whereiswaldo7 (Apr 15, 2011)

My friend's 300.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## WinterWagon (Nov 7, 2012)




----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)




----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

1985Jetta said:


>


----------



## silverxt (Feb 25, 2006)

Mine.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

silverxt said:


> Mine.


is that because that car is a boat???


----------



## inquisitive (May 23, 2008)

The white balance is pretty weird. That's Dakar Yellow on the hood.


----------



## silverxt (Feb 25, 2006)

You'reDrunk said:


> is that because that car is a boat???


Hahaha...no, though it is certainly the biggest car I have ever owned.

I know you're being facetious, but for those that don't get it: it's what almost everyone asks when I tell them I have a Chevy SS..."SS what??"


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Not one but two Qs!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

At least you get an apology when he cuts you off.


----------



## eiriksmil (May 9, 2006)

A Canadian in Rhode Island?


----------



## ChillOutPossum (Nov 8, 2007)

silverxt said:


> Hahaha...no, though it is certainly the biggest car I have ever owned.
> 
> I know you're being facetious, but for those that don't get it: it's what almost everyone asks when I tell them I have a Chevy SS..."SS what??"


The black road looks like an "A", I thought your intention was to spell " Asswut" :laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## HoyaZot (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

Stay classy, California.


----------



## Robospike (Mar 26, 2012)




----------



## IDdubber (Oct 18, 2006)

I can't believe no one took advantage of that handicap plate/Hillary bumper sticker combo; :laugh:


Some of mine from the last month (sorry for the blur on some);


OVER RVR






















WSNUHD1 (thing was filthy, camera wouldn't focus either)

































two in this one; JCISNU2 is on the BMW. I had one from a year or two ago that was JCISNU - might have posted it, can't find the picture now for it - oh well.












Minivan or wizard sleeve reference...hmmmm . The Fit I thought was JZS&ME but looks to be just initials now on second glance...oh well.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

IDdubber said:


>


I'm just trying to make sense of the parking lot lines......


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

IDdubber said:


>


Jew Hunter?


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Peyton Manning approves this license plate.


----------



## IDdubber (Oct 18, 2006)

DasCC said:


> I'm just trying to make sense of the parking lot lines......


The lot in question;












Kar98 said:


> Jew Hunter?


I thought something similar, and laughed quite loudly given what it was parked next to...but, figured it was most likely "Josh/Jacob/etc etc Hunter" :wave:


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

HoyaZot said:


>





LaFerrari said:


> Stay classy, California.


While at first that is what i was thinking as well...i think it means "Love to Succeed"


----------



## ILLinoizDubberVR6 (Aug 17, 2011)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

LaFerrari said:


> Stay classy, California.


dirty mind


----------



## Robospike (Mar 26, 2012)

At least they're honest


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

2Z CAPE

Strangely enough, on the way to Cape Cod. Must be nice to have one car just for a specific road trip, lol.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

VDub2625 said:


> 2Z CAPE
> 
> Strangely enough, on the way to Cape Cod. Must be nice to have one car just for a specific road trip, lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


I wonder if they have others like...

2Z STOR
2Z JOB
2Z BANK


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

I am I?


----------



## The Marty Show (Jul 28, 2011)

cramerica said:


> I wonder if they have others like...
> 
> 2Z STOR
> 2Z JOB
> 2Z BANK


Do they switch plates to

2ZHOME

on the way back?


Sent from my Galaxy S6 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAGICGTI (Jul 3, 2003)

VDub2625 said:


> 2Z CAPE
> 
> Strangely enough, on the way to Cape Cod. Must be nice to have one car just for a specific road trip, lol.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


Cape May NJ would have been my guess!


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

MAGICGTI said:


> Cape May NJ would have been my guess!


Ugh, I see nothing but NJ, PA, etc plates on 195 through MA toward the weekends, good weather or not. It's the place to be apparently


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Another classy Benz


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Robospike (Mar 26, 2012)

Ryan1981 said:


>


I think this one wins.    

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## carlos_miami (Mar 5, 2004)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.foxcarolina.com/story/31...s-for-issuing-license-plate-targeting-muslims


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

VDub2625 said:


>


This one wins it


----------



## Death-Incarnate (Nov 17, 2003)

For a motorcycle, it's definitely appropriate


----------



## DubyaV (Apr 24, 2013)

It really doesn't get much more New England than this:


----------



## Death-Incarnate (Nov 17, 2003)

DubyaV said:


> It really doesn't get much more New England than this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not seeing a bunch of R's and K's


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

For my lime green Fiesta ST


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

TooFitToQuit said:


> For my lime green Fiesta ST


What's a Snot Racket?


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

TooFitToQuit said:


> For my lime green Fiesta ST


Snow Tracked?


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

Ryan1981 said:


> Snow Tracked?


Really?

Snot Rocket


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

Jimmy Russells said:


> Really?
> 
> Snot Rocket


Not picking up on the fact we are kidding, eh?


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

sent from Galaxy Note4 using Tapatalk


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

CoolJetta3 said:


> sent from Galaxy Note4 using Tapatalk


Dang that gas mileage


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

I had only driven a mile at that point lol. Look at the temp gauge its still cold. It averages 21.1 which I guess is ok for a 3.6 4Motion

sent from Galaxy Note4 using Tapatalk


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## x96283 (Apr 30, 2008)

*shameless self-promotion*











and for those who don't get the relationship:





Mine is an intercooled 87 as opposed to the one shown in the commercial.


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)




----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

My HR chick's plates are 
EW A BUG...on a...wait for it...Toyota Corolla.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Ryan1981 said:


> My HR chick's plates are
> EW A BUG...on a...wait for it...Toyota Corolla.


Perhaps she had a beetle previously?


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

MechEngg said:


> Perhaps she had a beetle previously?


That would be my assumption also.


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Least imaginative plate EVAR









My new one is much better


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Someone needs to put this plate on a Golf R...

R GAS M


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

davewg said:


> Someone needs to put this plate on a Golf R...
> 
> R GAS M


Took me a second, lose the space between the 's' and 'm' and I think it'd be better.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

jaweber said:


> Took me a second, lose the space between the 's' and 'm' and I think it'd be better.


Of course it would, but I'm not sure that *RGASM* would make it past the personalized plate censors.


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

davewg said:


> Of course it would, but I'm not sure that *RGASM* would make it past the personalized plate censors.


I was thinking "R GASM" but fair point... it might not even make it with the spaces :laugh:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

jaweber said:


> I was thinking "R GASM" but fair point... it might not even make it with the spaces :laugh:


.:RGASM? Can you do special characters on plates?


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Article: Woman Busted Driving Around with Homemade License Plate










And the winner, for the inevitable wood plough discussion:















Also have seen a guy driving around Red Bank, NJ several times the past couple days in a C7 Corvette with NJ tag MYPRIUS.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

PhillyGTIs said:


> Article: Woman Busted Driving Around with Homemade License Plate
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Woof not plow!





PhillyGTIs said:


> Also have seen a guy driving around Red Bank, NJ several times the past couple days in a C7 Corvette with NJ tag MYPRIUS.


I think he misspelled PEN!S.


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

Claff said:


> Least imaginative plate EVAR


My one ex used to have the license plate 08 GTI on her.... 2008 GTI. I pleaded with her not to get it, but she did anyway. 



Claff said:


> My new one is much better


You're welcome.


----------



## Vicelord (Oct 28, 2009)

MechEngg said:


> Perhaps she had a beetle previously?


Precisely why a plate that is specific to your car is a dumb idea, both of mine have nothing to do with my car make or model so they transfer no problem.


----------



## aging_fleet (Jun 22, 2004)

Apparently this guy has 4 televisions.


----------



## TwoLitreVW (Mar 16, 2000)

....... Or you could just get a new plate if/when you change cars.

An added expense, sure, but hardly a dumb idea.


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

Random plates are harder to remember if I do something stupid. Ha


----------



## jjmc13 (May 29, 2015)

This one always makes me laugh when I see it 











Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

PhillyGTIs said:


> Article: Woman Busted Driving Around with Homemade License Plate


How did the police catch on? Someone must have turned her in. 

Reminds me of this:










:laugh:


----------



## Vicelord (Oct 28, 2009)

She and I may have differing opinions about what her license plate says.


----------



## Robospike (Mar 26, 2012)

This one made me smile


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)




----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

OOOO-A3 said:


>


:laugh:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

[/URL

[URL=http://s1008.photobucket.com/user/BReal-10EC/media/20160308_162136_zpsu3eesalg.jpg.html]


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

saw this one today.. had a little chuckle... " WE FLEXN "


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

"FINE! Buy whatever you want!"


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Repost?


----------



## derangedsheep (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Ryan1981 said:


> My* HR chick's plates are *
> EW A BUG...on a...wait for it...Toyota Corolla.


You know the drill.. pics of your HR chick opcorn:


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> You know the drill.. pics of your HR chick opcorn:


Nope. She's gross.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Kar98 said:


>


Obsess much?

sent from Galaxy Note4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

Dunno if he thinks the car is so great, or he's making money on the side competing with cabs.


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

Another fine twatwaffle.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## rabbitmoon (Aug 18, 2009)

Kar98 said:


> Dunno if he thinks the car is so great, or he's making money on the side competing with cabs.


That's a nice color!


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

Kar98 said:


> Another fine twatwaffle.


Great. Now you've managed to insult both twats and waffles. *sigh*

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shmi (Mar 25, 2009)

Yes, that is a doge sticker over the 2nd D. 

And yes, it was driven by a bearded millenial hipster.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Kar98 said:


> Dunno if he thinks the car is so great, or he's making money on the side competing with cabs.
> 
> UBER-WGN.jpg


Paging Uber Wagon...:laugh:


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

CoolJetta3 said:


> Obsess much?


The scary part is that back at the ranch he has other cars with JOLIE2, JOLIE3, JOLIE4, and JOLIE5.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Kar98 said:


> Dunno if he thinks the car is so great, or he's making money on the side competing with cabs.





PhillyGTIs said:


> Paging Uber Wagon...:laugh:



I was going to say, isn't the owner on here?

Or is it an Allroad on here?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Not even sure this is a FL plate since we have so many. Anyone ID the state and/or design?


----------



## DubyaV (Apr 24, 2013)

spockcat said:


> Not even sure this is a FL plate since we have so many. Anyone ID the state and/or design?


Definitely an appropriate plate... It's from Michigan, by the way


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Since I'm a FaceGram celebrity


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

DubyaV said:


> Definitely an appropriate plate... It's from Michigan, by the way


I don't know how cops can keep up with all the different plates.


----------



## Mayerz (Mar 15, 2004)

Hey guys, i got a question regarding NY plates, i recently started driving a lot in this state and was wondering what's the difference between the yellow plates and the white ones?
didnt want to open a thread for this  :beer:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Mayerz said:


> Hey guys, i got a question regarding NY plates, i recently started driving a lot in this state and was wondering what's the difference between the yellow plates and the white ones?
> didnt want to open a thread for this  :beer:


Yellow plates are all cops. Drive carefully around them.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Mayerz said:


> Hey guys, i got a question regarding NY plates, i recently started driving a lot in this state and was wondering what's the difference between the yellow plates and the white ones?
> didnt want to open a thread for this  :beer:


Gold is the new plates, blue/white are the old plates.


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

Mayerz said:


> Hey guys, i got a question regarding NY plates, i recently started driving a lot in this state and was wondering what's the difference between the yellow plates and the white ones?
> didnt want to open a thread for this  :beer:


The yellow plates were introduced in 2010 to replace the old white and blue plates. It's SOP - states update plates occasionally for reasons specific to them.


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Yellow plates are all cops. Drive carefully around them.


haha


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

This one took me a second which is kinda sad because my best friend is a massive Doctor Who fan and I watch it with her all the time. I was all "Tardis? Ohhh.... It's blue!" :laugh:


----------



## Mayerz (Mar 15, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Yellow plates are all cops. Drive carefully around them.


Hahahah good one :laugh:

Thanks for the info guys :beer:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

spockcat said:


> I don't know how cops can keep up with all the different plates.


I guess it helps that I collect plates, but you just get use to it. 

I knew that was a Michigan plate without even enlarging the picture.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

jaweber said:


> This one took me a second



whats taking me a second is the spare mounted on your front bumper... ... whats the deal with that? :what:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

"Just in case any of you were thinking about asking me that again...."


----------



## Shmi (Mar 25, 2009)

Why yes, they are.










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Abe Froman (Mar 11, 1999)

Does mine count?


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

When will burshes and fents be official?


----------



## Abe Froman (Mar 11, 1999)

PhillyGTIs said:


> When will burshes and fents be official?



Fents has been ordered, and two other guys are arguing over who gets Burshes and who gets 4 Bricks


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Fents has been ordered, and two other guys are arguing over who gets Burshes and who gets 4 Bricks


Hmmm...available.


----------



## yellowbird (Feb 4, 2001)

[email protected] said:


> Fents has been ordered, and two other guys are arguing over who gets Burshes and who gets 4 Bricks


shouldnt it be " 2 fents" ?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

McBanagon said:


> Camero


:laugh: I'm willing to bet a fair few people who consider themselves muscle car lovers would be fooled by this.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

jaweber said:


> :laugh: I'm willing to bet a fair few people who consider themselves muscle car lovers would be fooled by this.


Car meet spectators won't even see it coming.


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

McBanagon said:


> Car meet spectators won't even see it coming.


But they'll see it going.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)




----------



## adrew (Aug 15, 2003)

Self deprecating


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

a warning??


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

Mile high club?


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


>


What kind of car is that? I can't tell.


----------



## madrussian (Mar 29, 2003)

Metallitubby said:


> What kind of car is that? I can't tell.


mitsubishi colt. the horses give it away.


----------



## cramerica (Oct 8, 2004)

madrussian said:


> mitsubishi colt. the horses give it away.


LOL :laugh:


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

madrussian said:


> mitsubishi colt. the horses give it away.


Hyundai Pony, I think.


----------



## TigerinColorado (Jul 16, 2007)

davewg said:


> Of course it would, but I'm not sure that *RGASM* would make it past the personalized plate censors.


Phhhhhsssshhhhhh. Just try Indiana. They seem to have a surprising sense of humor. :what:









BMW i3 gets rollin' behind Indiana "Eat Soot" specialized license plate. :facepalm:


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

*EDIT: Not my car.* Parked beside this one today:


----------



## unoudid (Nov 20, 2012)

A friend posted this on FB. Made me chuckle a bit


----------



## IDdubber (Oct 18, 2006)

:thumbup: :wave:


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

Those are as funny as random, standard plates from the DMV, IDdubber. :laugh:


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)




----------



## comma (Jan 16, 2010)

And yes it was driven by a women.


----------



## DSG-TDI (Mar 7, 2002)

Awesome sense of humor with this one.


----------



## Abe Froman (Mar 11, 1999)

Kar98 said:


> Hyundai Pony, I think.



You're both wrong--it's a Hyundai Equus


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

Not funny just stupid


----------



## BrianMcKay (Oct 7, 2010)

*one of my plates*

*one of my plates:









*


----------



## BrianMcKay (Oct 7, 2010)

*another one*

*another one of my previous plates:
*.*
*


----------



## MasterAdkins (Jan 15, 2002)

Saw this one a while back. 









And this one yesterday.









I saw one this morning that I wasn't quick enough to get, GODWUS1. I had another good one that my phone ate, a Purple Heart plate that read, 1GOTME.


----------



## BrianMcKay (Oct 7, 2010)

*In March I saw this:*


----------



## MartyMcFly88MPH (Feb 18, 2013)

Friend sent me this one


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

It's Florida. Of course you do.


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

jreed1337 said:


>





TooFitToQuit said:


> Timmay?


Pg3.


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

Kar98 said:


> Pg3.


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

MartyMcFly88MPH said:


> Friend sent me this one


Your friend captured a double! With what appears to be some take on 'barbarian'.


----------



## MartyMcFly88MPH (Feb 18, 2013)

Wow good eye


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

Virginia "Friends of Coal" license plate...


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

Traitor!!!!


----------



## YJGUY (Dec 18, 2001)

Forgot I took this one a while back.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

YJGUY said:


> Forgot I took this one a while back.


Was she cute under her helmet?


----------



## YJGUY (Dec 18, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Was she cute under her helmet?



LOL, it was two women in the car but they lost me at the Hammerhead so I never got to see them directly. Anything is better than Fat Stig though...


----------



## BrianMcKay (Oct 7, 2010)

*_________________*walking on ... melted cheese ... or molten gold ... or lava*?*
.








AU for Australia? Or Au for gold — molten gold?


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

BrianMcKay said:


> AU for Australia? Or Au for gold — molten gold?


Or maybe it's the Norwegian word for ouch?


----------



## Volkl (Oct 2, 2003)

I wish I knew how to quit you, Toyota Yaris


----------



## Volkl (Oct 2, 2003)




----------



## shimps1 (Jul 22, 2012)

I think mine is pretty good:


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

shimps1 said:


> I think mine is pretty good:


There is a TX plate "I TO U" on one just like yours trolling the Galveston sand dunes, offering to tow cars out that got stuck in said dunes, for a modest fee, of course. Pissed me off so much, I lifted the rear end of my wife's Toyota Matrix up with my bare hands to put more weight on the front wheels. Worked too and got her unstuck. I have issues. :laugh:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

shimps1 said:


> I think mine is pretty good:


I agree- rust, UCK!


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

AKADriver said:


> Virginia "Friends of Coal" license plate...


He should get some of those generic ebay letters and make "Coalrolla" on the back:laugh:


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

DasCC said:


>


Sacramento? I think I've seen that Scooby around myself.


----------



## RollingInDubs (Jan 23, 2003)

Hulk98 said:


> Pissed me off so much, I lifted the rear end of my wife's Toyota Matrix up with my bare hands to put more weight on the front wheels. Worked too and got her unstuck. I have issues. :laugh:


----------



## shimps1 (Jul 22, 2012)

VDub2625 said:


> I agree- rust, UCK!


That's how all my friends pronounce it too. I've given in to it, that's how my gf refers to the Jeep now.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

shimps1 said:


> That's how all my friends pronounce it too. I've given in to it, that's how my gf refers to the Jeep now.


I feel your pain. My OEMPLS has been "Dimples" for years now (in MA, the O is squarish, but not as square as the straight part of D, so it's confusing as hell).


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

RollingInDubs said:


>


LOL, just need to channel all that "I F88CKING TOLD YA NOT TO DRIVE INTO THE SANDY PART  AND NOW I'LL LOOK LIKE AN IDIOT :banghead: AND DO YOU SEE THAT SMUG FARTSUCKER WITH HIS LICENSE PLATE " and up we go, now give it some gas, there, keep driving, I'll catch up with you.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

cubedfreek said:


> Sacramento? I think I've seen that Scooby around myself.


nah near Monterey.


----------



## Volkl (Oct 2, 2003)

The plates for my Evo finally came, so I took a picture of them with my potato camera


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

Where's the funny?


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Kar98 said:


> Where's the funny?


Theory of evolution. It gave me a :


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

VDub2625 said:


> I agree- rust, UCK!


Ha! That's how I read it too, took a second to get it. Give it a decade or less around here and that sounds about right for a Jeep though 



VWVan said:


> He should get some of those generic ebay letters and make "Coalrolla" on the back:laugh:


I second this idea! opcorn:


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

Today on the 710 I saw *GVA SHET* on a blue GTI. Snapped pic but you were too fast for my potato. I know it's one of you TCLr's!


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

BrianMcKay said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...





PerL said:


> Or maybe it's the Norwegian word for ouch?


Or "HEY YOU!"


----------



## EvoKnvl (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Vicelord (Oct 28, 2009)

Volkl said:


> The plates for my Evo finally came, so I took a picture of them with my potato camera


This is probably too intellectual for most people, I bet you get tired of explaining it. :laugh:


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

Vicelord said:


> This is probably too intellectual for most people, I bet you get tired of explaining it. :laugh:


I saw ARAKNID on a Spyder. They could start there and work their way up.


----------



## julianv (Mar 10, 1999)

It's an acronym. The first rule of driving (although I think it originated with bikers).


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

julianv said:


> It's an acronym. The first rule of driving (although I think it originated with bikers).


ib4 anyone knows what it stands for.


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

PsychoVolvo said:


> ib4 anyone knows what it stands for.


I'm stumped.


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

It's Friday, Friday... which car should I take???


----------



## EvoKnvl (Jan 23, 2012)

PsychoVolvo said:


> ib4 anyone knows what it stands for.


RSD is Rubber Side Down. 

SSU is ? Side Up.


----------



## Boogety Boogety (Jun 22, 2003)

EvoKnvl said:


> RSD is Rubber Side Down.
> 
> SSU is ? Side Up.


Shiny side up, in CB/trucker lingo back in the day


----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

Smooth/slick side up, Rough side down


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## julianv (Mar 10, 1999)

Boogety Boogety said:


> EvoKnvl said:
> 
> 
> > RSD is Rubber Side Down.
> ...


Bingo.

"Keep the shiny side up, rubber side down."

In other words, drive safely.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

He's just a bum :laugh:


----------



## doublec4 (Feb 26, 2009)

I'll see if I can find the pic, but I saw one a few years back, I believe it was when I was in Florida, but the plate read, "UR UGLY"

I was surprised they let him register that?


----------



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)

DasCC said:


>


----------



## DubyaV (Apr 24, 2013)

Visited San Diego last week and saw this one. Made me laugh, because it made all the sense.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

DubyaV said:


> Visited San Diego last week and saw this one. Made me laugh, because it made all the sense.


Socialism?


----------



## Phillip123 (Jan 17, 2016)

FastGTi said:


>


Bloody virgin


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

DubyaV said:


> Visited San Diego last week and saw this one. Made me laugh, because it made all the sense.





PerL said:


> Socialism?



SoCal Sadomasochist?


----------



## TDIBUGMAN (May 15, 2001)




----------



## Lujess (May 18, 2011)




----------



## AnchorsAweigh (Mar 22, 2013)

Potato pic
HR DRESR
Should have been on a miata...
IMG_0863 by justin lowe, on Flickr


----------



## Volkl (Oct 2, 2003)

This Lexus driver must really like her Mad Dog or Nighttrain


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

AnchorsAweigh said:


> Potato pic
> HR DRESR
> Should have been on a miata...
> IMG_0863 by justin lowe, on Flickr


Nice dashboard.


----------



## Vicelord (Oct 28, 2009)

I saw this one today


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

Vicelord said:


> I saw this one today


low testosterone?


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

freedo84gti said:


> low testosterone?


He is driving a Prius...


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Volkl said:


> This Lexus driver must really like her Mad Dog or Nighttrain
> 
> https://scontent.xx.fbcdn.net/v/t1....=5f7a399bec864a4fa8a49dc7e932fa87&oe=57D698B9


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

Nicknamed T-Lo but the plate was taken already?


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

I LOL'ed


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

Anyone want to venture a guess about what this person is trying to proclaim..?


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

hushypushy said:


> Anyone want to venture a guess about what this person is trying to proclaim..?


Eunuch?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

G60 Carat said:


> BM WINE


She drinks wine like it's #1, but it's actually #2.


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

hushypushy said:


> Anyone want to venture a guess about what this person is trying to proclaim..?


Fan of the ocean??


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

robr2 said:


> Fan of the ocean??


Ooooh good one. I was just thinking cvnt.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

cubedfreek said:


> Ooooh good one. I was just thinking cvnt.


What about if the person is just a fan of the band "Great Big Sea"??

Get your heads out of the gutters :laugh:


----------



## derangedsheep (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)




----------



## Hot Wheels (Oct 31, 2006)




----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Might be more sad than funny?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

pretty! Is that a real pre-88 Carat? More pics?


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

VDub2625 said:


> pretty! Is that a real pre-88 Carat? More pics?


Yeah its an 86. I know Canada got the Carat earlier than the USA, I think we had them right off the jump in 1985.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

G60 Carat said:


> Yeah its an 86. I know Canada got the Carat earlier than the USA, I think we had them right off the jump in 1985.


Yes you did! They have different badges (including fender badges), and some other slight differences from 88_. You might like this, this is from 1985:


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

not plate related, but that article talks about a lusty 102hp and torque steer. How times change. Good thing the author never Mazdaspeed 3'd, or he'd be dead.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Cr4shT3st said:


> not plate related, but that article talks about a lusty 102hp and torque steer. How times change. Good thing the author never Mazdaspeed 3'd, or he'd be dead.


Ha no doubt. But honestly the early Twin Cam Sunfire GT/Cavalier Z24 take the cake for torque steer. Not super fast cars, but they torque steered so hard if you were going one handed it better be a death grip or it would rip it out of your hand.

That article says auto trans was the only option, but Sport seats and Sunroof were also optional. (mine came 5spd, sunroof and sport seats)


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

We do not have personal plates in my country, but I found it funny that this 968, a rare sight in it self, had plates that had 944 in the number


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

May only be funny for Pats fans.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

20thAna3282 said:


> May only be funny for Pats fans.


I'm a Pats fan. And I love it. Ha.


----------



## MasterAdkins (Jan 15, 2002)




----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## bronson75 (Aug 22, 2003)

Saw this on the road today. Legit state-issued (non-personalized) MN plate.
















 

Sent from my SM-G930R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Why?



sent from Galaxy Note4 using Tapatalk


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Two in the shop this week (sorry, no pics - because, well, would have raised questions, taking plate pics in the shop....)


*MYBMWI3* (was being attached to the back of an X1...... :screwy: )

*ISHIFT* (car was an automatic. Does the plate mean that the car shifts? Or the driver?)


----------



## Avus (Sep 20, 2000)

cuppie said:


> *MYBMWI3* (was being attached to the back of an X1...... :screwy: )


this is the reason why i end up didn't order my custom plate related to my S2000.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

Bad pic. But I couldn't let this get away.


----------



## MartyMcFly88MPH (Feb 18, 2013)

Ryan1981 said:


> Bad pic. But I couldn't let this get away.


I'm trying to figure out if that has a more appropriate meaning if read with a clean mind.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

MartyMcFly88MPH said:


> I'm trying to figure out if that has a more appropriate meaning if read with a clean mind.


I sure can't figure it out. But again...clean mind...


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

MartyMcFly88MPH said:


> I'm trying to figure out if that has a more appropriate meaning if read with a clean mind.


The "2" or "too" makes it even worse.
Now it's an orgy.
:sly:

That tag wins the prize for the describing the most complicated situation with a vanity tag. :laugh:

Oh please please... let the elderly mother-in-law drive your SUV.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

BRealistic said:


> The "2" or "too" makes it even worse.
> Now it's an orgy.
> :sly:
> 
> ...


Ha. I bet his daughter doesn't get to borrow it.


----------



## bronson75 (Aug 22, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> The "2" or "too" makes it even worse.
> Now it's an orgy.
> :sly:
> 
> ...


If you pronounce the G as a J sound, it changes things ever so slightly. But not much.

Sent from a Galaxy far, far away.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Ryan1981 said:


> Bad pic. But I couldn't let this get away.


I wonder how good his/her cream pies are.


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## FastGTi (Feb 16, 1999)




----------



## MartyMcFly88MPH (Feb 18, 2013)

Metallitubby said:


> I wonder how good his/her cream pies are.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

MartyMcFly88MPH said:


> I'm trying to figure out if that has a more appropriate meaning if read with a clean mind.


Jesus & me 2 

I suspect the driver doesn't know "giz" could be interpreted in other ways :laugh:


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

Spotted at the Indy 500 this year.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MartyMcFly88MPH (Feb 18, 2013)

maybe she has a dog or gremlin named Gizmo?


----------



## PABers (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

MartyMcFly88MPH said:


> maybe she has a dog or gremlin named Gizmo?


It was a dude. And I hope that's the case.


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

my plate:


----------



## QUIRKiT (Dec 19, 2006)

Literally was doing 40 in a 60 in the left hand lane, just cruising. Caused so much traffic.


----------



## doublec4 (Feb 26, 2009)

I could not stop reading, "semen"


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

80s and 90s flashback


----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

dh71704 said:


> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Probably belongs in the DIW thread.


----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

Why I was the passenger if you are referring to me taking the picture. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

dh71704 said:


> Why I was the passenger if you are referring to me taking the picture.
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Nope I'm not metallitubby. I meant the spelling. Cheers!


----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

AtlantaDad said:


> Nope I'm not metallitubby. I meant the spelling. Cheers!


It's all good. :beer:


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

sent from Galaxy Note4 using Tapatalk


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## EvoKnvl (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Egz said:


> 80s and 90s flashback


Good Dog!


...I named my cat Ubu after that.


----------



## PABers (Oct 6, 2012)




----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)




----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

Not funny plate as is, but I saw a LR Discovery in Stavanger, Norway, and it had plates from Tacoma, WA! That's half way around the world!

Map: https://goo.gl/gR50Rl


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

AtlantaDad said:


> Nope I'm not metallitubby.


Thankfully.


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

Metallitubby said:


> Thankfully.


Hey look! Something we agree upon.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

Claff said:


>



oh snap I just saw this guy today on the 495 express lanes. funny I see him here. 

He couldn't afford to pay the 495 express tolls though, so he merged out like a wuss.


----------



## BlackMk6 (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

AtlantaDad said:


> Hey look! Something we agree upon.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Make sure and post more while driving. Tell the world.


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)




----------



## welderdood (Feb 8, 2007)

AtlantaDad said:


>


Just needs a TOOL sticker and it would be spot on


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

welderdood said:


> Just needs a TOOL sticker and it would be spot on


It's on the driver's side window...you just can't see it from that camera angle.


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

If you could relocate that picture to the Dented Camry Thread, that would be greatly appreciated. :thumbup:


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

cubedfreek said:


> If you could relocate that picture to the Dented Camry Thread, that would be greatly appreciated.


Yeah...it's recycled from there (where tubby felt the need to begin his little ad hominem warfare). Thanks though!


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

AtlantaDad said:


> Yeah...it's recycled from there (where tubby felt the need to begin his little ad hominem warfare). Thanks though!


Ya got me. Shame cometh my way. Again, just stay away from me while you are drunk.


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

cubedfreek said:


> If you could relocate that picture to the Dented Camry Thread, that would be greatly appreciated. :thumbup:


----------



## roccc (Feb 6, 2013)

I hope they live in the same house.


----------



## ATL_b6_Wagon (Jul 8, 2012)

Seen here in Atlanta last week. 










This must happen a lot because the passenger rolled down her window and waved while we were taking the picture.


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

roccc said:


> I hope they live in the same house.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

From the web


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

PerL said:


> From the web


Good job. About 5k guys just started packing for Canada...


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

From a gathering today.


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm pretty sure I've posted this here. It's for real. It was my father-in-law's 48th birthday and everyone called him Nick.

A Georgia State Trooper came to his house to confiscate it.


----------



## thegoodson (Sep 8, 2005)

That's gold, Barry! Gold!


----------



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)

Decades ago, someone applied for "SEXISOK" in California, and was denied. The applicant wrote a letter to the then-governor (might have been Jerry "Moonbeam" Brown's first term, not sure) and complained, asking if it were state policy that sex is NOT ok? The application then went through and he got his plate.


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

roccc said:


> I hope they live in the same house.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wvkHIZg_954


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

:laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Tool lover? Anyone know him?


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Tool lover? Anyone know him?


I don't think so Tim.


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

barry2952 said:


> From a gathering today.


Because I know you're a Simpsons fan.


----------



## Volkl (Oct 2, 2003)

ATL_b6_Wagon said:


> Seen here in Atlanta last week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it is a better plate on this car


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Smigelski said:


> Because I know you're a Simpsons fan.


How bout three?


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## 1x1 (Jul 30, 2016)

My coworker's new plate. I'm surprised she was able to get it.


----------



## doublec4 (Feb 26, 2009)

Saw these two the other day:






Maybe the second one is someone from the forum?


----------



## sweatyworker (May 4, 2005)




----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

PRENUP











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zerind (Feb 16, 1999)

Saw this a couple of weeks back


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Kia Optima SX I saw in traffic today.
The SX badge usually on the passenger side has been reduced to just the 'S' and then placed at the end of the 'Optima' badge on the drivers side.

AKA, The "OptimaS PRIME"


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## steve1673 (Aug 4, 1999)

zerind said:


> Saw this a couple of weeks back


There's an exact duplicate Tesla in Austin, Same style plate, that says: IRONY


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

Claff;99856353[QUOTE said:


> Not a very well "kept woman" :laugh:
> 
> With the straw hanging from the bumper maybe the driver keeps a woman in the trunk???


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Allstate vehicle



sent from Galaxy Note4 using Tapatalk


----------



## bronson75 (Aug 22, 2003)

Taken today at Road America:

















Sent from a Galaxy far, far away.


----------



## BrianC (Feb 16, 1999)

Couldn't get a pic, but yesterday I saw an old green Volvo 850 with the plate "SOYLENT"


----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Today I was behind a car with NJ plates that said L8 AGAN. I was  because at this time in 1999 I was dating a girl in GA with the plate L8AGAN. And yes, she was perpetually late.


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

On a 2.slow


----------



## above8k (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

andlf said:


>


I'm sure he is just an instant lottery player.


----------



## bronson75 (Aug 22, 2003)

spockcat said:


> I'm sure he is just an instant lottery player.


Umm, that's more 'scratch one off'. I think.

Sent from a Galaxy far, far away.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

bronson75 said:


> Umn that's more 'scratch one off'. I think.


You have an itch to be scratched. He has a ticket that needs to be rubbed.


----------



## bronson75 (Aug 22, 2003)

spockcat said:


> You have an itch to be scratched. He has a ticket that needs to be rubbed.


Win, win.

Sent from a Galaxy far, far away.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

:thumbup::laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## bronson75 (Aug 22, 2003)

Sent from a Galaxy far, far away.


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

PR3SHUS


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

bronson75 said:


> Sent from a Galaxy far, far away.


:laugh:


----------



## ChiTownA34DR (Dec 6, 2002)

A couple new ones from yesterday...


"PPL EATR"


"BAD AF"


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

Funny license plates, you say?


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

bronson75 said:


> Sent from a Galaxy far, far away.


maybe in reference to being "toad" behind an RV?


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

davewg said:


> maybe in reference to being "toad" behind an RV?


Or in reference to Juke owners calling them "Toads".


----------



## TwoLitreVW (Mar 16, 2000)

... Because it looks like one. 

I mean, look at it.


----------



## 03GTI4Me (Feb 25, 2003)

Saw this one a few days ago and I had to laugh.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Elvis fan?



sent from Galaxy Note4 using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

They aren't getting away from the cops in that, but points to them for the Dukes of Hazzard plate frame



sent from Galaxy Note4 using Tapatalk


----------



## MasterAdkins (Jan 15, 2002)




----------



## bronson75 (Aug 22, 2003)

Sent from a Galaxy far, far away.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

No, the Maverick in nice shape did not escape my notice either...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

TJSwoboda said:


> No, the Maverick in nice shape did not escape my notice either...


Chevelle. Obviously a 69 based on the plate. 

Unless there is a Maverick in the distance that I can't see.


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

DASSMAN



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Chevelle. Obviously a 69 based on the plate.
> 
> Unless there is a Maverick in the distance that I can't see.


Don't mind me, I'm just blind/an idiot... #toolatetoninjaedit


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Well played..


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## MCCCCCRAZY (Feb 27, 2013)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Yo might want to replace da license plate bulb


----------



## exarkun616 (Sep 29, 2014)

I couldn't snatch a pic quick enough but I saw one yesterday that was "1-WENCH" and I have no idea how they got it


----------



## mauwhir (Jan 30, 2009)

I can't find it, but I KNOW there is one of those 'Gandalf' liscence plate pictures earlier in this thread somewhere:


>


I'm pretty sure Gandalf would have trouble keeping this guy from passing:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

I understand the guy had to sell all his classic air-cooled VWs after he got the Scion....


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

This one had us saying it all day


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/alabama-santa-ho-ho_us_585a937de4b0de3a08f399c4



> An Alabama Santa Claus is getting his wish for Christmas this year, but only after a little wrangling with the state’s Department of Revenue.
> 
> Dave Reid, who you cannot deny looks a lot like Santa, received the motor vehicle equivalent to a lump of coal this year when he found out that his “HO HO” vanity license plate were deemed offensive. He plays Santa professionally and has proudly displayed the holiday message on the back of his SUV for the past six years.
> 
> “I have a 1999 4Runner that across the back glass says ‘My other ride is a sleigh’ with a wildlife license plate that says HO HO,” Reid told WSFA-TV. “How offensive is that? People drive by me on the interstate so everyone can wave and take a picture. Who is offended by that? It’s ridiculous.”


----------



## Volkl (Oct 2, 2003)

Kar98 said:


> Funny license plates, you say?



I understand what this guy was doing, but does anyone else see this and think of Down With the Sickness?


----------



## JPawn1 (Apr 4, 2001)

no


----------



## MasterAdkins (Jan 15, 2002)

Volkl said:


> I understand what this guy was doing, but does anyone else see this and think of Down With the Sickness?


Yes, now that you mention it.


----------



## MasterAdkins (Jan 15, 2002)

A couple I spotted driving around Columbus before the Holidays.










.


----------



## MasterAdkins (Jan 15, 2002)

Another from today.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## MasterAdkins (Jan 15, 2002)

I've been seeing a lot lately. This morning on the way to work.


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## bronson75 (Aug 22, 2003)

Not sure how many of these are real, but I'll just leave this here. Minimal clickbait.
http://m.ranker.com/list/dirty-lice...paign=license_plates_funny&asid=6047733327074

Sent from a Galaxy far, far away.


----------



## MasterAdkins (Jan 15, 2002)

Who has Toe Job and Toe Job1?
.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)




----------



## KWOOD (Sep 16, 2011)

Possibly the best I have seen, not to mention the fantastic bumper!


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

MasterAdkins said:


> Who has Toe Job and Toe Job1?
> .


Rex Ryan?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

MAGA FUN!


----------



## Zman86 (Apr 6, 2010)

Potato pic, says "goldbalz"











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

MasterAdkins said:


> I've been seeing a lot lately. This morning on the way to work.


End Prescription Overdose...that's just kinda sad. I'd be afraid to ask about it in case they lost somebody close to them. 

But on that note, if anybody has some Oxycontin's they don't need....


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

I bet this guy does a lot of driftin'. :sly:


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

MasterAdkins said:


>


...and I thought they were still calling it New Poland.


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

PSU said:


> I bet this guy does a lot of driftin'. :sly:


On a boat, maybe.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)




----------



## fife78 (Mar 16, 2005)

PSU said:


> I bet this guy does a lot of driftin'. :sly:


Exton Nissan needs some new plate frames. You can't even see Pennsylvania or the excessively long web address. Hell, there's barely enough room for the expiration sticker.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

fife78 said:


> Exton Nissan needs some new plate frames. You can't even see Pennsylvania or the excessively long web address. Hell, there's barely enough room for the expiration sticker.


PA just did away with the expiration stickers though.


----------



## Sump (Jul 14, 2006)

Whores lover?


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

Sump said:


> Whores lover?


Hell yes.


----------



## Dave Bro (Jun 2, 2012)

Sump said:


> Whores lover?


There was a red jetta that used to drive around near me that had one similar.


----------



## MasterAdkins (Jan 15, 2002)

From yesterday.


----------



## thegoodson (Sep 8, 2005)

BMW 3-series driving around Troy, MI area, also a customer of mine, has STUGOTZ. Not sure how the State let that through.


----------



## MasterAdkins (Jan 15, 2002)

Uh, okay.


----------



## Enthusiast (Oct 8, 2000)

Boss-level douche


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

Enthusiast said:


> Boss-level douche...



Well said


----------



## fife78 (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Shouldn't this plate be on his other ride?


----------



## Rockerchick (May 10, 2005)




----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

sent from Galaxy Note4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

Found on the interwebs


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## OOOO-A3 (Jul 20, 2004)

Saw this today. :laugh: English teacher?


----------



## MasterAdkins (Jan 15, 2002)

Nobody home.


----------



## AKADriver (Nov 20, 2001)

I spotted a genuine PERUVIAN SUPERCAR today.










License plate says EXOTIC. The taillight panel has those generic badge letters spelling out BATCHELOR (sic).:laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## cplessl (Nov 17, 2002)

spockcat said:


>


Nerd alert :laugh:


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

:what:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

spockcat said:


>


  

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Enthusiast (Oct 8, 2000)

One truth, one lie...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Enthusiast said:


> One truth, one lie...


So was she a dog or a babe?


----------



## Enthusiast (Oct 8, 2000)

spockcat said:


> So was she a dog or a babe?


All dog, all day.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

*NatoPizzacatRabbitSS!* :laugh:


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

andlf said:


> *NatoPizzacatRabbitSS!* :laugh:


:laugh: :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## silverxt (Feb 25, 2006)

PizzaCat! said:


>


Nice! Is that a turbo?


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

silverxt said:


> Nice! Is that a turbo?


You know, I was too busy laughing and saying "Hi Everybody!" in my head that I didn't even look for the hood scoop.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

spockcat said:


>


Apparently STUNTED was already taken.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Yo dawg! Are you? Is the car? Or both?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

spotted while out and about on Sunday:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Volkl (Oct 2, 2003)

Forgot I had taken a picture of this, from last summer


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)




----------



## QWKDTSN (Oct 24, 2006)




----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

CodeMan said:


>


Hilarious! :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## madrussian (Mar 29, 2003)

spockcat said:


>


was this guy driving it?


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

/\/\ Wow, they're crazy! :screwy:


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

spockcat said:


>


Is "gotprobed.com" really about aliens?? I'm picturing something much different.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

G60 Carat said:


> Is "gotprobed.com" really about aliens?? I'm picturing something much different.


The first rule of "gotprobed.com", is that we don't talk about "gotprobed.com"!


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Spotted four days ago:


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Just got a pic of a Tesla with the plate GAS 404 but the pic came out like **** because of the rain

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

And a friend sent me this one...


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

Volkl said:


> Forgot I had taken a picture of this, from last summer


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

🙄🙄🙄🙄

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Fun fact: white chocolate is actually blue


----------



## cubedfreek (Apr 13, 2010)

Claff said:


> Fun fact: white chocolate is actually blue


^^^ white girl who tries too hard. Ideal man = someone recently released from prison...or currently enrolled, she doesn't care.


----------



## YJGUY (Dec 18, 2001)




----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

Couple I saw in the last few days...


----------



## Tourenwagen (Dec 28, 2002)




----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)




----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Saw a couple of plates like this lately. I assume they're designed to confuse anyone trying to report it, but is that still going to be a thing with electronic plate scanners?









Also, shouldn't this really be "FERALHORSE" ?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

Here are a few from around Phoenix in the last two weeks:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## CanadianTurbo (May 9, 2001)

The license plate game in Hong Kong is amazing, I have seen some wonderful ones so far in my time here, but I will do a better job of taking pics. 

Here is one to start off, not too funny but not quite James Bond either and bonus rare Aston Martin Cygnet too.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

truth in advertising


----------



## nix6speed (Jan 25, 2008)




----------



## CanadianTurbo (May 9, 2001)

A couple recent ones


----------



## Dave Bro (Jun 2, 2012)

Might have posted this already but I saw this at the liquor store.


----------



## Hop2It82 (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

GRSWOLD


----------



## Volkl (Oct 2, 2003)

Hmm, I think they are confused


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## Hop2It82 (Dec 30, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave Bro (Jun 2, 2012)




----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)




----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

LIKABAUS


----------



## MasterAdkins (Jan 15, 2002)

Some new ones. The GT also had stickers of the lead minions in the rear side window.









.








.








.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Let's be real, she's always on time for it. Low cut shirt, overly-big aviators, and the stupid mouth open grin. Recipe for bootylove.


----------



## reelknead1 (Oct 7, 2007)

The shadow she's casting is unique...


----------



## cerksies (Jan 26, 2001)

reelknead1 said:


> The shadow she's casting is unique...


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

^^ :laugh::laugh:


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

She appears to be not only looking for the D, but the F, C, U and S as well.


----------



## crashmtb (Dec 24, 2004)

Spotted a while ago


----------



## bronson75 (Aug 22, 2003)

Wimbledon said:


>


Male porn star?


Sent from a Galaxy far, far away.


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Let's be real, she's always on time for it. Low cut shirt, overly-big aviators, and the stupid mouth open grin. Recipe for bootylove.


Where does the foot Tattoo fit in?


----------



## F Student (Oct 11, 2002)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Let's be real, she's always on time for it. *Low cut shirt, overly-big aviators, and the stupid mouth open grin. Recipe for bootylove.*


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

CoolJetta3 said:


>


RIP Michael McMuffin.


----------



## Lujess (May 18, 2011)

Another Slim Shady entry - apparently he spends time in MA driving a now-crashed Subaru Forester....


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

20thAna3282 said:


>


Are those some BMW shark fin antennas being used as vortex generators? :laugh:


----------



## Sledge (May 15, 2005)

LaFerrari said:


> Are those some BMW shark fin antennas being used as vortex generators? :laugh:


Not only does he get amazing downforce, his radio reception is magnificent :laugh:


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)




----------



## fife78 (Mar 16, 2005)

Rush fan, perhaps?


----------



## MasterAdkins (Jan 15, 2002)

fife78 said:


> Rush fan, perhaps?


Former Torontoite?


----------



## fife78 (Mar 16, 2005)

MasterAdkins said:


> Former Torontoite?


That's another possibility.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

@McMike said:


>


:laugh:

and for YYZ...I bet Rush fan.


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

Wait for it


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## Mark Vier (Dec 9, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hop2It82 (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

In the state with the least actual coastline









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Treasure hunt









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Aussie









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

It's so tiny and precious! And RHD, too!


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

The boat









Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

King Kahn









Playa


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

CoolJetta3 said:


> In the state with the least actual coastline
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, at least type out what's on the plate with a photo like that. 



Alabama is revoking this one. 

http://www.al.com/news/huntsville/index.ssf/2017/08/alabama_issued_this_tag_then_s.html



> Photos of an Alabama car tag reading "FKYALL" have been popping up on Facebook this summer. But the tag's days of fame may be numbered.
> 
> After either approving the wording or letting it slip through the cracks, the Alabama Department of Revenue has sent the vehicle's Madison County owner a letter. The letter dated July 24 says, "This message has been rejected for display ... deemed offensive to the general public."


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

@McMike said:


> Dude, at least type out what's on the plate with a photo like that.
> 
> Oops, I took the pic and posted it while at a stop in the traffic then didn't even go back to it. Vacation, forgot all about it. In any case it says OCEAN on a New Hampshire plate
> 
> ...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

CoolJetta3 said:


> it says OCEAN on a New Hampshire plate


She probably spent 30 minuted trying to figure out how to get "Caribbean Queen" on a plate and settled.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9f16Fw_K45s


----------



## F Student (Oct 11, 2002)

@McMike said:


> ...
> 
> 
> Alabama is revoking this one.
> ...


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Carson Fiber (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## MasterAdkins (Jan 15, 2002)

Some new ones.









.








.


----------



## audi80Quattro (Apr 7, 2004)

MasterAdkins said:


> .


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

Cool.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


>


When you think a Transit Connect is small until an OG Mini is parked next to it

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## CanadianTurbo (May 9, 2001)

Not sure that sounds as good as she thinks










I hope she/he likes them hot












And yes Toyota Alphard and Vellfires are that popular in HK, plus they like to mod them


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

MM BACN


----------



## jaysvw (Oct 15, 2001)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CanadianTurbo (May 9, 2001)

I spotted this one on Friday.


----------



## MylesPH1 (Aug 6, 2000)

CanadianTurbo said:


> And yes Toyota Alphard and Vellfires are that popular in HK, plus they like to mod them


Never seen one before. Not gonna lie, kinda like that a lot


----------



## CanadianTurbo (May 9, 2001)

Not funny but I did spot a Rolls Royce Phantom with the licence plate "9", which is still the 4th most expensive plate ever auctioned in HK from 1994. I wish I was able to get a picture.

http://www.td.gov.hk/en/about_us/his...s__/index.html


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)




----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)




----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Dangit! They didn't give me sauce with my breakfast burritos...


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)




----------



## benzivr6 (Feb 16, 2001)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

I've seen a white Tesla Model S a couple times that has a plate that says, "2FST4GAS". :laugh:
I need to get a pic of it.


----------



## RennbahnPolizei (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

God's Jif? is that like a special flavor or something?


----------



## Sledge (May 15, 2005)

RennbahnPolizei said:


>


Obviously a former Jeep owner :laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Only 65 more payments to go #blessed


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Now you all have to sea it


----------



## amusante1002 (Jul 5, 2016)

GolfTango said:


>


NO WAYYY, I had this plate for years. I gotta get it on my new one


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

Okay, which one of you nerds is this?


----------



## iheartphaetons (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Typical/predictable.


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

iheartphaetons said:


>


Don't forget the Rodney Dangerfield impersonator parked next to him with PASADNA 



My friend's Camaro:


----------



## TwoLitreVW (Mar 16, 2000)

So I guess that University of Florida education gets you into the modern convertible LeBaron.


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

^^ I would've kept the MG. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## iheartphaetons (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## Samson (Dec 2, 1999)

Appropriate:


----------



## bronson75 (Aug 22, 2003)

I just got mine. 









Sent from a Galaxy far, far away.


----------



## CanadianTurbo (May 9, 2001)

Fairly entertaining


----------



## adrew (Aug 15, 2003)

Onomatopoeia


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Yesterday I saw a Hungarian plate here that was LOL-707. :laugh:


----------



## Ef1Fitty (Jun 20, 2012)

I saw this downtown yesterday, the two sweetest words in the English language de-fault de-fault de-fault!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Time machine?


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

@DonL suggested that I get BRZERS for the BRZ. I said no.

But KUHLBRZ is available........


----------



## bronson75 (Aug 22, 2003)

atomicalex said:


> @DonL suggested that I get BRZERS for the BRZ. I said no.
> 
> But KUHLBRZ is available........


In the diamonds, baby.









Sent from a Galaxy far, far away.


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Lady Tank?


----------



## kickapoo (Oct 25, 2011)

In case you ever wondered if he does or doesn't...


----------



## kickapoo (Oct 25, 2011)

This is a great one with a sense of humor - HA MARC - in Russian this translates to "To Mars"


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Time machine?


Haha, I know that car and the owner...that plate used to be on his 996 Carrera. :laugh:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

LaFerrari said:


> Haha, I know that car and the owner...that plate used to be on his 996 Carrera. :laugh:


No request to blur it?


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

I dunno...









Orly?


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

TJSwoboda said:


> No request to blur it?


Touche


----------



## EvoKnvl (Jan 23, 2012)

Saw this today...


----------



## iheartphaetons (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

iheartphaetons said:


>


Just for those (especially that first one), you get the Sportage.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

Spotted this guy on the way to work today:


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

DasCC said:


>



Here they banned anything with 69 in it. Wife's uncle has a 69 Chevelle he races in Sportsman Pro, and he went to get "PRO 69" and they said no. Here they let you explain what the plate means, and he did, still no go. His old 69 rag top Chevelle used to have "FINE 69", he asked about using that plate again and they said nope, blanket rule, don't care. But if the car was a 70, no problem! :screwy:


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

G60 Carat said:


> But if the car was a 70, no problem! :screwy:


So suggest he apply for PRO 70-1.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

G60 Carat said:


> Here they banned anything with 69 in it. Wife's uncle has a 69 Chevelle he races in Sportsman Pro, and he went to get "PRO 69" and they said no. Here they let you explain what the plate means, and he did, still no go. His old 69 rag top Chevelle used to have "FINE 69", he asked about using that plate again and they said nope, blanket rule, don't care. But if the car was a 70, no problem! :screwy:


In California, they only allow you to have '69' if the car it's being attached to is a 1969 car.


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)




----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

owner must be from boston originally..


----------



## Hop2It82 (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

good thing he got these plates to let us know that he knows what type of car he's driving. whew. if only there were some way in which manufacturers could indicate what type of vehicle i'm driving.... if only .


----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

This one slipped through the cracks here.


----------



## amusante1002 (Jul 5, 2016)

col.mustard said:


> good thing he got these plates to let us know that he knows what type of car he's driving. whew. if only there were some way in which manufacturers could indicate what type of vehicle i'm driving.... if only .


I see nothing wrong with this  My old B5 and current B8


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

"LUDAWAT"









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

Dawg Dee-Lux said:


> This one slipped through the cracks here.


Just curious, how much are custom plates in Norway?


----------



## Dawg Dee-Lux (Jul 16, 2004)

Turbo II said:


> Just curious, how much are custom plates in Norway?


1150 of your glorious American capitalist dollars


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

Hat tip to Miles Davis


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

Fined said:


> Hat tip to Miles Davis


8 digits on a plate??


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

Dawg Dee-Lux said:


> 1150 of your glorious American capitalist dollars


You better like the plate then for that money .


----------



## Fined (Sep 3, 2013)

robr2 said:


> 8 digits on a plate??


It's different from state to state. I've lived in states with just 7 too.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Fined said:


> It's different from state to state. I've lived in states with just 7 too.


Only 6 in MA and RI


----------



## Shmi (Mar 25, 2009)

Dawg Dee-Lux said:


> 1150 of your glorious American capitalist dollars


Are you serious? Wow.


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

Fined said:


> It's different from state to state. I've lived in states with just 7 too.


Oh I realize that. I hadn't noticed any state that had gone to 8 yet. As noted, here in MA we have 6 digits and it's been that way for as long as I can remember.


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

*I just had to...........*:laugh::laugh::laugh::wave:ic:


----------



## TSI GLI (Sep 19, 2011)

1 can 'rado said:


> *I just had to...........*:laugh::laugh::laugh::wave:ic:


Me too, slightly different though...


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

robr2 said:


> Oh I realize that. I hadn't noticed any state that had gone to 8 yet. As noted, here in MA we have 6 digits and it's been that way for as long as I can remember.


We're back to 7 now, but California did have 8 digits for a very brief period around 1985.


----------



## QUIRKiT (Dec 19, 2006)

TSI GLI said:


> Me too, slightly different though...



Considerng "LOL NOX" for my wagon. 😂


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Blues Bros.... Wrong car.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

CoolJetta3 said:


> Blues Bros.... Wrong car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Should have bought an ex-cop Explorer/Durango to keep up with the times .


----------



## Hot Wheels (Oct 31, 2006)

Time to order a new plate... OJ FREE


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Hot Wheels said:


> Time to order a new plate... OJ FREE


He just purchases a lot of breakfast sandwiches.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

friend took this during his work commute:


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

^ ermm...what kind of person was driving that guzzler plate? 90% percent chance it's a methed out Juggalo skank. 10% chance it's a 65 year old glory hole aficionado.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

n0rdicalex. said:


> CM GUZLR


FFS what was this person thinking? Spouse has JZ LOBBR?


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

S1ack said:


> FFS what was this person thinking? Spouse has JZ LOBBR?


apparently the spouse has something equally bad. 

small-town Indiana for what it's worth.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

StressStrain said:


> ^ ermm...what kind of person was driving that guzzler plate? 90% percent chance it's a methed out *Juggalette skank. 10% chance it's a 65 year old glory hole aficionado.


FTFY, I hear their called Juggalettes. And yes you might be right.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Parked next to me at Trader Joe's









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## F Student (Oct 11, 2002)

StressStrain said:


> ^ ermm...what kind of person was driving that guzzler plate? 90% percent chance it's a methed out Juggalo skank. 10% chance it's a 65 year old glory hole aficionado.


It's not a Cavalier/Cobalt or Pontiac Grand Am so the odds of it being a Juggalette are greatly reduced. :laugh:


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

dviking mk2 said:


> FTFY, I hear their called Juggalettes. And yes you might be right.


I wouldn't assume this is a woman. There are plenty of Juggalo guys that need to support their crack rock-n-rye habit.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

The most powerful RAV4 in the world









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

^ Word on the street is ONLY 713 whp....


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)




----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Not a funny plate...but I ponder the quality of their work.


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

andlf said:


> Not a funny plate...but I ponder the quality of their work.


I guess they actually do a better job when paid with a small bag rather than with money .


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

Hot Wheels said:


> Time to order a new plate... OJ FREE


The Juice is loose.


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

I got approved for MEMEM3 (I have an M3). I thought it was kinda funny since everyone these days seems to think of no one else but themselves but after seeing it on paper I think most people will take the meaning as Meme M3...back to the drawing board. :laugh:


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Original









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hop2It82 (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

CoolJetta3 said:


> The most powerful RAV4 in the world
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Two beers says the owner doesn't even get it.

If I had that plate, I would have so much fun with stickérs. Probably get a hole bunch of hte blipshift +5hp stickers and load the car up.


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

atomicalex said:


> Two beers says the owner doesn't even get it.
> 
> If I had that plate, I would have so much fun with stickérs. Probably get a hole bunch of hte blipshift +5hp stickers and load the car up.


He forgot the decimal point, should be 71.3…!


----------



## Atl-Atl (Jun 7, 2006)

Saw this in downtown Phoenix last week.


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)




----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)




----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Just gotta tell you, girl...









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## g-man_ae (Jun 20, 2001)

*Maine's Freedom of License Plate Speech Rubs Some the Wrong Way*

http://www.thedrive.com/news/20678/maines-freedom-of-license-plate-speech-rubs-some-the-wrong-way



> Dustin Shaw drives a Ford Focus upon which he bestowed the license plate "F*CKUS," [censored] which is a common joke among Focus owners. But fellow employees at Bath Iron Works didn't get the joke. Instead, they read the plate as "F*CK U.S.," which did not go over well for a contractor that builds warships for the U.S. Navy.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

In other socio-political news









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## adam1991 (Jul 24, 2002)




----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

03 Snatek?


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

Why do you need a license plate frame that says COBRA just a few inches above a huge bumper with giant COBRA lettering on it.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

turbo_nine said:


> Why do you need a license plate frame that says COBRA just a few inches above a huge bumper with giant COBRA lettering on it.


Just in case you missed it.:sly:


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

Saw this one on the way to work today:


----------



## MoPho (May 12, 2007)

On my 62 Mini













.


----------



## CanadianTurbo (May 9, 2001)

Not so subliminal advertising...


----------



## Hot Wheels (Oct 31, 2006)

Sweet Kia. Sorry for the crappy pic


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

turbo_nine said:


> Why do you need a license plate frame that says COBRA just a few inches above a huge bumper with giant COBRA lettering on it.


Should have went with "Cobra" ? 


Better yet KAI


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

CoolJetta3 said:


> Just gotta tell you, girl...


What if - if - just if - the driver is an amazing urologist?


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

🤣🤣🤣🤣

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I wonder how often they get audited.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

turbo_nine said:


> Why do you need a license plate frame that says COBRA just a few inches above a huge bumper with giant COBRA lettering on it.


Same with this. Owning the Chevy is the only hint we need that you like Chevy.


----------



## bach61 (Mar 10, 2018)

turbo_nine said:


> Why do you need a license plate frame that says COBRA just a few inches above a huge bumper with giant COBRA lettering on it.


Redun-dundancy ? 

What if their car emblem falls off ?


----------



## Hop2It82 (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## mprenwick (Sep 14, 2002)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

mprenwick said:


>


FTFY


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

It is hard to see it, was hard to take the picture with vehicle in motion (I know, I know…) and with the low light in the morning. But it says “IAM NUTZ”


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

I thought this was some kind of Dragonball Z thing for a minute



Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hop2It82 (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)




----------



## DubyaV (Apr 24, 2013)

A creative marriage proposal?


----------



## Volkl (Oct 2, 2003)

Spotted this second gen C/K on my way home from work today


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

Not sure how this got by the entendre police. Unless he explained diving to teh DMV some how.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

Uber man has been cheating with Lyft.

Or 

Jim always skips leg day (because he only lyfts...)


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

S1ack said:


> GET TANKD


i always wonder about the folks who _choose_ to have a plate like this. I mean, you are painting a big red "LOOK AT ME" target on you every single time you frequent a pub, or cross the lines, or forget to use as blinker, or run a yellow that turns red, or don't come to a complete 3sec stop at a stop sign, or etc. etc.


----------



## F Student (Oct 11, 2002)

col.mustard said:


> i always wonder about the folks who _choose_ to have a plate like this. I mean, you are painting a big red "LOOK AT ME" target on you every single time you frequent a pub, or cross the lines, or forget to use as blinker, or run a yellow that turns red, or don't come to a complete 3sec stop at a stop sign, or etc. etc.



But officer, my plate refers to a diving tank. Didn't you read the frame that is partially blocking the plate. :laugh:


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

I just spotted "ST NICK" apparently he's from Vermont.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

Volkl said:


> Spotted this second gen C/K on my way home from work today


----------



## BlackMiata (May 25, 2018)

BMW M6 - License plate was I8AMG
Don't recall the make, but an exotic sports car went flying by me the License plate was YISPEED, it appeared to be quite appropriate given how fast he passed me.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

I only appreciate this because it's a town near where I'm originally from in CT (and my sister lives there)... Plus I like the car









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## CanadianTurbo (May 9, 2001)

I did not see the driver so I cannot confirm who was driving this car, but probably more a Mr Tang or Tong


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

CanadianTurbo said:


> I did not see the driver so I cannot confirm who was driving this car, but probably more a Mr Tang or Tong


i pity da foo!


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

He pities the fuel


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

cityjohn said:


> He pities the fuel


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## CanadianTurbo (May 9, 2001)

cityjohn said:


> He pities the fuel


Very clever :laugh::laugh:

I also spotted a Lamborghini Diablo with the plate A GAME but I was unable to grab a pic this time.


----------



## Hop2It82 (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)




----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

Comic ****ing Sans










Vanquish


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Not sure how this got past the DMV, but I like it. 








Maybe they said it means ?For Miss Hot?


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

Dave_Car_Guy said:


> Not sure how this got past the DMV, but I like it.


And they've had it for a while; it's the plate style from around 1988 to 1994.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

atomicalex said:


>


Am I the only one who read this as 'Vaneesh' with an Indian accent?


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

StressStrain said:


> Am I the only one who read this as 'Vaneesh' with an Indian accent?


yes.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Right here. Right now.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

spockcat said:


> Right here. Right now.


Fo Sho


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

My wife snapped this on our drive up to NE










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Yuppie Scum (Mar 23, 2014)

CoolJetta3 said:


> My wife snapped this on our drive up to NE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don’t get it, that’s not how we pronounce it. More like “baw-stin.” And that’s not any kind of New England state license plate right?

Clearly some pink hat Red Sox fan from out of state


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

Yuppie Scum said:


> I don’t get it, that’s not how we pronounce it. More like “baw-stin.” And that’s not any kind of New England state license plate right?
> 
> Clearly some pink hat Red Sox fan from out of state


Boston?


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Yuppie Scum said:


> I don’t get it, that’s not how we pronounce it. More like “baw-stin.” And that’s not any kind of New England state license plate right?
> 
> Clearly some pink hat Red Sox fan from out of state


It looks like a Delaware plate. They we're on the NJTP northbound


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

CoolJetta3 said:


> It looks like a Delaware plate. They we're on the NJTP northbound
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


They're in Joisey!?!?


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

What exit


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

It was close to the Cranbury exit

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

spockcat said:


> They're in Joisey!?!?


Now I've got to find the person with that plate 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

CoolJetta3 said:


> It was close to the Cranbury exit
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


That's 8A


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

spockcat said:


> They're in Joisey!?!?


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

Edward has a fart can and a sense of humor:










and not a plate, but I was behind this CR-V at a red light and noticed this funny custom plate frame. I think it's great when people love their "normal" cars :thumbup:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

some WI plates from car shows this summer


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)




----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

patrikman said:


>


Win!!


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

For plates on Vipers, this is second only to one I was told about but didn't see myself: Illinois plate, ENZOWHO.


----------



## CanadianTurbo (May 9, 2001)

Looking like they have left the UK and are not going back...


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

Aston la vista baby :wave:


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

cityjohn said:


> Aston la vista baby :wave:


Good one, brah.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

That Vista Cruiser! :heart:


----------



## iheartphaetons (Dec 5, 2008)

The latest sightings in Orange County


----------



## 03GTI4Me (Feb 25, 2003)

Saw this one in Vegas last weekend. 

Looks like Clark is a real piece of work 










Yes, I am aware that Vegas is in Clark County.


----------



## Volkl (Oct 2, 2003)

Superman would not drive a CMax


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

03GTI4Me said:


> Saw this one in Vegas last weekend.
> 
> Looks like Clark is a real piece of work
> 
> ...


So Superman is Ivanka Trump?


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Seem like a good way to have the police watch you like a hawk after last call.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## VEGAS VR6 (Dec 2, 2002)




----------



## Enthusiast (Oct 8, 2000)




----------



## Enthusiast (Oct 8, 2000)




----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

is 'ssey' an attempt at ese / Hessay



VEGAS VR6 said:


>


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Ok.









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

CoolJetta3 said:


> Ok.


I'll get the "Boos" started: 
1. not allowed to walk or cross the street. what gives?!
2. is it "Schoolhouse Road", or "Hagey T...."? get yo dang road names straightened out!
3. someone needs to mow that dang grass. that shcool/farmhouse with silo scene looks like the perfect hideout for someone in the Walking dead. 
:laugh:


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

It is Schoolhouse Rd. Hagey Tours is a bus company down that road. 

And that intersection is pretty rural, no sidewalks or crosswalks. Not sure who owns the farm with the silo, they probably cut that grass 2-3 times a season

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

CoolJetta3 said:


> It is Schoolhouse Rd. Hagey Tours is a bus company down that road.
> 
> And that intersection is pretty rural, no sidewalks or crosswalks. Not sure who owns the farm with the silo, they probably cut that grass 2-3 times a season
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


so it's not OK to boo then? can i at least boo your "Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk"?


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

:laugh::laugh:


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Word up









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

CoolJetta3 said:


> Word up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


W3RD

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

I wonder if they even know the environmental impacts of manufacturing these and the batteries within them.  if they were a _real_ treehugger, wouldn't they have a bicycle? :laugh:











Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)




----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Um, wut?


----------



## gmeover (Feb 19, 2008)

I finally took a picture of this in the parking lot at work.










I am not sure if the owner gets the (most likely unintended) irony.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Pulled into Publix behind a stock Wrangler with LRGFRYE as the tag.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

gmeover said:


> I finally took a picture of this in the parking lot at work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should leave a Vegemite sandwich on his hood


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

My buddy sent this to me this morning. I chuckled

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

bzcat said:


> You should leave a Vegemite sandwich on his hood


He might already be holdin' one.


----------



## Aseras (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## CanadianTurbo (May 9, 2001)

Not the funniest but a fun sighting...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

More often than not here in VA, an electric vehicle has some smug reference to not using fuel or some electricity reference/pun. 

I think this is the first time I have ever seen one that was able to reference TWO cars. Makes me wonder what the other plate is.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

Any idea what this means?


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

GolfTango said:


> Any idea what this means?


Probably has a home at Goose Rocks Beach in Maine.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Sadly he is still here.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Na na na na na na na na na na na na na na smug van!


----------



## Aseras (Dec 2, 2010)

@McMike said:


> More often than not here in VA, an electric vehicle has some smug reference to not using fuel or some electricity reference/pun.
> 
> I think this is the first time I have ever seen one that was able to reference TWO cars. Makes me wonder what the other plate is.


Plug1n. He's a volt guy










https://gm-volt.com/forum/showthread.php?176690-PLUG1N-Reaches-75-000-Miles


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Remember when 6 speed was a badge on the back of some cars?


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Mrs Claus?









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Wide open









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Ummm....









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Lujess (May 18, 2011)

No pics, but wife and I saw the following over the past 24 hours (both NH plates):

On a 2018 Mustang GT:
"OURLTLPONY"

On a Ram pick-up
"TRUMP20" 

Regardless of your political leanings, not sure why you would waste that space and $ on a politician.....


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

He gets coffee... And a Tesla Model S.


----------



## iheartphaetons (Dec 5, 2008)

Presented without comment.


----------



## squelchy451 (May 19, 2016)

iheartphaetons said:


> Presented without comment.


I don't get these 'make model year' vanity plates, and the fact that this guy in particular went out of his way to debadge his car, only to present the same information on a vanity plate.
I recently saw a BMW 328i with....BMW328I as the license plate. Can you say lack of imagination?


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

squelchy451 said:


> I don't get these 'make model year' vanity plates, and the fact that this guy in particular went out of his way to debadge his car, only to present the same information on a vanity plate.
> I recently saw a BMW 328i with....BMW328I as the license plate. Can you say lack of imagination?


He even debadged his plate. No month, just what looks to be a 2016 and a 2018 sticker.


----------



## amusante1002 (Jul 5, 2016)

Got these gems today

Not sure this lady realizes she looks like a huge stoner









And look at this weirdo - this wouldn't be cool with any president (It says 45 Trump if the pic isn't clear)


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Ooh, important plate is important:










Yeah, indeed:










Again, indeed: (gets Kiss song stuck in head for the whole day)


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

My dad's CTS-V Wagon...


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

roman16v said:


> My dad's CTS-V Wagon...


  
Very nice


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Senior Member said:


>


James Bond's lazy brother, Joe Bond?


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

spockcat said:


> James Bond's lazy brother, Joe Bond?


I think it was this guy


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

spockcat said:


> James Bond's lazy brother, Joe Bond?


Did schnel move and downgrade?

Just joking...


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Senior Member said:


>


A couple of days' pay says that plate belongs on another vehicle. This just screams "run me" to the cops.


----------



## audi80Quattro (Apr 7, 2004)

On my Husqvarna. Don’t have a pic of the plate on the bike.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

I saw this a few days ago. Would it be wrong to remove these from cars when I see them?

I mean, it's not like it's a valid plate. It would be like picking up a used napkin, or an empty soda can, right?


----------



## Volkl (Oct 2, 2003)

Spotted this humble plate in LA over the weekend


----------



## ionutiasi (Oct 8, 2008)

My own









Trimis de pe al meu FIG-LX1 folosind Tapatalk
Not sure if funny, butt...


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

Volkl said:


> Spotted this humble plate in LA over the weekend


Makes me think that there is a backstory to it, someone caled the guy a failure so he actually went and succeded in life. Now he's showing them that "failure". Or maybe it's because the owner thought it was funny, who knows.


----------



## CanadianTurbo (May 9, 2001)

I think they are a bit confused


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

"You keep using that word..."


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

#RustyMR2 got some love.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

friend saw this back home:










yep.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

CanadianTurbo said:


> I think they are a bit confused


That's actually super awesome :thumbup:


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## amusante1002 (Jul 5, 2016)

We got a Dale Sr. Fan here...or a Petty Fan?


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

I despise when people make their tag the model of their car... except when it's pun-y


----------



## amusante1002 (Jul 5, 2016)

col.mustard said:


> I despise when people make their tag the model of their car... except when it's pun-y


Does mine pass?


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

amusante1002 said:


> Does mine pass?


3 S's. does it just say "S four"? I must not be getting the pun or joke. 

example: my neighbor owned an M5 with the tag "BMW M5" :facepalm:


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

amusante1002 said:


> Does mine pass?


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

audi80Quattro said:


> On my Husqvarna. Don’t have a pic of the plate on the bike.


Do RI have six-digit motorcycle plates? Mine would say "NOT FAT" if I had a Husqvarna.


----------



## amusante1002 (Jul 5, 2016)

col.mustard said:


> 3 S's. does it just say "S four"? I must not be getting the pun or joke.
> 
> example: my neighbor owned an M5 with the tag "BMW M5" :facepalm:


Yea, it's just a dumb way to say S4


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

There's gotta be a subliminal message in here somewhere. 666 8 days a week? Send your money to T.J. Swoboda Fight the Bad Fight Ministries. Money on our insecurities is money well spent.









Um, highway duo? All I know is I'm sick of traffic getting backed up here, because the green isn't long enough and our traffic engineers go to work, do a bad job and laugh their ****ing $sses all the way to the bank. (considers who signs my own paycheck, shrugs)









Um, not in a Ford Edge you aren't.


----------



## H2O_Doc (Oct 25, 2018)




----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Volkl (Oct 2, 2003)

I wonder if this person is fun to talk to


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Volkl said:


> I wonder if this person is fun to talk to


Depends on what you like talking about


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

Volkl said:


> I wonder if this person is fun to talk to





NeverEnoughCars said:


> Depends on what you like talking about


And who you're talking with.


----------



## thegoodson (Sep 8, 2005)

Snapped this, pretty sure it was unintentional, but I chuckled.


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

Didn't get a photo but saw a bright blue Chevy Sonic in Maine with:

HDG HOG


----------



## audi80Quattro (Apr 7, 2004)

Caught this at the last moment.


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

audi80Quattro said:


> Juke Box Hero


So corny. I love it.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

TAX CUT


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

MrMook said:


> So corny. I love it.


Maybe he is an X Box Hero?


----------



## MrMook (Dec 3, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Maybe he is an X Box Hero?


I don't think the guys in Foreigner ever played X-Box.


----------



## audi80Quattro (Apr 7, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Maybe he is an X Box Hero?


But it’s on a Juke. How could he be anything but a juke box hero?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

audi80Quattro said:


> But it’s on a Juke. How could he be anything but a juke box hero?


I missed that it was on a Juke. That's how.


----------



## audi80Quattro (Apr 7, 2004)

spockcat said:


> I missed that it was on a Juke. That's how.


Makes sense. I did obscure some of the badge.


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Not new thread worthy, so I'm putting it here. 



> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/sask...ment-insurance-assman-license-plate-1.5008302
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

Are they finally getting Seinfeld reruns up in Saskatoon???


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

robr2 said:


> Are they finally getting Seinfeld reruns up in Saskatoon???


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

Is this what happens when you sneeze, slip out a fart and get a little something unexpected? 

2019-02-08_09-19-20 by geofftii2002, on Flickr


----------



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)

Back in the early days of California offering vanity plates, someone requested "SEX IS OK", and was rejected by the DMV. He wrote a letter to then-governor (on his first go-round) Jerry Brown, asking if it was state policy that sex is NOT ok? His request was pushed through. (pardon the expression)


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Who is it here who's #triggered by state-the-obvious plates?









Reminds me of Car and Driver's "Sexy Lexy" cover for the SC430...


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Right after posting that, I came across a sort of combination of both themes:


----------



## Enthusiast (Oct 8, 2000)




----------



## Hop2It82 (Dec 30, 2016)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

@McMike said:


> Not new thread worthy, so I'm putting it here.


LOL
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/saskatchewan/dave-assman-sgi-vanity-licence-plate-1.5017377


> Dave Assman is sticking it to the man by sticking it to the back of his truck.
> 
> When Assman (pronounced "Oss-men") applied for a personalized licence plate, his request was denied. Saskatchewan Government Insurance, which manages vehicle registration, called the name an "unacceptable slogan."
> 
> The Melville, Sask., man has since immortalized his last name on the back of his truck with a large decal that looks like a giant Saskatchewan licence plate.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

This guy should do the same thing.

https://www.theglobeandmail.com/new...te-with-mans-surname-grabher/article34417859/


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)




----------



## DubyaV (Apr 24, 2013)

Mustang... horse fly?


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

Sometimes you gotta jump on the plate first


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)




----------



## Wimbledon (Nov 25, 2005)

Saw this one this morning.


----------



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)




----------



## CanadianTurbo (May 9, 2001)

Not really too funny, but probably 3 in one pic. I am not even sure if the 996 was actually a Targa...


----------



## VRACERW (May 25, 2005)

KevinC said:


>


this one can go 2 ways:
1) he his a meat head and goes to the gym everyday or

2) they like Stereo ID and are into the edm/electro music


----------



## smetzger (Oct 21, 2004)

Wimbledon said:


> Saw this one this morning.


Personal Trainer?
Likes Pot?
Sells printing products and can't spell?

so confusing...


----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

I've always lurked on this thread and giggle. I collect them. and have way too many of them. A bunch are even my own....:laugh:









[/url]/IMG]


----------



## Volkl (Oct 2, 2003)




----------



## Volkl (Oct 2, 2003)

funnee84bunny said:


> I've always lurked on this thread and giggle. I collect them. and have way too many of them. A bunch are even my own....:laugh:


I have most of my plates as well, hanging on the wall in my garage, some of them are ever personalized. Haven't branched out into other random ones. That seems like I could quickly get out of control with that.


----------



## Volkl (Oct 2, 2003)

Another group of recent spottings:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Volkl said:


>


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

Doing it wrong?


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## adrew (Aug 15, 2003)

No dent, but it is beige and scraped up


----------



## Nitroracer17 (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## CanadianTurbo (May 9, 2001)

Jake Peralta maybe?










Just a really big fan of vegetables I guess


----------



## barry2952 (Jun 13, 2007)

I think I've posted this before. 

My FIL was 48 and his name was Nick, but the Georgia State Trooper was not happy when he came to their house to retrieve it. No sense of humor at all.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

I too hate when I 3-putt


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

CanadianTurbo said:


> Jake Peralta maybe?
> 
> 
> 
> Just a really big fan of vegetables I guess


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Run! Go!


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

patrikman said:


> Arnold flexing


that's awesome!


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

lyonsroar said:


> Plate game on point, love that color!





col.mustard said:


> that's awesome!


I thought it was pretty neat.

One from the bike ride last night.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

CanadianTurbo said:


> Just a really big fan of vegetables I guess


Pretty famous surname, actually... For instance, Albert Broccoli is most notable as the producer of many of the James Bond films... I guess you didn't know that... :laugh:


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

Saw this one last night at the Rich Benoit known on Youtube as Rich Rebuilds. He gave a talk about his experience of rebuilding a salvage title Model S.

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2fmJrrn]


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Nitroracer17 (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)




----------



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)

Continuing the theme of the previous plate...


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

Spotted the other day.

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2emxV63]


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

I love when people think they know better than the law. Reminds me of those people who share the "I don't allow Facebook to use my info..." spam posts, lol! Your free, unlicensed travelling conveyance is built onto the bottom of your legs. Any other method may be subject to the gub'mnt.


----------



## Hot Wheels (Oct 31, 2006)




----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

He def thinks climate change is made up. Fake National Weather Service 









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

snob 0 rd


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Um... I don't think so.









Uh, okay; we'll take your word for it.









Are you sure it isn't less car?


----------



## mx425 (Nov 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

The Dude









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

"A WILD WOMAN"... middle-aged woman wearing a blouse and sweater tied over her shoulders :laugh:


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

Not a plate but I had to post this somewhere:








[/url]https://flic.kr/p/2ewwUZd https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/r[/IMG]

I didn't know one could add a Continental Kit to a Miata.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

mx425 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Someone should tell Randy that his registration has expired


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## antilock (Feb 20, 2015)

No surprise I saw this on a Beetle ragtop today. All I can do is wonder what women will flock to after the Beetle is long gone?


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Umm









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## antilock (Feb 20, 2015)

I'd like to see the owner of this car


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

here's a couple...



















an this one looks fake but meh, i'll allow it.










Sent from my SM-T830 using Tapatalk


----------



## DneprDave (Sep 8, 2018)

Weed is a speed trap town on I-5 in northern California. Maybe the owner of that plate lives there.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

psykokid said:


> here's a couple...
> RMHGERD


Is fairly active on the Mk7 R Subforum.


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

psykokid said:


> here's a couple...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey that's me! We must have the same commute home.

Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


----------



## D_B_Jetta (Apr 27, 2006)

From a show this weekend










:beer:
G


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

flipflp said:


> Hey that's me! We must have the same commute home.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


Yeah, I've seen you a lot both coming and going to work. I'm guessing you work in Vernon or somewhere near. Used to see you a lot in the morning on Bandini or District and then recently heading up Santa Fe/7th/Mission to dodge traffic on the 10 and the 60 heading back out to the SGV. 

I drive a lifted Discovery 1 with a roof rack.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

flipflp said:


> Hey that's me! We must have the same commute home.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


is that how you normally spell your last name?


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

psykokid said:


> Yeah, I've seen you a lot both coming and going to work. I'm guessing you work in Vernon or somewhere near. Used to see you a lot in the morning on Bandini or District and then recently heading up Santa Fe/7th/Mission to dodge traffic on the 10 and the 60 heading back out to the SGV.
> 
> I drive a lifted Discovery 1 with a roof rack.


You are correct, I work in Vernon. Is your disco green? Pretty sure I've seen that on my drive before.

Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> is that how you normally spell your last name?


Say what now? 

Sent from my LG-H931 using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

1 man gal









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

At this rate, it will be decades before Rockstar releases GTA 46









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

How it feels to drive an Audi in summer


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

BC is so lame with only 6 letters/numbers:facepalm:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

spockcat said:


> How it feels to drive an Audi in summer


Clever :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Here I am at a red light taking a photo of a plate that is scolding me and thinking about Andy scolding me when I post the photo


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Ross of Accursed Farms found a good one in Poland.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

BRealistic said:


> Ross of Accursed Farms found a good one in Poland.


Go sideways Satan!

A ricer gun enthusiast? I report, you decide:


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Best one I’ve seen in a while:









Taken while parked on I95 near the mixing bowl.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## gotcha640 (Aug 23, 2014)

Seen in Houston


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

On the parking lot of the Gaylord Rockies this morning:










:facepalm:


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

spockcat said:


>


Sorry, but you have to have a "P" or we're not going to give you the plate


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

Meow


----------



## got-rice (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)




----------



## Turbo II (Jun 9, 2017)

boogetyboogety said:


> On the parking lot of the Gaylord Rockies this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That leads me to assume that the owner likes Disney, but I'm still not too sure on that, need more proof.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

UncleJB said:


>


I didn't know these were on the road in the US.


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

It wasn't the plate that I noticed at first but it's there:








[/url]Tick-mobile by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## DubyaV (Apr 24, 2013)

I guess that’s as good a reason as any for a vanity plate...


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

That would tick me off.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Strange Mud said:


> Sorry, but you have to have a "P" or we're not going to give you the plate


It could also be about the disparity between profit and loss.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

spockcat said:


> I didn't know these were on the road in the US.


I didn't either. If I hadn't read the plate and then read it again, I wouldn't have even looked for the etron logos.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)




----------



## iheartphaetons (Dec 5, 2008)

Can I submit my own? I also post random plate sightings on IG @urban_plates


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

spockcat said:


>


:laugh: A friend told me about an Illinois plate he once saw on a Viper: ENZOWHO.


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

Did I post the RustyMR2 yet?


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)




----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

20thAna3282 said:


>


How was 93S this AM?


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

robr2 said:


> How was 93S this AM?


That was 93N yesterday after work. I head in for 6am so it is was no traffic at all today.


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

20thAna3282 said:


> That was 93N yesterday after work. I head in for 6am so it is was no traffic at all today.


Got it. At 6:30 AM, 93S looks just like that.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

20thAna3282 said:


> ICEMAN.jpg


picture of the driver:


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Quintessential southern saying. All shes missing is the monogram in the middle of the window, and an Elevation Church sticker










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Tehe










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

robr2 said:


> Got it. At 6:30 AM, all roads leading to Boston look just like that.


FTFY. Traffic has gotten so ridiculous in the last decade.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

TJSwoboda said:


> No, the Maverick in nice shape did not escape my notice either...


They got a new car:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Some more from the past two months, since I finally remembered to bring in my DingDingPai:









Looks like they're okay, but not great.

Who do we have who's #triggered by plates that state the obvious? Trigger warning for him:

















HOLY DOGSH1T, TEXAS?!

I'm not quite getting the joke, here:

















Well, okay then. I guess there are less profitable areas of geekdom...


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

I don't remember ever seeing a virgin escort. Ever.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Does this say what I think it says?









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## mokoosh (May 26, 2009)

2 FOR 1. We ain't in NJ, people.









Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

...is the greatest day I ever known

Or

...is gonna be the day that's they're gonna throw it back to you

Or

...I changed, it's too late cause everyone stayed the same









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

worth_fixing said:


> I don't remember ever seeing a virgin escort. Ever.


I test drove an automatic Escort before buying my 86 323 in 1989.
They may have been reliable and economical.. but fun?
Ha.


----------



## sandjunkie (Sep 28, 2012)

My new plates


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

^ :laugh:









Looks like it could use some of that.









Okay, then!

Here it's not the plate, maybe this belongs in the doing it wrong thread, and you can't really make it out in this picture anyway, but:









It's a peace sticker on a civilianized military vehicle. Cue Private Joker with his peace sign and "born to kill"...


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

lots of people were indeed looking and trying to talk to the guy or take pictures. Panther's player?










my wife and friend both read it as "LOL Virginia Tech" (I'm VT alumni). If it had a UVA sticker, that would have been hilarious. :laugh:


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr
Was standing with 3 60+ year old women when I was taking the picture. They thought I was into the car, I told them I was into the plate. They paused and seems shocked when I said what it meant. Got in the car started to drive away, and I saw them laughing uncontrollably. :laugh:


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

This is a client of mine, he always has very creative plates. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toucci (May 22, 2006)

*Most massive plate frame award goes to...
*


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Um, if you say so.


----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

*U MAD Bro?*

I wasn't


----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

*Because Race Car*


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

Not funny. Waisis! On a pink Chevy Spark.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Not the license plate in this instance...


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

andlf said:


> Not the license plate in this instance...


Comes to "I take pics of funny license plates..." thread

posts unfunny license plate


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

Here are a couple I snapped this week:








[/url]https://flic.kr/p/2h5Hb85 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr[/IMG]









[/url]Untitled url=https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/][/url], on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

State wants this woman to tun in her plate.













> ROCHESTER, N.H. (AP) — A New Hampshire woman is fighting the state Department of Motor Vehicles over her 15-year-old vanity license plate showing a common parental phrase.
> 
> Seacoastonline.com reports Wendy Auger, of Rochester, has been asked to surrender the plate, which reads “PB4WEGO.” The state says phrases related to excretory acts aren’t permitted.
> 
> Auger’s appealing. She asked: “Who has a mom or dad or parental figure who hasn’t said that to kids before leaving the house?”


https://boston.cbslocal.com/2019/08/27/pb4wego-new-hampshire-vanity-license-plate/


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

I think we should change our motto to "Live (Mostly) Free or Die". This state boggles the mind sometimes. :screwy:


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Claff said:


> Comes to "I take pics of funny license plates..." thread
> 
> posts unfunny license plate












Did you read the stickers on the back glass Sherlock?


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

andlf said:


> Did you read the stickers on the back glass Sherlock?


Yeah, I don't get it.


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Here's one for the doing it wrong _and_ funny plates threads:


----------



## turbo_nine (Jul 6, 2000)

UncleJB said:


> I think we should change our motto to "Live (Mostly) Free or Die". This state boggles the mind sometimes. :screwy:


Live Cheap or Die, innit?


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

turbo_nine said:


> Live Cheap or Die, innit?


Eh, the whole "tax free" thing is a little overblown if that's what you mean. When we had to move to MA temporarily for my new job 10 years ago I was all worried about the taxes. When I sat down and did the all in math from state to state it really was about even. NH makes up for the income and sales tax with higher property taxes, registration fees, etc. Liquor is cheap though.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)




----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

NECN on the PB4WEGO, mentioned above.

https://www.necn.com/news/new-engla...o-Recall-License-Plate-PB4WEGO-558454701.html


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

I like to think this is a marijuana enthusiast









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cooper (Sep 11, 2000)

Our next-door neighbor goes by the name Puffin. Her father said that when she was a little kid she was always "huffin' 'n puffin' " about something, and the nickname Puffin stuck. We got mail delivered to her in our mailbox years ago, and I was "who is Mary Jane?" 

BTW, NH governor sides with PB4WEGO.

https://www.necn.com/news/new-engla...-to-Allow-PB4WEGO-Vanity-Plate-558599781.html


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

NO VTEC... that's awesome


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Untitled by smooremin, on Flickr


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

Watch for insensitive people on the road...


----------



## gmeover (Feb 19, 2008)

Saw a veteran with a sense of humor yesterday









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

2K CC said:


> Watch for insensitive people on the road...


I think it is reference to the new BMW steering


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Couldn't get a pic but passed a car with the plate STU NAD on it this morning. :laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Using the VA Scenic Autumn plate was a nice touch.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

From my recent trip to Myrtle Beach:

I guess MAGA was taken? Make America H_____ Great Again?









Gamer turned Dad?









"Good Knight"... hah, because the Caps beat the Knights in the Stanley Cup last year.









"You know, put in a dollar, win a car. Put in another dollar, win another car..."


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

We have a VEGAS plate here at work, it is on a corvette though.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

not a license plate, but still hilarious. DINKs:











i am curious why DINKs have a 3-row full-size suv... cuz 'murica?


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

Vegas, baby!


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

col.mustard said:


> not a license plate, but still hilarious. DINKs:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


People _with_ kids are pretty funny too.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

UncleJB said:


>


Just think about it.


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

@McMike said:


> Just think about it.


Ok?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Bad Rabbit Habit (May 5, 2005)




----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

A few recently collected - sorry about the portrait mode:








[/url]Maybe back in 1986 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr[/IMG]

Saw the driver - plate accurate maybe back in 1986









[/url]Bragging by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr[/IMG]

Plumber or just bragging???









[/url]USATOOSEE by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr[/IMG]

The plate on the RV was USA2SEE - ain't retirement great??


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

CoolJetta3 said:


> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


V6 Mustang with louvers - I concur with the plate......


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

*POWAH!*

Today on the evening commute:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

2K CC said:


>


Crabs?


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

BRealistic said:


> Crabs?


Maybe a mud bug or crawfish? Dunno


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Time to make an appt at the optometrist 










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

col.mustard said:


> Time to make an appt at the optometrist


In CT, the plate stays with the owner, not the car, when the car is sold. So the owner probably had the car previously but sold it.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

spockcat said:


> In CT, the plate stays with the owner, not the car, when the car is sold. So the owner probably had the car previously but sold it.


You're most likely right. It's like that in many states. C'MON MAN, order a new plate. Also, don't have a turrrible plate that states your make/model of car.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

I just googled "funny license plates" not sure if they are all real 

https://images.search.yahoo.com/sea.../funny-license-plate-hi-debt.jpg&action=close


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)




----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Double the pleasure.


----------



## kickapoo (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm a perv...only one meaning comes to mind lol


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

In my neighborhood









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

*Traffic Jam Readig*

Crap city traffic jams today, I got these two during the reroute after the reroute. Missed two good one cause I was mobile. Here's two at different stop lights:


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

Gotta love the i8


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

Don't remember if I posted this one yet... was right by the municipal court house for Houston.


----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

*Cute Until The Divorce*


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

roman16v said:


> Don't remember if I posted this one yet... was right by the municipal court house for Houston.


Interesting sign... what does that area look like? It floods often enough to have a dedicated warning and light?


----------



## Dave_Car_Guy (Dec 3, 2011)

VDub2625 said:


> Interesting sign... what does that area look like? It floods often enough to have a dedicated warning and light?


Because Houston. The city is something like 40-50 feet above sea level. And there is very little variation in elevation throughout the whole city (maybe 3-4 feet of total elevation variation). It is so relatively flat that water doesn't exactly run off. It just sits. So the issue is rain... when they get a few days in a row of 5, 8, 10 inches in a day, it has nowhere to go, so those "low spots" fill up fast. Hence the sign. Fun city to visit! Just make sure you have a tall truck during rainy season! ;-)


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

VDub2625 said:


> Interesting sign... what does that area look like? It floods often enough to have a dedicated warning and light?


There is a section of Houston Ave that goes under Memorial and it floods as soon as it rains. Since it drops down quite a ways, there is always a car there when it clears out. 

Before;









After (water has gone down quite a bit before this was taken);


----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

*Twofer*

I snapped two today:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

roman16v said:


> There is a section of Houston Ave that goes under Memorial and it floods as soon as it rains. Since it drops down quite a ways, there is always a car there when it clears out.


I didn't even think of a dip like that. We have those, but sparingly. I figured a place as flat and wet as Huston wouldn't even bother!


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Another from my neighborhood









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

At the HP/wizard festival in town










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

*Two More*

One on the commute and one at the store:

This pretty much sums up NC :laugh:










And this may be an unfortunate lettering or they are putting a number of times they indulged


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Out walking the dog and came across a...









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## JDSwan87 (Mar 6, 2014)

CoolJetta3 said:


> Out walking the dog and came across a...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Judging by the amount of soot on the rear bumper, they like the go pedal too...

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

SCUZME 

I know, it is hard to read


----------



## Silly_me (Jul 26, 1999)

No pictures, but I saw a 'modified' FiST with the plat reading '0FKGVN' kinda shocked that one got by the DMV censors :laugh: Also, today saw a black cts-v with 'Darth V' :laugh:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

2K CC said:


> SCUZME
> 
> I know, it is hard to read


Sometimes you can't a decent shot. Typing out the plate makes up for it.


----------



## CanadianTurbo (May 9, 2001)

A couple from the last week










And if you are a Parks and Rec fan, this had me singing an Andy Dwyer classic


----------



## Tornado2dr (Mar 31, 2001)

Seen this morning:








But this had me confused. Same car:


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)




----------



## comma (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## Yuppie Scum (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

...









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

"///MK5" :facepalm:


----------



## DubyaV (Apr 24, 2013)

Probably the best plate for a Lincoln, ever  :


----------



## VEGAS VR6 (Dec 2, 2002)




----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Dirty outlet or clean one?


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)




----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

Sorry for the glare... tried to get the picture before the light turned green.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

..









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

*More From Da Hood*


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Not a license plate but I chuckled...










My buddy got this one up in Maine this morning.


----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

*Still Running*

I would imagine that the yearly persinalized plate registration fee may just be higher than the propery tax on this classic PT Cruiser that Vidette is cruising in.


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

Is this a GOT reference:








[/url]Untitled by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/[/IMG]


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Taking the dog for a walk always turns up some plates









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Why did my post get deleted about post #3366?

I said nothing derogatory just is was not cool.

Why not delete post #3366 and all associated post?


----------



## boogetyboogety (Jun 22, 2016)

Estes Park, Colorado, Saturday 113019:


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)




----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

*On Point*

Saw this today after work. It was a cold and rainy day, so the tag was appropriate:


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

*A Day In NC*

Life in the Bible Belt


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

DubyaV said:


> Probably the best plate for a Lincoln, ever  :


Amazing.


----------



## group captain mandrake (Nov 15, 2013)

I finally found a purpose for a front plate on a vehicle.


----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

*Get Out!*

Today, an out of towner:


----------



## CanadianTurbo (May 9, 2001)




----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

Kid or Husband?








[/url]Idjit by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

It's been a couple of months; finally brought my Ding Ding Pai inside to get pictures off of it.









Native pony? Okay...









Or mmmkay, in this case. Mmmkay?









I'm lost, here. How thick am I?









Nice day, even driving a four cylinder Altima? I'll take your word for it...









If you say so, girl.









Did he lose his fast car in a bet for pinks?









Um, not exactly. Still a nice car.









Strategy, with poor handwriting on the DMV form?









Hey, it's my reverse alter ego. Sort of.









Yours? A likely story!









I guess BOOBOO was already taken.









Beam it up, Bimmer it up... Um, something like that?









SFE is the NCIC model code for the Santa Fe. #randomcoincidences


----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

*Awesome!*

Caught this one today, apparently this guy is out spreading *RUMORS* :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Bible Belt here


----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

*Cuddly And Adventurous*

This is Ted. He's a bear










He doesn't fly the plane, he jumps out of it. On prupose


----------



## CanadianTurbo (May 9, 2001)

Spotted this one in the neighbourhood a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

Saw these on the Everyday Driver Instagram feed on their large sedan challenge vehicles:








[/url]PKLFORK by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url]Jetta XL by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr[/IMG]

And this is from their twitter feed:








[/url]ITSAWUT by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Couple from the morning dog walk









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## DubyaV (Apr 24, 2013)

Subtlety is not this guy’s thing.

It’s a base model 328, of course.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Not a license, but still funny and caught my attention at the light










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Wells Fargo employee? 










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

past mustang owner? And on a base model? Really?









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

spockcat said:


>


Stay classy Utah.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Got a twofer here. A New York Giants fan and a ruthless dictator. The BMW says KIM J2









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

Saw this gem recently...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Florida needs to get rid of picture in the middle of the plate. Makes it tougher to read.


----------



## got-rice (Sep 20, 2017)

*Did she really pay them taxes on it?*


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Left of the plate is written; “my next car is a reservation “


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

col.mustard said:


> Not a license, but still funny and caught my attention at the light


That's not a vehicle, it's a VANIFESTO!


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

Uh huh huh, hey Beavis...









Well it's a NV Subi now:


----------



## TJSwoboda (Feb 4, 2006)

It's hard to make out, but the plate here is BEERME:









And maybe somebody did beer him:





(to be fair, it might be hard to navigate that intersection the first time...)


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

* TxDMV Orders Man to Remove ‘Jail 45’ License Plate*



> State issues, then revokes, vanity license plate
> 
> A Fort Worth man is no longer able to use his Texas license plate as a place to share his distaste for President Donald Trump.
> 
> ...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

...









Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abe Froman (Mar 11, 1999)

Got plates for the new winter car:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Abe Froman said:


> Got plates for the new winter car:


Is that your second Tiguan? Or your second wife's Tiguan?


----------



## Abe Froman (Mar 11, 1999)

spockcat said:


> Is that your second Tiguan? Or your second wife's Tiguan?



second tiguan, lol


Also, coincidentally, the second white VW, though the mk2 is tucked away for the winter.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

First plate ever?










Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

BTTF









Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

NOT4HIRE plate frame says PRIVATE TRUST ( I can't read what the top of the plate frame says)


----------



## The Sage (Jul 30, 2004)

Here are a few of mine from over the years.


----------



## DubyaV (Apr 24, 2013)

Will the TCL member who owns this brown wagon please raise their hand?


----------



## Sledge (May 15, 2005)

Taken at the Cars and Coffee style meetup yesterday at the Mount Pleasant shopping center in Charleston, SC.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Manuel too?


----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

*NC Representing*

NC must have a high rate of personalized plates, I see them everywhere. Here are the latest I caught:


Sports fans!

















Bueller? Ha!









Fire Rescue









I survive


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

Burnette said:


> I survive


At first, I was afraid. I was petrified!


----------



## Dandbest (Sep 11, 2003)

Saw this gem at the gas station this morning


----------



## BlackMiata (May 25, 2018)

Abe Froman said:


> second tiguan, lol
> 
> 
> Also, coincidentally, the second white VW, though the mk2 is tucked away for the winter.


That is a nice MKII GTI. I had one like it in White with factory teardrop wheels. I miss it, had it 12 years.


----------



## ByronLLN (Jul 29, 2004)

The Sage said:


> Here are a few of mine from over the years.


Let me guess: the only two honest TDI plates ever?


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Can't remember if I posted this or not. It's right around the corner from my house and I see it so much, I feel like I might have









Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

Sledge said:


> Taken at the Cars and Coffee style meetup yesterday at the Mount Pleasant shopping center in Charleston, SC.


so no 11/10ths?



not owned by Nigel from Spinal Tap


----------



## gmeover (Feb 19, 2008)

Saw this a while back


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

Saw this configuration on a ~96 Maxima. Remembered the "4 Door Sports Car" marketing and then the A32 chassis. Nice and subtle for a regular-looking plate.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## E30Cab (Oct 4, 2004)

Herb Caen (SF Examiner) once posted about a black Wrangler with the license plate bah bah

-- DavidV


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

E30Cab said:


> Herb Caen (SF Examiner) once posted about a black Wrangler with the license plate bah bah
> 
> -- DavidV


:laugh:
Had it any wool? Considering the popularity of sheepskin seatcovers back then I'm thinking maybe.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

I was tempted to just give him the full $250 asking price for it.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

...









Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Sage (Jul 30, 2004)

ByronLLN said:


> Let me guess: the only two honest TDI plates ever?


Guessing you are refering to the "dirty" plates. Those are actually for my land rover. Its out camping/ offroader and daily that just stays clean despite the rest of our cars that get cleans regularlly.


----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

*He Ins't!*

He may be humble but he isn't shy, he was blowing doors through traffic at a pretty good clip!


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

It's a long way down the holiday road









Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## ArtyParty (Sep 16, 2019)

*M3 LOL plate on an Alfa*










LOL indeed. :laugh:


----------



## NFX123JMP (Oct 14, 2002)

ArtyParty said:


> LOL indeed. :laugh:


That person stole my plate.









Okay, not really my plate, but the prior owner’s plate.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

Stolen from another site:








[/url]Mike Tyson Tesla by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## stevevr6 (Dec 13, 2002)

https://www.instagram.com/p/B8p0c_IluDS/


----------



## Lifelong Obsession (Jul 24, 2011)

CoolJetta3 said:


> It's a long way down the holiday road
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If this was in Western PA instead of Philly I'd guess they're a fan of Waldameer in Erie.


----------



## elconquistador (Jun 26, 2019)

A real sweetheart this one









Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

My other car is a...









Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

CoolJetta3 said:


> My last car was a...


FTFY


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

AWESMOM!


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## BlackMiata (May 25, 2018)

Senior Member said:


>


Kudos to this guy for being honest.:laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## Lifelong Obsession (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## Sledge (May 15, 2005)

So that's what it takes to get a nice 4Runner :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Sledge said:


> So that's what it takes to get a nice 4Runner :laugh:
> PIC


Pretty cheap if you ask me.


----------



## mokoosh (May 26, 2009)

Finger licking good?


----------



## Volkl (Oct 2, 2003)

I just submitted my application to the WA DOL for my new Miata


----------



## mike656 (Aug 13, 2018)

Saw this in SF last year :laugh:


----------



## DubyaV (Apr 24, 2013)

I’m glad I finally found him :laugh:


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Funny, she doesn't look Druish


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

Have to subtract some points because it isn't a mercedes....


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

No pay either


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

...









Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

Surprised to see this in my neighborhood.


----------



## greyvdub (Apr 4, 2005)

From the factory, officer!

Untitled by peterszew, on Flickr


----------



## Volkl (Oct 2, 2003)

This is a neighbor of mine. When social distancing is over, I'll have to ask him about it.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

I ‘took a picture’ of my phone screen...


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

picture didn't come out - sun washed out the plate... Black Tesla X with the plate "NITFURY"


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

Pizza Cat said:


> I ‘took a picture’ of my phone screen...


This is almost as funny at the that hall of fame regular issue Florida license plate A55ORG from about 10 years ago.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Those pixels look unconvincing... lol. The digits are tilted with respect to the plate, and looks iffy on the edge.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

VDub2625 said:


> Those pixels look unconvincing... lol. The digits are tilted with respect to the plate, and looks iffy on the edge.


Yep, but the effort was an A+. You can get away with it on stamped plates and still make it look real.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

freedo84gti said:


> Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


----------



## iamnotemo (May 6, 2003)

Volkl said:


> This is a neighbor of mine. When social distancing is over, I'll have to ask him about it.



Quattro Cinco (Syncro?)


----------



## amusante1002 (Jul 5, 2016)

iamnotemo said:


> Quattro Cinco (Syncro?)


Yea, or maybe something to do with being a B5 S4. If the plate picture has anything to do with it, maybe 4 rainier 5?


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Are you though?









Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## amusante1002 (Jul 5, 2016)

Continuing my trend of dumb plates that spell out the model of the car.

Got this 










For this










Previous plate on my B5 and B8 S4


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

Notice the red light - I was stopped:








[/url]Muvovr by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

*Gifts*

Nothing says love like a white Mercedes I guess:


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Kind of hard to see. It says 1BIGMO









Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mokoosh (May 26, 2009)

If I had those plates, I'd probably park like that 2. 🙂


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

mokoosh said:


> If I had those plates, I'd probably park like that 2. 🙂


That sure fits.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

Saw this on Reddit so I'm sure it's been on here before.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

...









Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

*Pope Mobile*

A different "Bleu" and a tall twofer:










That Tesla looks like a Pope Mobile, Yuk!


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

Had to stop, back up, and get a picture of this one.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

I just want your extra time and your...









Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

*"Let It Goooo"*

Saw this the other week, hot car, "PHROZEN" tag :laugh:

There's got to be a cool story behind that:


----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

At the drive-in last night for the Garth Brooks concert (awful, just awful).


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## roman16v (Jan 18, 2001)

See this guy all over Cypress. He really looks like Santa and is a super nice guy.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

dont know if i ever posted this as it was over 6 years ago.

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

I wonder what kind of car this is?








[/url]Untitled by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

robr2 said:


> I wonder what kind of car this is?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pirate Carrrrrrrrrrrr!


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

I can only guess this says New York Mets Fan (NYMPHN)









Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

20thAna3282 said:


>


That's just awesome! :laugh:


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Caught a two-fer. The Mazda says PHYZCST and the Genesis is DOO WOPP. On the surface it appears you make a better living with music than science.









Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mike656 (Aug 13, 2018)

Been saving up my funny pics, the two VA tags are just from my last road trip. Ironically the Dodge was at a Wawa gas station in NoVa.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Past Jeep Wrangler Islander owner or hockey fan?









Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

I wonder if this guy has a plate for every day of the year?

Today is August 4, 2020

Found on Reddit


----------



## gotcha640 (Aug 23, 2014)

Outside home depot, turns out it means certified kitchen and bath designer, but we had some strange ideas before looking it up.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

BRealistic said:


>












:laugh:

Love it!






That's a good one,
may steal it.

_O BOLLOX_










I don't have a vanity plate but I was trying to come up with a _BLOODY DOORS OFF_ theme...










... but couldn't think of anything that'd make sense.

.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Tigers, it's what makes a Subaru a Zooburu









Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Kentucky driver failed to fool police with hand-drawn license plate


----------



## mokoosh (May 26, 2009)

Dungeons and Dragons reference?

https://www.dandwiki.com/wiki/Fury_Scion_(3.5e_Prestige_Class)









And just for fun:


----------



## Spike Ti (Aug 25, 2010)

Recently got my new plate in


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Tommietank (Mar 6, 2009)

spockcat, i have one for you. Spotted 3 weeks ago here.


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

Where do you think this guy spent 5 years of his life:








[/url]Untitled by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

McLovin again









Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Jeep Islander









Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

CoolJetta3 said:


> Jeep Islander


I have a photo of that same Jeep on my phone somewhere. Must be from the immediate area because I've seen it a couple of times in other parts of North/Northwest Philly.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Phillie Phanatic said:


> I have a photo of that same Jeep on my phone somewhere. Must be from the immediate area because I've seen it a couple of times in other parts of North/Northwest Philly.


Yeah they live the next street over from me, I see it all the time when I'm walking the dog

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abe Froman (Mar 11, 1999)

Spike Ti said:


> Recently got my new plate in





Wouldn't you want to put that on the front of the car, so the Evos, STIs, and Golf Rs can see it?


----------



## Spike Ti (Aug 25, 2010)

Abe Froman said:


> Wouldn't you want to put that on the front of the car, so the Evos, STIs, and Golf Rs can see it?


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Is this some kind of Instagram content creator









Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

CoolJetta3 said:


> Is this some kind of Instagram content creator
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a very good one if they drive just an Infiniti. Successful ones are in G Wagons and Levantes.


----------



## The A1 and A2 German (Nov 18, 2002)




----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

What every mom believes









Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Not license plates, but funny decals:




























"Tickle My Pickle". what class I have livin' 'round me!

is that you, "Tickle"?


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

#dobetter









Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Just saw yesterday: GENEYUS



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## shinnersvr6 (May 18, 2002)




----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

shinnersvr6 said:


> ORYX


?


----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)

col.mustard said:


> ?


The name of the color on his car.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

finklejag said:


> The name of the color on his car.


White?


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

finklejag said:


> The name of the color on his car.


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

Saw a Viper in the RH land on 95/128 west of Boston doing about 62 mph. The plate was HISSSS and was driven by gray haired gentleman.


----------



## shinnersvr6 (May 18, 2002)




----------



## Sold Over Sticker (Nov 29, 2009)




----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

^ Because Nater. It’s how I ended up with this awful avatar. :laugh:


----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

*Given Up Hope He'll Grow Up*










Well, have you?!? :laugh:


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Phillie Phanatic said:


> ^ Because Nater. It’s how I ended up with this awful avatar. :laugh:


Well...have you been a good boy?


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

nater said:


> Well...have you been a good boy?


I gave blood over the weekend...does that count?


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

Phillie Phanatic said:


> I gave blood over the weekend...does that count?


Who’d you give it to? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

nater said:


> Who’d you give it to?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The table saw I was using at work! 

And to contribute:


----------



## CanadianTurbo (May 9, 2001)

I love...










Troll Level: Rally


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

If it's hard to read it says BBQ BOB









Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

Yea, Dat Gry 1 ova there - Did not hate it, sounded nice as well..


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

...









Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

A neighbor just got themselves a Prius, and now has the license plate "HUGTREES" 



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

My name is....









Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CanadianTurbo (May 9, 2001)

They seemed Too Slow to get off the street before it was closed for the weekend pedestrianization.










HK salaries can be high, but maybe teachers make too much money???


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

"Identity theft is not a joke, Jim. Millions of families suffer every year!"


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

which movie was this one from?


----------



## CanadianTurbo (May 9, 2001)

In case you can't quite make it out, that very green car's plate says CUCUMBER


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

4ever










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sledge (May 15, 2005)

col.mustard said:


> 4ever
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honda Odyssey ain't nuttin ta f*ck wit.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

col.mustard said:


> 4ever
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would've been even better on an MPV.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/n-s-appeal-court-reserves-decision-on-grabher-licence-plate-dispute-1.5880109



🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

I have no idea about the first one, I guess it's Peachy but spelled pretty horribly. Second one from the Caddy dealer is pretty neat, surprised more dealers had not thought of that
















Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Sent checks out for these plates in August last year. Just got them this week. That 8-10 week lead time was a bit more than that









Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

CoolJetta3 said:


> Sent checks out for these plates in August last year. Just got them this week. That 8-10 week lead time was a bit more than that


they were having a long internal debate/vote whether they should deny them to save you from yourself. It was a stalemate tie, until ultimately they decided "hey, whatever, it's his money, let him spend it on saying what his car is... right next to the badging saying what his car is." 


Saw this the other day... wonder if they're happy TB12 got his 7th SB win, or pissed?


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

col.mustard said:


> they were having a long internal debate/vote whether they should deny them to save you from yourself. It was a stalemate tie, until ultimately they decided "hey, whatever, it's his money, let him spend it on saying what his car is... right next to the badging saying what his car is."
> 
> 
> Saw this the other day... wonder if they're happy TB12 got his 7th SB win, or pissed?


I know, I know 

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Appropriate winter plate









Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CanadianTurbo (May 9, 2001)

He was just getting a parking ticket...


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Be free.









Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

The Heep.









Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

::Quagmire has entered the chat::


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Greatest jeepbro mall-crawler bro of all time, bro!









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

NEIN 11 was taken in California


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Senior Member said:


>


Explain it to me like I'm 5. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mazda 3s (Nov 12, 2003)

col.mustard said:


> Explain it to me like I'm 5.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk




__
https://www.reddit.com/r/geek/comments/5mwc2m


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

I like it! 










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

I'm so confused?


----------



## Zeroth (Feb 14, 2006)




----------



## gprace (Dec 29, 2007)




----------



## CanadianTurbo (May 9, 2001)

A few I have managed to snap over the last few weeks


----------



## Geechie_Suede (Jan 18, 2009)

Few of my buddies cars. 



























I 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Not sure this is intentional.

3AM Eternal









Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

CoolJetta3 said:


> 1KLF 87


i don't get it.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

col.mustard said:


> i don't get it.


I kill for 87? I kill life? i dunno


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

The KLF - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

CoolJetta3 said:


> Not sure this is intentional.
> 
> 3AM Eternal
> 
> ...


Nah - it's simply a normal MA plate.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

CanadianTurbo said:


> A few I have managed to snap over the last few weeks


Wait, a Jimny with a plate that reads "HAPPYMAO"? That's hilarious!


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

robr2 said:


> Nah - it's simply a normal MA plate.


It's so coincidental it's crazy. The KLF was formed in 1987

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CanadianTurbo (May 9, 2001)

Iroczgirl said:


> Wait, a Jimny with a plate that reads "HAPPYMAO"? That's hilarious!


Yep, there are some amazing plates here, I saw an S Class with 80085 the other day, made me think of playing with a calculator in junior high.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Piece of **** attitude









Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)




----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

CoolJetta3 said:


> Piece of **** attitude
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or Positive Attitude.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

robr2 said:


> Or Positive Attitude.


Oh most definitely, but it's funnier the other way

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Activ8 (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

paging UberWagon


----------



## Nitroracer17 (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

Saw this recently:


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

nailed it! 









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave Bro (Jun 2, 2012)

Maine doesn't care.









Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Not a plate, but the bumper stickers are hilarious!


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

Also not a plate but worthy of a chuckle:


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

$GME TO THE MOON!!! 










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

I saw STEELGOD today, a little scrawny, nothing like those Greek sculptures at all.

And as you can see by our NC state slogan, "In God We Trust", well, we trust him.


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

On the same trip we also saw one of those new Camry TRD's with the plate CHADBRO, sadly didn't get a snap though.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

FROM THE WINDOOOW, TO THE WAAALL!!!

Apologies for the bad picture. License is "WE SKEET"


----------



## mokoosh (May 26, 2009)

Burnette said:


> NC state slogan, "In God We Trust"


What happened to "First in flight"?


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

mokoosh said:


> What happened to "First in flight"?


In God We Trust - National Motto
To Be Rather Than To Seem - State Motto
First In Freedom
First In Flight

All standard options in NC.


----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

mokoosh said:


> What happened to "First in flight"?


Well, he's STEELGOD, so, that's what he went with...

First in flight is what George Constanza got on his tag after that fire where he pushed women and children out of the way to be the first out.


----------



## Helical (Jul 23, 2021)

I am shocked!!!!



col.mustard said:


> nailed it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Am I the only one who finds these incredibly dumb? The "I forgot what car I drive" license plate. Topped only by the "I forgot my own name and car" plate: "JASNS-GTI" 🤦‍♂️


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## aTOMic (Mar 12, 1999)




----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

robr2 said:


> Also not a plate but worthy of a chuckle:
> 
> View attachment 104421


LOL


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Wassuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup
















Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## Nitroracer17 (Apr 8, 2014)

I know he wants you to think West Virginia Pedaler, there is a bike rack on the back. But at first glance I thought it was a proud West Virginia Vape Dealer


----------



## 2wheelgnr (Mar 23, 2021)

People asked me if mine stood for A Very White Life!!! Dummies.

I had to explain VW is a mellow lifestyle from the hippie bus days so to speak.....its not worth it if you have to explain your plate!!!


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

2wheelgnr said:


> View attachment 118462


1999 called, they want their banner back. it's not even a sun visor. wrong thread, this belongs in the DIW thread.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

not a license plate, but still hilarious. Well played!  💉 💀



















Who’s behind the “Don’t get vaccinated” ad stunt?


Social media is buzzing about a message from a “funeral home” at Sunday’s Panthers game. Driving the news: A black truck was seen making rounds near Bank of America Stadium on Sunday as people made their way into the game. The provocative message on the truck read “Don’t get vaccinated” in white...




charlotte.axios.com


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## NFX123JMP (Oct 14, 2002)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Looked at this for 20 seconds wondering what it has to do with the old music magazine. Don't know why my mind was going towards. Maybe because there is a record store to the right of the car ahead with the brake lights on. music
















Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

I had no idea that anything goes in ME:









Removing the %&*@ from Maine's vanity plates will take time


Removing the flipping obscenities from license plates on Maine's roads and highways isn't going to happen overnight, even though a law banning such profanities in a state where such regulation has been unusually lax goes into effect Monday.




apnews.com







> Removing the flipping obscenities from license plates on Maine’s roads and highways isn’t going to happen overnight, even though a law banning such profanities in a state where such regulation has been unusually lax goes into effect Monday.
> 
> Currently, there are license plates with salty language including f-bombs, references to anatomy and sex acts, and general insults. One license plate says simply, “F—-Y0U” — except that on the plate, it’s plainly spelled out.
> 
> ...


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## The_Real_Stack (Oct 19, 2016)

I went full car nerd.


----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)




----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Spotted in Vegas


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

.


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

A couple of recent ones:


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

love my fred


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## Nitroracer17 (Apr 8, 2014)

Squad Car. Camry.


----------



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

...










Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

Are you?









Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

This is a good one.


----------



## StressStrain (Feb 1, 2012)

Golfkraut!


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

My old Vic...


----------



## Stradguy93 (Mar 16, 2019)




----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

4MotionMongrel said:


> View attachment 150379
> 
> 
> My old Vic...


This is great! Some days I miss mine. Not many though 😜


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

bnkrpt311 said:


> This is great! Some days I miss mine. Not many though 😜


For a cheap daily with lots of trunk space, it can't really be beat. They're practically invincible and parts/repairs are beyond cheap. I'm looking for another one by the summer. I will resurrect my plate.


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)

4MotionMongrel said:


> For a cheap daily with lots of trunk space, it can't really be beat. They're practically invincible and parts/repairs are beyond cheap. I'm looking for another one by the summer. I will resurrect my plate.


I had mine long ago when my wife and I were dating. It was not a fun winter car when her and I were 5 hours apart. Shortly after I bought it I had some issues with it and Ford want $1,700 to fix it. I took it back to the guy I bought it from and got my money back. My wife hated it but I felt pretty cool for a few weeks haha.


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

bnkrpt311 said:


> I had mine long ago when my wife and I were dating. It was not a fun winter car when her and I were 5 hours apart. Shortly after I bought it I had some issues with it and Ford want $1,700 to fix it. I took it back to the guy I bought it from and got my money back. My wife hated it but I felt pretty cool for a few weeks haha.


I've had 3 and the only unexpected maintenance item was the plastic intake manifold that sprung a leak to the tune of about $650. My old Charger cop car on the other hand, that was a gigantic waste of time, money, and patience.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

And 2021... and 2022...


----------



## Real3stateAgent (Apr 3, 2021)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Thinking about JAGN IT myself.


----------



## Real3stateAgent (Apr 3, 2021)

spockcat said:


> Thinking about JAGN IT myself.
> 
> Suprised that was approved....I tried T1H2WWA and they said...nah
> 
> View attachment 152598


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## NFX123JMP (Oct 14, 2002)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)

Decades ago in California, during Jerry Brown's first term as governor, somebody applied for SEX IS OK and it got rejected. The citizen wrote directly to Brown, wanting to know if it was official state policy that sex is NOT ok? His application got pushed through.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

If Q says so.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Dod-mobile status achieved


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Found this on Craigslist NH.


----------



## Chance1101 (12 mo ago)

spockcat said:


> View attachment 105851


Anus treat?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Chance1101 said:


> Anus treat?


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

I came across this one recently.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Stromaluski said:


> I came across this one recently.
> View attachment 173272


And people don't like you either.


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

spockcat said:


> And people don't like you either.


Is that what the sticker in the rear window is? I'd never heard of them before now.


----------



## Slvrblt (Feb 1, 2009)

Hit up Cars and Cantina with my son last Saturday and got a chuckle out of this.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Legend has it she took a whole Armada once.


----------



## Harold (Jul 31, 2000)

Could be unintended. Mom takes her kids *everywhere* from A to Z.


----------



## DrewSXR (Jul 26, 2000)

At our Maverick Porsche Club meet on Sat...


----------



## Vrucizzy (Oct 25, 2004)

Seems a bit douchey to me.


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)




----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Not a license, but it's hilarious!


----------



## MBrown (Aug 1, 2000)

col.mustard said:


> View attachment 178540
> 
> 
> Not a license, but it's hilarious!


Maybe we need a thread for clever truck inscriptions? One of my faves on a truck that provides commercial shredding services: "Total destruction at your doorstep".


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Saw this on a car Thursday morning. Didn't get a pic so we'll play "Guess what kind of car it was on"


----------



## mokoosh (May 26, 2009)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

@McMike said:


> Saw this on a car Thursday morning. Didn't get a pic so we'll play "Guess what kind of car it was on"


Saw another clever use of the state seal plate yesterday. 

E V  R A 

Didn't sound electric, though.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Totally stolen, but funny nonetheless.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

...









Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

Spotted this afternoon.


----------



## CoolJetta3 (Jun 28, 2001)

The silver car next to this one is the car with the Midgets plate I posted a few posts above









Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)

Saw this jawn at a C+C outside Philly today


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Meet selfish GERM-Karen from Connecticut


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)




----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)




----------



## Nitroracer17 (Apr 8, 2014)

Can confirm, owner looks like Kid Rock.


----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)




----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

VadGTI said:


> View attachment 185951
> 
> 
> Spotted this afternoon.


Was "BYE S3XY" taken already? But at least it wasn't another smug swipe at non-EV or Big Oil. Like this one


----------



## CanadianTurbo (May 9, 2001)

There is a BYEOPEC in my neighbourhood, it was on a Model S for several years but has recently been moved to a Taycan.


----------



## mokoosh (May 26, 2009)

I don't have a photo, but once saw a Tesla model S with RIP OIL on a whale tail CA plate. The Whale tail is the most expensive CA custom plate due to donation to environmental causes. 

The 1960s Legacy black and gold is the cheapest CA custom plate. Probably the most common these days.


----------



## Vrucizzy (Oct 25, 2004)

And then there's this I saw this weekend.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Ok then.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

'PB4USKI' (Pee Before You Ski)


----------



## Stromaluski (Jun 15, 2005)

I saw this one this morning. CUDDLES


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Stromaluski said:


> I saw this one this morning. CUDDLES
> View attachment 200522



Was this the driver?


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

seems legit..


----------



## derangedsheep (Jul 6, 2006)

I guess this one belongs to Joe.


----------



## CanadianTurbo (May 9, 2001)

Two wrongs don't make a right???


----------



## got-rice (Sep 20, 2017)




----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Jesus drives an old Dodge pickup truck.


----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

spockcat said:


> Jesus drives an old Dodge pickup truck.
> 
> View attachment 203492


Yep, NC, I figured.

He probably double parks, pulls out in front of people and gives them the finger and won't turn right on red


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Burnette said:


> Yep, NC, I figured.
> 
> He probably double parks, pulls out in front of people and gives them the finger and won't turn right on red


The accuracy pains me. 😂


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

"From the windooooow, to the wall!" (WE SKEET)


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

col.mustard said:


> View attachment 204689
> 
> 
> "From the windooooow, to the wall!" (WE SKEET)


I assume that is a skeet thrower under the black cover?


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Finally got my truck’s custom vintage tag mounted and it’s rock solid. 😎


----------



## mokoosh (May 26, 2009)

TooFitToQuit said:


> View attachment 204772
> 
> 
> Finally got my truck’s custom vintage tag mounted and it’s rock solid. 😎


Looks like your registration is about to expire.


----------



## mokoosh (May 26, 2009)

Well, RU?

Works for many professions. Locksmith, insurance salesman, psychologist. Looks like a guitar case in the back.


----------



## El Brando (Jun 4, 2008)




----------



## Nitroracer17 (Apr 8, 2014)

Hi Kiddo


----------



## DubyaV (Apr 24, 2013)




----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

R U GELLIN?


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MyWifesWagon (May 27, 2021)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Kind of tough to read - 1 LO VW
Wasn’t that low.


----------



## MAC (Dec 9, 1999)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

5/5 would read again.


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

I had to snap a pic of this for one of the TDI groups last night, might as well share here:


----------



## G60ING (Jun 27, 2000)

Might well post my newest addition to the fleet:


----------



## bnkrpt311 (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## jettatude (Aug 18, 2007)

I was forced to get new plates as my rear one was pretty mangled. This is the most accurate plate I could muster for this poor mk4.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)




----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

Another MINI pic saw this morning, looks like an R52 'vert got just a little bit sideways.

NANO CAR


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

stiggy-pug said:


> Another MINI pic saw this morning, looks like an R52 'vert got just a little bit sideways.
> 
> NANO CAR
> 
> View attachment 226588


Pretty clean underneath. They should be taking pictures of the underside for when they list it on BAT.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Hopefully he got sponsored for this.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Pretty clean underneath. They should be taking pictures of the underside for when they list it on BAT.




Commenters were questioning the paint and accident history on this one,
hmmmm...











No Reserve: 40k-Mile 2005 Mini Cooper S Convertible 6-Speed


Bid for the chance to own a No Reserve: 40k-Mile 2005 Mini Cooper S Convertible 6-Speed at auction with Bring a Trailer, the home of the best vintage and classic cars online. Lot #83,766.




bringatrailer.com


----------



## mokoosh (May 26, 2009)

PSU said:


> Hopefully he got sponsored for this.


I'm not going to pay a lot for this freedom!


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

mokoosh said:


> I'm not going to pay a lot for this freedom!


I see what you did there. LOL.


----------



## stiggy-pug (Mar 31, 2001)

they should go back to that,
their latest stuff is pretty cringe (to me at least)






A fiat 500?

I might like it better if the German dude was driving an NSU!


----------



## corrado-correr (Jul 8, 2004)

PSU said:


> Hopefully he got sponsored for this.


It's German for "My EKE".


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Didn't get a picture but saw a *red C8 Corvette* today (driven by an old guy of course) with the license plate: *MERICA*


----------



## mittencuh (Feb 25, 2014)

PowerDubs said:


>


And a W12 no less!


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

spockcat said:


> Jesus drives an old Dodge pickup truck.
> 
> View attachment 203492





http://imgur.com/ODGaaqK


----------



## EdRacer71 (May 10, 2006)

Spotted on a local Spectrum truck


----------



## c-gar (Feb 16, 2020)

i assume there are around 1000 of these BDSM tags roaming around northeast tennessee.


----------

